# iPad-Fi



## bigshot

I figured that as of tomorrow, we'll need this thread, so here it is. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## grawk

the other thread wasn't good enough?


----------



## krmathis

So, any first hand impressions?


----------



## leveller1642

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the other thread wasn't good enough?_

 

A thread with a minimum of trolling and negativity would be better than that other thread.

 I am planning to get one for my 77 year old mother. I know it makes poor sense to buy a first revision of anything (especially from apple) but who knows how long she'll be around. It was going to be a surprise, but i really should ask her if she would prefer a Tivo instead, in case I'm imagining her want or need for one. She already has a 17" imac and has learnt not to be disappointed by failed promises- she'll click on anything. 

 I look forward to the day when entire carriage loads of commuters are immersed in their ipads, so i won't feel such a geek having one. (a second or third gen)


----------



## LeonWho

Anyone get one yet?


----------



## krmathis




----------



## 3602




----------



## nycdoi

so has anyone receive theirs yet?


----------



## LingLing1337

Leaked pic of the internals:


----------



## 3602

LMAO


----------



## lextek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Leaked pic of the internals:




_

 


 That's awesome. I still want one...............

 Might have to hit the Apple store today and touch one.


----------



## nycdoi

why is it an iphone but not ipod touch...


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Leaked pic of the internals:

http://i.imgur.com/It9To.png_

 

Ha ha ha!
 Greatest laugh I have had on days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nycdoi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why is it an iphone but not ipod touch..._

 

iPad *3G*


----------



## krmathis

Seems like it is quite popular. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 At least lots of people waited in line when Apple Retail Store - Fifth Avenue opened today.































 A real shame Apple do not release it worldwide today, but limit it to their US home market. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The iPhone history repeats itself . . .


----------



## RYCeT

I'll be waiting for iPad PRO, the one which running OSX and got a webcam.


----------



## grawk

might be a long wait


----------



## El_Doug

i really dont get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it doesnt multitask! how is this useful at all!? 


 i want to understand, really I do - can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## grawk

multitasking would be nice, but realistically, it's not that big a deal. jumping from app to app, even with them not running in the background works quickly and painlessly.

 The user experience on the ipad is pretty spectacular. And this is with mostly untested apps, because the developers didn't have the units in their hands either. It will only improve.


----------



## El_Doug

but one cannot listen to music while, say, searching for nearby restaurants, just like an ipod touch? 

 what can this device do that an ipod touch cannot? 


 i'm really not trying to troll here - i want to understand, because I am a huge tech nerd, and want to buy the latest and greatest; however as of right now, I do not see the use


----------



## grawk

on both the ipad and the ipod touch you can listen to music while surfing the web.

 What it can do that the ipod touch can't is it's 4x the size, with 4x the pixels, and it's fast. What it can do is connect to a bluetooth keyboard. 

 But really, it's not for everyone. If the details of how things work matter more to you than getting the job done, the ipad's probably not for you. If you don't like software because you can't reskin it, the ipad's probably not for you. The ipad won't make other computers go away, and will probably make a lot of them get a LOT cheaper. Because the market is different today than it was on march 31.


----------



## uofmtiger

I got one today and I have barely put it down.. I am curious why people do not see the benefit of a larger screen.. Netflix, videos, magazines, photography books, your own photos, newspapers, games, music apps, web surfing, etc. Are all better on a larger screen.

 The form makes it easy to read and carry around. Also, I use logmein to access my pc and it is a lot better on the iPad than the touch or iPhone.


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uofmtiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got one today and I have barely put it down.. I am curious why people do not see the benefit of a larger screen.. Netflix, videos, magazines, photography books, your own photos, newspapers, games, music apps, web surfing, etc. Are all better on a larger screen._

 

Thing is that it's not innovative at all, and really, doesn't have all that much functionality considering its hefty price tag.


----------



## grawk

so the apps I mostly used today:

 issh (vnc/ssh client - both work really well, wish the vnc would send apple keys, but it doesn't yet)

 safari (surpried? didn't think so)
 mail (again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 harbormaster hd (fun little game)

 netflix 
 various news apps
 various little music making apps, mostly toys, ipod apps stretched


----------



## grawk

so the apps I mostly used today:

 issh (vnc/ssh client - both work really well, wish the vnc would send apple keys, but it doesn't yet)

 safari (surpried? didn't think so)
 mail (again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 harbormaster hd (fun little game)

 netflix 
 various news apps
 various little music making apps, mostly toys, ipod apps stretched


----------



## nfusion770

I really had no intention of buying one (much more interested in Notion Ink and the HP Slate or a thinkpad x series) but I changed my mind in the last week or so. The hype was obviously ridiculous, but I sort of wanted to see what it was like to live with a tablet device having never owned one and sort of looking for a portable alternative to my laptop.

 Ipad is pretty sleek, extremely fast and excellent for surfing the web/ multimedia. It is also simple to use just like an iphone and I really love the sort of lazy web scrolling compared to the hair trigger scroll employed by the droid. I really want to like it. Where it fails is primarily in it's size- it is too heavy and almost too large- I just cannot get comfortable with it in any position. Holding it like an ebook it is too heavy- resting it on my knees or chest seems too close to my face and awkward. I wonder if a case with some sort of hand sleeve wouldn't help or rubberizing the back so it was easier to grab hold of. At this point I think I'd be happier with a similar device with 7-8" screen and closer to the weight of a kindle. Maybe I need to hold out for an Ipad Nano.

 On a side note, I realized while using it how much I prefer the droid to the iphone (except for the lazy scrolling mentioned above). I have a touch but I have not used it since I bought a droid 6 months ago. Going back the single button configuration is a big step backward for me.

 Anyway, just wanted to throw some real world info out there.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *logwed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thing is that it's not innovative at all, and really, doesn't have all that much functionality considering its hefty price tag._

 

I have answered most of these issues in the other thread. I thought this one would be more about people who bought them or had questions about them from actual users. I am not interested in covering these same issues again. You can read my lengthy responses in the other thread. 

 I am off to bash nikon in the nikon-fi thread...


----------



## Mr Do

I really like mine and find it to be the perfect size for traveling. Viewing Netflix movies is pretty sweet! i also use it to control a Mac Mini via Jaadu iTeleport















 I guess it's not that functional at all.


----------



## El_Doug

for $500 you can get a gen-old tablet that does all the same music/web/movies/netflix, plus all the software perks of a PC, plus a stylus with writing recognition, and has better specs

 what benefits does the ipad have? (im kinda hoping the answer is none, so I dont go run out and spend another $500.... although I am considering selling my sigmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for $500 you can get a gen-old tablet that does all the same music/web/movies/netflix, plus all the software perks of a PC, plus a stylus with writing recognition, and has better specs

 what benefits does the ipad have? (im kinda hoping the answer is none, so I dont go run out and spend another $500.... although I am considering selling my sigmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

If you don't see the benefit, you definitely shouldn't buy one.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for $500 you can get a gen-old tablet that does all the same music/web/movies/netflix, plus all the software perks of a PC, plus a stylus with writing recognition, and has better specs

 what benefits does the ipad have? (im kinda hoping the answer is none, so I dont go run out and spend another $500.... although I am considering selling my sigmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

Not being bounded to MS Windows is a strong benefit!


----------



## nfusion770

The interface on an iPad is superior to anything I have ever seen. I actually think my 76 year old father who is unwilling to master the mouse might actually be willing to surmount the iPad learning curve in order To get his newspaper. I think in this regard and in consuming media it is a big win. Consuming content on this thing is really a joy. The weight and awkwardness I mentioned above are it's biggest issues I think-at least for me. Also, 6 months of android have habitualized me out of the iPhone world and into googles. I keep trying to hit the back page button with my left thumb and I really miss my multitasking home button. Apart from those gripes there is 
 A lot to like with this thing, but I am still leaning in the direction of returning it.

 This post was my first real attempt at iPad typing- not bad really, but I fear I may eventually wear out the autocorrect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Wired_Gargoyle

I'm waiting for the smoke to clear as well as the inevitable 2nd Generation that fixes the problems of the 1st (read: public Beta all the customers pay for). There are also a number of other tablets coming out, some that will actually multitask & run Flash (not so much an issue now many websites are converting to Html 5).

 Honestly, it's been my experience that buying Apple's first foray into a new market is only good for the publicity factor. People come up and oogle at your new toy, perhaps you get a few phone numbers or a new friend but in the long run you'll kick yourself when the next gen arrives with what the first was missing. The Ipod & ITouch are two great examples of where the 2nd Gen was waaaay better then the 1st.

 Now, some childish giggling...I got to play with an Ipad and it's alot of fun! It runs pretty smooth and the techniques to move about are easy to pick up. It runs video very well and looks great, the internal speaker is kinda tinny and the headphone jack should be on the long side. The book reader is nice but I haven't read long enough to say whether it'll be an eyestrain. The page flip animation is very cool, you can slowly flip a page and flip back halfway. It's easy to type on the screen keyboard but awkward unless it's set down flat or anchored in your lap (typing with one hand while holding it with the other is awkward).

 Didn't get to play with the other apps much, the owner was nervous and I could see the withdrawal symptoms emerging the longer I held it.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nfusion770* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The weight and awkwardness I mentioned above are it's biggest issues I think-at least for me. 
 This post was my first real attempt at iPad typing- not bad really, but I fear I may eventually wear out the autocorrect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

I am not having any issues with the form or weight of the pad. I mainly use it in lounging position, though. It would be more difficult to use in an upright position with feet planted on the floor. I am looking forward to getting the case, which should make it easier to rest it on something when I am watching video.


----------



## Mr Do

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for $500 you can get a gen-old tablet that does all the same music/web/movies/netflix, plus all the software perks of a PC, plus a stylus with writing recognition, and has better specs

 what benefits does the ipad have? (im kinda hoping the answer is none, so I dont go run out and spend another $500.... although I am considering selling my sigmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

User interface and battery life surpass any net book I've owned including those running mac os. This does what I want with out the extra bs. I have a laptop for that. You really have to play with one first to get the full experience. The simplified platorn is it's biggest benefit for doing things with ease. It truly is the user experience that is it's main benefit.


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for $500 you can get a gen-old tablet that does all the same music/web/movies/netflix, plus all the software perks of a PC, plus a stylus with writing recognition, and has better specs

 what benefits does the ipad have? (im kinda hoping the answer is none, so I dont go run out and spend another $500.... although I am considering selling my sigmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

That's the case for all Mac versus PC arguments. Do you have a macbook? iPhone? You can get cheaper cell phones or laptops with all the perks you listed. It depends on the individual.


----------



## grawk

yup, if you buy to have a list of checkmarks, you get them more easily going to someone other than apple.

 Funny thing is, I bet apple sold more tablets yesterday than everyone else combined. Ever.


----------



## Al4x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems like it is quite popular. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 At least lots of people waited in line when Apple Retail Store - Fifth Avenue opened today.































 A real shame Apple do not release it worldwide today, but limit it to their US home market. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The iPhone history repeats itself . . ._

 

cannot believe people do this!


----------



## jjcha

Just got mine. Haven't read this thread. Will say it is pretty remarkable. Also thought it was just a big iPod touch. But makes you realize how limiting the size on the touch really is. Wasnt that impressed with the touch when i got it recently Just for surfing web and light Facebook and wsj.com iPAd is pretty impressive.


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr Do* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This does what I want with out the extra bs. I have a laptop for that._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have a macbook? iPhone? You can get cheaper cell phones or laptops with all the perks you listed._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjcha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_makes you realize how limiting the size on the touch really is. Wasnt that impressed with the touch when i got it recently Just for surfing web and light Facebook and wsj.com iPAd is pretty impressive._

 


 so for those of us with tablet PC's (running Linux, krmathis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and blackberries, is there much more to the ipad than 1) an entertaining UI and 2) lightening the laptop load? 

 if I got an ipad for the sake of leaving my heavier tablet at home on the weekends (when I am not typically working), how easy would it be to sync my data with it, without wasting too much time? 


 another question: for those of you reading e-books on it, how does the ipad screen compare to reading small print on any other back-lit computer screen? would an e-ink device be more beneficial?


----------



## Mr Do

Listing to EVR and browsing the web. Hmmm.. No multi tasking, no flash, I guess it must suck then lol


----------



## nfusion770

I cannot understand the people who stood in line. My wife just happened to be going shopping sat eve and I asked her to swing into BB to see if they had any left-apparently they had plenty. 

 Interesting observatiion today with my family. A mix of very techie, mildly techie and those bordering on technophobic. I left the iPad out all day and at various times saw all of my brothers and sisters take a turn playing around with it. I am not sure if they had a clue what it was or if the wow factor of the foreign device itself spurred intrigue. At one point even my 7year old niece was even playing around with it.

 I have to retract my previous comment about my 76 year old father. I pulled up his beloved newspaper and he read one page of obituaries before handing it back to me. I did achieve a very small victory, however, when he had to use a finger swipe to read to the bottom of the page. In any case, he certainly could do it if he was so inclined.

 The othe fun part of the day was watching the horror on the face of my sister in laws sister who is a huge apple fanboy..... Girl when someone mentioned that I was pondering returning it. Somehow I don't think she comprehends the concept of brand agnosticism. 

 Anyway, still not entirely sold on this thing but I am warming up to it perhaps at least until something better comes along. I hope people don't start striking up conversations about it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## nfusion770

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so for those of us with tablet PC's (running Linux, krmathis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and blackberries, is there much more to the ipad than 1) an entertaining UI and 2) lightening the laptop load? 

 if I got an ipad for the sake of leaving my heavier tablet at home on the weekends (when I am not typically working), how easy would it be to sync my data with it, without wasting too much time? 


 another question: for those of you reading e-books on it, how does the ipad screen compare to reading small print on any other back-lit computer screen? would an e-ink device be more beneficial?_

 

I think I would sum it up as being able to do all the fun laptop stuff in a very pleasurable way, but I don't see myself being very productive with it. I am actually starting to be able to keyboard type on it which I am actually quite surprised at.

 Data is it's down fall for me, I have synced myself with the google ecosystem, insofar that it handles that I am fine, but I prefer android.

 I think epaper is superior, but if you turn done the backlight I think it is pretty nice. I won't buy an ebook reader because it is too one dimensional, so I will have to be satisfied with something in the middle or pixel qi.

 All in all, it is pretty nice to be able to do as much as you can in such a fun wAy on this only having to carry this, if that makes any sense, but my needs are far more recreational- I am certainly neve going to try to process my payroll on this thing.


----------



## DarkSpoon

i have an iphone, why would i need to carry around a larger iphone?


----------



## midoo1990

If it was $300 I would have bought it,but for $500 it is ridiculous.


----------



## bigshot

I've been working with my iPad all weekend, and I've got a feel for it now. A lot of the ideas of what it would be are flat out wrong. It definitely isn't just a big touch or a hobbled net book. It's a machine specifically optimized for everyday tasks. Ten hours of battery life... That is huge. No more vying for a plug at the coffee house. Safari is the fastest I've ever seen. Pages load and scroll immediately with no lag. Videos and books look incredible on this. The apps are much more sophisticated than the iPhone equivalents, and I imagine they'll only get more sophisticated as time goes by. Typing on the virtual keyboard is not nearly as difficult as I would have imagined. I can go as fast as with a normal keyboard... With just a little more error. My wireless keyboard docks with it flawlessly too, so there is no need to give up the screen real estate to the keyboard. Streaming netflix! WOW! Lack of multitasking is very nearly a non issue. The apps switch lightning fast and remember where you left them, so you really don't notice it.

 I do have some complaints. The back shouldn't be convex. It makes it hard to hold at times. It would be better with a little finger grip along the back edge. You definitely need a case that doubles as a stand with this. My case will be here next week, but I need it now. The bookstore hides the free books... The link is alllll the way at the bottom of the page. There are only 125 free books listed. I want all of project Gutenberg in there. I'm not entirely fond of the epub format. It is a little too bare bones when it comes to formatting images. I wish it was easier to get documents on and off the iPad, particularly PDFs and cbr files..

 But compared with the game changing features, those are just minor quibbles. This thing is great and I think my laptop will spend most of its time docked to a monitor on a desk from now on.


----------



## rasmushorn

I wish I could buy one here now. Reading all the books, magazines and newspapers and listening to all the music in the world at the same time - everywhere in one device. For me a lot better than my iPhone or MacBook. All the great things I enjoy on the iPhone and my laptop in one easy to carry device with long battery life. 

 I have a few questions though:
 - How is the sound quality for the HP-out? 
 - Does an iPhone dock connect to it?
 - Does it have lineout sound through a dock like an iPod?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a few questions though:
 - How is the sound quality for the HP-out?_

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/ho...ne-amp-481202/

  Quote:


 - Does an iPhone dock connect to it?
 - Does it have lineout sound through a dock like an iPod? 
 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f70/ip...-cable-481235/

 Does not say if it is an iPhone cable or one specially built for the iPad, but I assume the former.


----------



## DLeeWebb

I'm definitely going to get an iPad, but I think that I'm going to wait for the 2G's or maybe the 3G-S's. In the meantime, I'm going to observe and take note from you intrepid early adopters.


----------



## Mr Do

iPhone 4 OS is being displayed on April 8th. Multi tasking here we come..... fingers crossed!


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/ho...ne-amp-481202/

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f70/ip...-cable-481235/

 Does not say if it is an iPhone cable or one specially built for the iPad, but I assume the former._

 

Cool - thank you for the links krmathis!!


----------



## Bovice

YouTube - Will It Blend? - iPad


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...

 But compared with the game changing features, those are just minor quibbles. This thing is great and I think my laptop will spend most of its time docked to a monitor on a desk from now on._

 

what game changing features?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bovice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_YouTube - Will It Blend? - iPad_

 

I need one of those blenders.


----------



## nfusion770

One annoying issue thus far that I am sure they will fix with firmware is that I am constantly losing my wifi connection. I searched google earlier and discovered I am not the only one.

iPad losing wifi connection, forgetting pswd - Mac Forums

 See the links in post 16.


----------



## Rumz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leveller1642* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A thread with a minimum of trolling and negativity would be better than that other thread.

 I am planning to get one for my 77 year old mother. I know it makes poor sense to buy a first revision of anything (especially from apple) but who knows how long she'll be around. It was going to be a surprise, but i really should ask her if she would prefer a Tivo instead, in case I'm imagining her want or need for one. She already has a 17" imac and has learnt not to be disappointed by failed promises- she'll click on anything. 

 I look forward to the day when entire carriage loads of commuters are immersed in their ipads, so i won't feel such a geek having one. (a second or third gen)_

 

A Tivo might be more easily appreciated, but I sorta regret buying my father a Tivo... all he does is watch TV. At least an iPad has some potential for interaction / brain usage


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what game changing features?_

 

The biggest for me is ten hours of video playback on a decent screen without a charge. Pages and Keynote are amazing. (I don't use a spreadsheet, so I didn't get Numbers. But I bet itsbjust as good.) the touch interface totally works. That in itself is amazing in a device as complex as this.

 A machine that isn't just a player, and also isn't a laptop that does everything I need on the road seamlessly and elegantly has changed the game for me. No more laptops for me.


----------



## Rumz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The biggest for me is ten hours of video playback on a decent screen without a charge. Pages and Keynote are amazing. (I don't use a spreadsheet, so I didn't get Numbers. But I bet itsbjust as good.) the touch interface totally works. That in itself is amazing in a device as complex as this.

 A machine that isn't just a player, and also isn't a laptop that does everything I need on the road seamlessly and elegantly has changed the game for me. No more laptops for me._

 

What are your video settings, if you don't mind? I've never gotten too serious about converting DVDs to video (just a handful), but I might do some TV shows now that I've got an iPad on order. Does it do 10 hours with starndard "AppleTV" setting in handbrake? (full res, 2500kbps)


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The biggest for me is ten hours of video playback on a decent screen without a charge. Pages and Keynote are amazing. (I don't use a spreadsheet, so I didn't get Numbers. But I bet itsbjust as good.) the touch interface totally works. That in itself is amazing in a device as complex as this.

 A machine that isn't just a player, and also isn't a laptop that does everything I need on the road seamlessly and elegantly has changed the game for me. No more laptops for me._

 

oh game changing for you. i see. btw the reason you get that 10 hours is because the internals are an ipod touch with larger battery. which is the reason i think this thing is silly and way overpriced. personally, id much rather my laptop/tablet that i can really do anything i want and not what apple thinks i want. i understand the ipad is pretty but it's just too locked down for me.


----------



## immtbiker

Moooo! 





 Baahh!


----------



## Rumz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh game changing for you. i see. btw the reason you get that 10 hours is because the internals are an ipod touch with larger battery. which is the reason i think this thing is silly and way overpriced. personally, id much rather my laptop/tablet that i can really do anything i want and not what apple thinks i want. i understand the ipad is pretty but it's just too locked down for me._

 

I assume you've not used one. To each his own, really-- if you prefer a laptop, great. But 10-12 hours video is huge. I'd rather take an iPad on a long flight than a laptop. How long do netbook batteries last? I know my laptop would never last more than 2.5 or so playing video, and maybe get an hour or 2 longer using internet. 

 To each his own if this device doesn't fit your wants or needs, but I sure wouldn't care to use a netbook or laptop to read books and such. There are definitely some things this device will do better and more elegantly than a laptop.


----------



## waterlogic

Ipad is a big dissapointment. It is a well designed product but definitely not aimed for creative people.
 It is clear Apple has inflated an already existing product and produced yet another tool for generating more profits from their Itunes store which for me personally is kind of insulting. I never bought a single tune from their store .
 The lack of pen input (inking, drawing, painting etc) in a such a device definitely defeats any creativity especially with children and younger generations whose minds and imagination are blocked at the core and with that their creative mind and intelligence is in danger as well . It looks to me as a huge sugar lillyhop at which consumers should suck and forget to breathe, think, create...
 I have iphone, and the only useful thing about it I can think is the remote for itunes player. Every other windows mobile device is better suited for reading books (you can load several dictionaries - multitasking) ...
 I use macs the last 3 years only because I have no problems with virus attacks and that 70% of the time for music.
 I hope the inovative company that brought Newton to this world will come back with a killer tablet device unlocking creativity in people....


----------



## grawk

How is it not for creative people?


----------



## Alec E

I played with one today for a few minutes. I was expecting to be won over, but I found it basically annoying. You can type with your thumbs in portrait mode, which is awful; or you can type in a frustratingly-close-to-normal way in landscape mode. I'm surprised people find virtual keyboards acceptable. 

 Pages never seemed to me to be the right size. I found it odd to keep finding pages shrunk, at all, on what felt like a full sized screen. 

 The headphone jack is on the top. Embarrassingly stupid.

 I had been considering the 3G model as I'd like something lighter than my Macbook Pro to carry about daily, but I'll wait for the next Macbook Air revision, I guess.

 (I also think my newish iPod Classic sucks, incidentally. I can't believe how slowly album art loads when scrolling, as if I were always turning it on for the first time. You'd think this was a bottom-tier device.)


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is it not for creative people?_

 

What is creative ?

 If you have ever observed children in a kindergarten . They make use of their hands a lot drawing, painting . The hands are the source of all creation development.

 Also imagine, inking with good handwriting recognition instead of typing or touch typing. Or mindmapping in your own handwriting drawing . Schetching etc. 

 Ipad does not even have a camera (iphone is better) - yet another minus for this kind of creativity.

 Creativity is also learning other languages, cultures. I can not load a single dictionary if I am reading/learning another language (this one really pisses me of.)

 All this and more I can do on a windows slate !

 Etc., etc.

 But it is understandable why is all this lacking - more chances that people go to itunes store and buy something and this aimed at young people, making it even worse. But, this is how I see it.

 If you think you can be creative with ipad - good for you.


----------



## Alec E

The mere fact that it doesn't have a keyboard limits its capacity for creativity, I would think. It is obviously intended as a one-way device--the internet talks to you, but you're not particularly meant to talk back. 

 It's a content delivery device. Not much more. 

 Which is fine, maybe. I often think that everyone posting online, definitely including myself, could stand to do more reading, less writing.


----------



## grawk

There are lots of drawing apps available. There's nothing to stop you from jumping over to a dictionary app while reading, or if you're in iBooks there is the ability to get a definition from inside the book just by tapping the word in question. There is also nothing stopping you from writing software to do anything else you want. The development tools are free. The device is only 3 days old.

 It also works with Bluetooth keyboards. If you want an always there physical keyboard, that just means a tablet isn't for you. It's not a flaw in the device.


----------



## Alec E

I didn't say it was a flaw. The lack of a more usable input device is obviously a shortcoming, though, when we're talking about an internet device. The internet is for communication, presumably. Yes, many people communicate using virtual keyboards, but you can often tell, and not because of positive signifiers.

 As for "There is also nothing stopping you from writing software to do anything else you want"--well that's absurd. Why not advise those unimpressed to simply build a better device from scratch? I think you're a little intolerant of criticism of this product.


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are lots of drawing apps available. There's nothing to stop you from jumping over to a dictionary app while reading, or if you're in iBooks there is the ability to get a definition from inside the book just by tapping the word in question. There is also nothing stopping you from writing software to do anything else you want. The development tools are free. The device is only 3 days old.

 It also works with Bluetooth keyboards. If you want an always there physical keyboard, that just means a tablet isn't for you. It's not a flaw in the device._

 

I use the Samsung Q1 (battery life 7 hours) and Toshiba M700 (battery life 6 hours) for reading books in many languages . *Simultaneously* running several files and 1st rate dictionaries on screen. Very good drawing, sketching apps more than usable handwriting recognition (penscript) in the major world languages.
 (i think this is a minimum one should expect from 21st cent. computing ?)

 The windows slates also work with bluetooth keyboards, guess what - I never use one - no need - I ink away.

 I never said it is a flaw in the device - it is crippled on purpose. (it is intended as yet another shopping window, media delivery device). No ports out of the box to hook up my HDD music library, no way to get digital data out, no way to store anything on a usb stick or memory card if I want to share something with somebody. We can go on and on - it is a big joke actually.

 And believe me tablet is for me (using tablets from day one) - that is why IPad is not for me.


----------



## immtbiker

If Apple knew that the masses would wait patiently for an improved second generation, then they wouldn't have released the 1st generation so quickly, and it would have forced them to make a better unit, with consistent Wi-Fi and outboard memory and USB capabilities, which would have made a world of difference.
 But we are trained from birth (at least Americans are) for instant gratification and we need to be the new kids on the block. Companies give us what we will buy. In a huge recession like the one that we live in, especially with high unemployment and foreclosures, I raise my hat to Apple to still be able to move product the way they do.

 I have an iMac24, Macbook Air for the kids, and a Macbook Pro 13" for myself and am quite satisfied with their products.
 They are leaders in technology, but you have to take into consideration, that next year, for the same amount of money, you will always be able to get more bang for your buck.
 Naive people compare Apple to Bose, and I just sit back and laugh. Apples and oranges. 

 Enjoy your new toys.


----------



## grawk

Ok, well, thos eare pretty specific requirements, I'd say. No device can be perfect for everyone. Saying that not being able to run a foreign language dictionary while reading several books at the same time makes it not for creative people is a bit of a stretch, imho. I don't need a bt keyboard on my ipad either, I just use the onscreen keyboard. That's why life is great, there are solutions for everyone, we don't all have to use the same tools. Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waterlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the Samsung Q1 (battery life 7 hours) and Toshiba M700 (battery life 6 hours) for reading books in many languages . *Simultaneously* running several files and 1st rate dictionaries on screen. Very good drawing, sketching apps more than usable handwriting recognition (penscript) in the major world languages.
 (i think this is a minimum one should expect from 21st cent. computing ?)

 The windows slates also work with bluetooth keyboards, guess what - I never use one - no need - I ink away.

 I never said it is a flaw in the device - it is crippled on purpose. (it is intended as yet another shopping window, media delivery device). No ports out of the box to hook up my HDD music library, no way to get digital data out, no way to store anything on a usb stick or memory card if I want to share something with somebody. We can go on and on - it is a big joke actually.

 And believe me tablet is for me (using tablets from day one) - that is why IPad is not for me._


----------



## aamefford

I saw it at Best Buy last night. It is pretty cool, but I don't need one. I saw photos displayed on it, and suddenly I wanted one! Not enough to buy one yet, cost is too high, and functionality is too low. If one or the other or both change favorably, I'll probably get one. It is pretty cool.


----------



## nfusion770

I returned mine today. 

 Like I said, I love the web surfing experience, the screen is beautiful, having Netflix and Kindle/ ibooks is very handy, and the battery is amazing, but it is too heavy, too awkward and I do not like reading books on the LCD screen. Furthermore, the enjoyable web experience is riddled with minor annoyances like the lack of one touch tab browsing, tapping the screen 10 times to get the cursor to the right spot to edit text and the constant loss of my web connection (a feature every other device on my networks seems to lack). There are more things I didn't like but these are top of the mind. It sort of got to the point where I realized I was forcing myself to suffer its limitations in order to convince myself it satisfied some previously unmet need- it doesn't.

 I don't hate the device, I appreciate what they are aiming for- a new and unique way of accomplishing what most people expect out of their netbooks, but when it came down to it, the tradeoffs more than outweighed the extra 2 pounds it costs me to carry my full size Thinkpad.

 That being said, I hope the rest of the world embraces this thing as it will create the market that one day will develop a device that will work for me- for that, I thank you early adopters and patronizers.


----------



## Rumz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cost is too high, and functionality is too low._

 

I can appreciate this. I originally wanted one when Apple first announced it, then a few weeks later changed my mind. I've gradually come back around to it, however. 

 I think you've nailed it though-- the deal breaker for many people will be price. If this were a $299 device like a lot of netbooks, yeah there would still be some people hell-bent on hating Apple's approach, but more people would be waiting in line for one. (Though the base $500 model is only $100 more than what I paid for a 16gb 1st gen iPod Touch... so the above poster was correct, every year you'll get more bang for your buck-- I'm sure they'll bring out multitasking, up the capacity of these things, maybe add a camera, multicore processors, better battery life, etc.)

 See, the things I hear people complaining about I doubt they'd complain about if they viewed this like they do their DAP's, perhaps if it were just a bit less expensive. Personally, the light that went on for me was that I could use this device to replace sketchbooks and to view / read books on, with video, web, music, and other apps being added bonuses. (Yes, I'll be using a Pogo Sketch stylus for drawing and the like). 

 I don't want one to be able to do the same things I use a full computer for-- this device doesn't aim to replace computers (or even laptops), IMO. I kinda get the impression that a lot of people would be more interested if the price were low enough to justify the tasks they'd accomplish with it. 

 Honestly, I haven't bought anything from Apple since that 1st gen iPod Touch back in 2007. None of the subsequent versions or the iPhone really did anything significant enough for me to be able to justify spending the money (or to even want it enough to spend). I think the iPad is just enough of a paradigm shift for me to want one, because I have uses in mind for it that I cannot or would rather not try to use my phone for. 

 Caveat: I am a graphic / web designer by trade as well as an amateur photographer, so part of my interest in the iPad is in delivering content. I do see some hurdles with how restrictive Apple is (no Flash support, apps that can only be installed through Apple's app store), but I'm gonna give it a shot and see where this goes.


----------



## Spareribs

Good stuff! I'm excited about the iPad. I'm glad to see the enthusiasm of the people out there.


----------



## aamefford

Rumz, you got me slightly out of context (no worries though!), as I also stated that I liked it and wanted one, just not bad enough to overcome my quoted statement. I ponied almost $600 for a first gen iPhone, 3 months before the 3G came out. The 3G and 3GS are much better phones (I currently have a 3GS). Lesson learned for me, I can wait a bit. I'm a borderline fanboy, but I'll wait a generation or two to see where this product goes. I think it will be in a good direction, and I suspect I'll own one in a year or two.


----------



## Rumz

Yeah-- my response was out of context as much as your comment that I quoted. I realize you're in the "like" camp, I was just sort of making an observation on the whole with regards to people's negative reactions to the iPad. 

 I have a love / hate thing with Apple. They sold me on their software back in 06 with Tiger and iLife, but since then I've had my ups and downs. Hated that the iPhone was exclusive to Apple for several years in the U.S. (who does that these days? Oh yeah, Apple), and then they took their sweet time getting a consumer level quad core out so I opted not to buy a Mac last summer when I upgraded. Steve's got a pretty great following so he can do as he pleases, but sometimes it irks me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With the iPad... I had no expectations of what I'd do with the device. I just knew I wanted something sized in the ball park of a netbook (screen-wise)... and then the more I've considered the apps being made for the iPad and how it could function in my day to day life, the more excited I get. I'll be taking it places that I don't take a laptop and where my phone falls short. Can't wait


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rumz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does it do 10 hours with starndard "AppleTV" setting in handbrake? (full res, 2500kbps)_

 

That's the settings I've been using. The battery life is amazing. It doesn't get warm like a laptop either.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_btw the reason you get that 10 hours is because the internals are an ipod touch with larger battery._

 

No, that isn't true. The iPad has a totally different processor. The only thing it shares with the touch is the operating system, which is scheduled to be updated very soon. They're announcing new iPods soon and the word is that they will include the new processor and a completely new os designed for the new chip.

 The ipads battery is twice the size of a touches battery and has four times the charge.


----------



## Rumz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, that isn't true. The iPad has a totally different processor. The only thing it shares with the touch is the operating system, which is scheduled to be updated very soon. They're announcing new iPods soon and the word is that they will include the new processor and a completely new os designed for the new chip.

 The ipads battery is twice the size of a touches battery and has four times the charge._

 

Actually if you look at the tear down pics, there's 2 batteries in there. Battery life was obviously a priority


----------



## Rumz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the settings I've been using. The battery life is amazing. It doesn't get warm like a laptop either._

 

Awesome. I'll just stick with the AppleTV setting then if battery life is that good even with that size video.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waterlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is a well designed product but definitely not aimed for creative people._

 

I'm a creative person and I'm excited about it. Pages and Keynote are incredible tools, especially the way they integrate with the photo library in the iPad. The iPod wasn't a product that only worked for people who buy their music in the iTunes store, and this isn't either. I have only bought apps for my ipods, iPhone and iPad. Never bought a movie, book or song. I make my own and use archive.org. There's more than one way to use these devices.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alec E* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The headphone jack is on the top. Embarrassingly stupid._

 

There is no top or bottom on an iPad.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alec E* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The mere fact that it doesn't have a keyboard limits its capacity for creativity, I would think._

 

The iPad can be linked with most mac Bluetooth keyboards. I use mine with one when I'm using the page layout/word processing app.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alec E* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't say it was a flaw. The lack of a more usable input device is obviously a shortcoming, though, when we're talking about an internet device._

 

You can't blame the fact that you didn't even read what he wrote on lack of a keyboard!


----------



## Uncle Erik

I finally squeezed into an Apple Store at lunch today and spent 30 minutes with an iPad.

 Wow - I think it is wonderful!

 I found it very comfortable and intuitive since I've been a heavy iPhone user for the better part of three years. The processor speed and lack of need to constantly pan and scroll makes it a joy to use.

 I _almost_ caved and bought one on the spot. However, I'm holding out for the 3G model in a few weeks. I'm out of the house most of the day and travel as much as possible, so a 3G iPad will just about replace my laptop. The battery life is much better and while my use was limited, I found the web browsing experience better than almost anything I've used. I'd much rather use my hands to move around the web than a mouse and cursor. Internet, email, my favorite apps, and the camera adapter will cover about 95% of my needs.

 If only the 3G version was out right now. It'll be here soon enough, though.


----------



## grawk

iPad apps: creativity unleashed -- Engadget


----------



## adktitan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cannot believe people do this!_

 

That is what a "head-fi store" would look like if say, the pico slim were released like the ipad.......


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a creative person and I'm excited about it. Pages and Keynote are incredible tools, especially the way they integrate with the photo library in the iPad. The iPod wasn't a product that only worked for people who buy their music in the iTunes store, and this isn't either. I have only bought apps for my ipods, iPhone and iPad. Never bought a movie, book or song. I make my own and use archive.org. There's more than one way to use these devices._

 

Good for you.

 For me it is a huge flaw if I do a presentation in keynote and the only way to access my graphics and etc. files is to hook Ipad to a stationary computer or in a best case a notebook. Ipad is a portable slate? Yes if you carry your note book along !? - No usb, no way to write to memory cards, usb sticks.
 I could only find use of it for surfing and as a nice picture frame.
 Things get terrible if you find yourself in a location where there is no internet access ! 
 I would gladly pay double the price if pen input was possible and as said at least 1 usb port and one SD card slot.
 Watch out the competition, sure they will copy the design form plus throwing in what Ipad does not have - basic connectivity.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iPad apps: creativity unleashed -- Engadget_

 

And this is only the beginning


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waterlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For me it is a huge flaw if I do a presentation in keynote and the only way to access my graphics and etc. files is to hook Ipad to a stationary computer or in a best case a notebook._

 

You've forgotten that the iPad has image, sound and movie libraries built in. You don't have to hook up a laptop. The media files are right at your fingertips. No fiddling with file formats and sizes. It all works. When you want to give your presentation, you plug in the VGA adapter and your iPad is driving the projector, with the controls on your ipads screen and the show without the controls on the projector.

 It's the same with page layout in pages. You can even export your documents to the file format of ms word or PowerPoint.

 I don't know how a laptop would be any better than an iPad if there's no Internet access. If anything, a 3G iPad would be a lot better than a laptop, because you would get Internet access just about anywhere.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, that isn't true. The iPad has a totally different processor. The only thing it shares with the touch is the operating system, which is scheduled to be updated very soon. They're announcing new iPods soon and the word is that they will include the new processor and a completely new os designed for the new chip.

 The ipads battery is twice the size of a touches battery and has four times the charge._

 

false, iphone 3gs uses the A8 processor and the ipad uses the A4. they are essentially the same processor. the A4 is an A8 processor with much of its IO removed.

Deconstructing the iPad's A4 Chip: It's Still a Giant iPhone - Apple a4 teardown - Gizmodo
The A4 and the A8: secrets of the iPad's brain
iPad's A4 processor uncovered | Hardware 2.0 | ZDNet.com

 that isnt the word, the word is that the OS was built on A8 tech so it moves seamlessly to the A4 as it's the same architecture. why would a company completely rewrite an OS to accommodate a chip? they wouldnt. especially not a powerhouse like apple. chip manufactures build stuff for them that can be used as painlessly as possible. the chip may be new but it isn't "totally different". 

 also, to those with the wifi problems apple has released a "fix"
Apple confirms iPad issues with dual-band WiFi routers, offers fix (sort of) -- Engadget

 and really, to each there own. i think this is a useless gadget and is all hype. if you love yours then love it. i dont appreciate the spreading of misinformation though.


----------



## Rumz

I remember comparisons drawn between different phones when I bought my Palm Pre last year in June. For all its merits, I heard the same broken record response from every corner of the internet. It was no longer the iPhone itself that made the iPhone the platform to covet... there were things the Pre did better, like multitasking and a much better notification system. It had a hardware keyboard for everyone that hated the idea of being limited to a touch screen keyboard (which I did at that time). 

 The deal breaker for the iPhone toting masses was the app store. It was third party support for the device in the form of accessories, add-ons, and applications. The iPhone had a huge lead on any competition -- Android, WebOS, etc. That is what they'd have to go up to go on another platform. And let's be honest-- it might make more sense to go the route of another platform, and you'll find devices there that have USB and SD slots and such. I'm sure there will be great solutions based on other operating systems, though I'm not holding my breath on any OS that wasn't designed for touch screens. 

 (hell, if Palm were making a tablet-- and maybe they will if they can survive and begin growing again-- I'd consider buying it because that's how much I like their OS and interface, and they're finally getting around to having a solid SDK that can do more than just HTML, CSS and javascript.)

 So yes. The iPad isn't the be-all, end all. It's not as terrible as some people would like you to think, it just is what it is-- and they either don't care for Apple or they wanted something more (usually when I get annoyed with Apple it's when they don't give me what I want, heh.) The "ecosystem" will make it popular, but I think there will be other solid tablets too, and those will make more sense for some users. 

 I wish MS would make their stuff work with other platforms. I'd have tried a Zune by now if they'd work with a Mac at all.


----------



## rasmushorn

For those interrested:
Sign In to MyAppleSpace - MyAppleSpace


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_false, iphone 3gs uses the A8 processor and the ipad uses the A4. they are essentially the same processor._

 

I see you are right on that, but in functional terms the iPhone and iPad are two different animals. I have both, and the iPad is much more responsive and faster. The software must be optimized differently. I bet the next iPhone os update is going to be a doozy. The 3G iPhone must not b even close to taking advantage of the processor.


----------



## DarkSpoon

due to the small form factor of the phones you have to squeeze in a pretty small battery. because of that they had to down clock the processor to get any sort battery life. with time comes better battery technology and OS tweaks which is how the 3gs was able to bump the clock speed a bit. so it's not all that surprising to get that kind of battery life on the ipad or have it run nicely with proprietary hardware and only allowing one task to run at a time.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_with time comes better battery technology and OS tweaks which is how the 3gs was able to bump the clock speed a bit._

 

The difference was really that Apple went with a more modern processor architecture with the 3GS (ARM Cortex A8, PowerVR SGX) compared to the Original/3G (ARM11, PowerVR MBX). Modern processors tend to have nice things like low power states, increased integration, etc. that greatly reduce power consumption, especially under low processor loads.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see you are right on that, but in functional terms the iPhone and iPad are two different animals. I have both, and the iPad is much more responsive and faster. The software must be optimized differently. I bet the next iPhone os update is going to be a doozy. The 3G iPhone must not b even close to taking advantage of the processor._

 

The iPad's CPU has a 66% higher clock speed and effectively runs the same software. That's enough to make the iPad very snappy in places where the iPhone was just adequate.


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_









_

 


 Biggest laugh I've had on head-fi EVER!,,,,


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i really dont get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it doesnt multitask! how is this useful at all!? 


 i want to understand, really I do - can anyone enlighten me?_

 


 It will come July my friend


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alec E* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The mere fact that it doesn't have a keyboard limits its capacity for creativity, I would think. It is obviously intended as a one-way device--the internet talks to you, but you're not particularly meant to talk back. 

 It's a content delivery device. Not much more. 

 Which is fine, maybe. I often think that everyone posting online, definitely including myself, could stand to do more reading, less writing._

 

New invention called blue tooth wireless keyboard for those creative types


----------



## twylight

I had one for a few days and took it back...too heavy, rape prices in the app store, didnt actually do anything useful - I already roll with a MBP 17 and an HP elitebook 17 - the itunes OS is too weak to replace my rigs, screen annoying to eread off of - and my 64gb touch plays music fine...I did get some strange looks when I took it back. Safari is an unholy abomination as well...how can people use that as their main browser...firefox + adplus for life.

 Audio quality was good, but my ears arent golden so ill let my betters here decide on where it ranks.

 btw I could type pretty fast on the glass - I was very impressed by my typing speed. no tactile feedback is wierd tho...COMPUTER? COMPUTER LOCATE CAPTAIN KIRK!


----------



## Rumz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *twylight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had one for a few days and took it back...too heavy, rape prices in the app store, didnt actually do anything useful_

 

Why exactly did you buy it in the first place if you didn't have some kind of intended use in mind? Just for the hell of buying it? I honestly don't get it. One would think there is sufficient information available out there to help you decide whether this would be a useful device to you or not prior to buying one. It sounds like could have easily determined that your wants and needs were met via your Touch and other computer rigs.


----------



## twylight

Last time I checked I can do what I want without checking in with you first...I run IT for a very large energy company and wanted to check the thing out. I was very impressed by the touchscreen/hardware aspect of it and massively unimpressed with the itunes/software/functionality of it.


----------



## spartan123

After playing with the Ipad, I am truly glad I have my EEEpc. I do look forward to seeing the HP Slate though, It looks to be my cup of tea.


----------



## Rumz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *twylight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last time I checked I can do what I want without checking in with you first...I run IT for a very large energy company and wanted to check the thing out. I was very impressed by the touchscreen/hardware aspect of it and massively unimpressed with the itunes/software/functionality of it._

 

It's your right to buy gear willy nilly. But then you go make a point about "I returned it" like it's some huge failure-- honestly you could have saved yourself the trouble. It'd be one thing if an expectation wasn't met-- like you didn't like the sound quality, or something else didn't perform as expected. But to say "It doesn't do anything useful"-- that's something, IMO, you could figure out without the hassle of buying and returning. But hey... if you like the hassle of returning stuff you don't care for, more power to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This thing is in high enough demand that I'm sure your returned item went right back out the door.


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You've forgotten that the iPad has image, sound and movie libraries built in. You don't have to hook up a laptop. The media files are right at your fingertips. No fiddling with file formats and sizes. It all works. When you want to give your presentation, you plug in the VGA adapter and your iPad is driving the projector, with the controls on your ipads screen and the show without the controls on the projector.

 It's the same with page layout in pages. You can even export your documents to the file format of ms word or PowerPoint.

 I don't know how a laptop would be any better than an iPad if there's no Internet access. If anything, a 3G iPad would be a lot better than a laptop, because you would get Internet access just about anywhere._

 

I have not forgotten anything, I prefer carrying Toshiba M700 with the extra battery, extra hdd with 500 GB music library in the cd drive slot, several usb , firewire, SD card slot , PCMCIA slot. Only a lighter slate with basic i/o would justify getting rid of Toshiba for its weight. Ipad with its mediocre software and absence of any i/o, pen input etc, won't cut it for me. It is a beautifully designed and very expensive picture frame.

 Without internet access every laptop is tons better. With internet access you have a slight chance to save the day with Ipad i.e. remotely hooking to your big machine or public libraries or files you placed on rapidshare or similar.
 Ipad is no computer without internet access, and a stationary or laptop computer at hand, not really. 3G would be better but again more expensive machine for a machine that can't do much anyway, why not an usb slot too?

 Where are you going to export your keynote presentation if there is no internet to send it as an email attachment etc. ? No way to get the file out on a cheap memory stick. If a need to share a file with somebody I would have to give him the IPod itself ?? This is really supid...


----------



## twylight

Im not really used to the personal attack thing here, so Rumz, go troll someone else.

 The best thing the ipad can do is usher in some competition and make the flat tablet become a serious computer replacement. I actually had one in the 90's and used it in class in college...it just never went anywhere past that.

 I will very likely get version 2 of it if someone hasn't come out with something better (mac osx or win7 based would be the main thing I would like that the ipad isnt)

 None of the apple stores were sold out on launch day and there were no lines - I think they overpriced it honestly considering the amount of $$$ they can make with people buying itunes stuff > hardware margins - hell they could probably subsidize the hardware completely and just hand them out based on numbers I have seen that app store generates.

 Quit crying and go buy one if you want it so bad...or go to your nearest starbucks - lots are posing for heroic picture shots all around where I live...the best was a guy who hung out with his MBP 17, iphone, and ipad all strung out on a table at starbucks and tried to make eye contact with everyone who passed by at the mall...I almost sat down and got all my stuff out and tossed my DS, PSP, and audio gear out too.

 Anyways enjoy the ipad - it was an impressive piece of equipment.


----------



## bigshot

Great news at the apple announcement today. With the ability to use the iPad with Skype this fall, I'm not going to be signing any contracts with phone companies any more. If I need to get a cheap cell phone in the meantime, that's fine.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great news at the apple announcement today. With the ability to use the iPad with Skype this fall, I'm not going to be signing any contracts with phone companies any more. If I need to get a cheap cell phone in the meantime, that's fine._

 

you're going to use skype in place of a home phone and cell phone?


----------



## Rumz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *twylight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The best thing the ipad can do is usher in some competition and make the flat tablet become a serious computer replacement. I actually had one in the 90's and used it in class in college...it just never went anywhere past that._

 

Guaranteed. Interesting that tablets haven't caught on in the mainstream over the years. I'd love one of those modded MacBooks that has a Wacom touch screen on it, but they're ridiculously cost prohibitive. Apple has the drawing power to make such a device mainstream, and everyone else's efforts will benefit. I've already seen some cool looking tablets on engadget-- Android based and otherwise. Also like the idea behind MS's Courier concept. The thing is, these are becoming sort of specialized devices rather than desktop replacements. The iPad and some of these other devices (like the Courier) are meant to do specific things and do them better or more conveniently than on a desktop / laptop-- but not to replace them. 

  Quote:


 I will very likely get version 2 of it if someone hasn't come out with something better (mac osx or win7 based would be the main thing I would like that the ipad isnt) 
 

I'm hearing rumors already of a *smaller* device (5-7" screen). I think it'd be strange. What will it be, the iPad and the iPad Pro? In any case, judging by what Apple's doing with iPhone OS... I somehow doubt they'll produce something that runs OS X, unless it's in the MacBook lineup. (from a UI point of view, OS X just wasn't designed for that kind of multitouch, though you could pull it off with a stylus maybe). 

  Quote:


 None of the apple stores were sold out on launch day and there were no lines - I think they overpriced it honestly considering the amount of $$$ they can make with people buying itunes stuff > hardware margins - hell they could probably subsidize the hardware completely and just hand them out based on numbers I have seen that app store generates. 
 

Yeah first gen always feels pricey. I remember paying $400 for a 16gb iPod Touch a few years back :\ I suppose the value depends on each person's utility. It's obviously not worth it for a lot of people. 

  Quote:


 Quit crying and go buy one if you want it so bad...or go to your nearest starbucks - lots are posing for heroic picture shots all around where I live...the best was a guy who hung out with his MBP 17, iphone, and ipad all strung out on a table at starbucks and tried to make eye contact with everyone who passed by at the mall...I almost sat down and got all my stuff out and tossed my DS, PSP, and audio gear out too. 
 

LOL. Sorry for being an *****. I truly was puzzled, didn't meant to make it personal. I've gone from wanting one to thinking I'd have no use for one to now thinking I have some ways that I'd really like to use one. I chafing already though as I hear Apple has BANNED the use of Adobe's forthcoming Flash to iPhone compiler. I like Apple but sometimes I hate them.


----------



## analogbox

I was going to wait for the inevitable next generation ipad (probably still will) but all the cool apps (Netflix!!) and the new upcoming multitasking make me want to buy one now.


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was going to wait for the inevitable next generation ipad (probably still will) but all the cool apps (Netflix!!) and the new upcoming multitasking make me want to buy one now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

According to this 
How Multitasking Works in the New iPhone OS 4.0 - iPhone - Gizmodo

 not really multitasking - more pause and switch and that limited to:

 >Background audio for apps like Pandora
 >Voice-over-IP services, for applications like Skype
 >Background location
 >Push notification was a background task already
 >Task completion
 >Fast app switching (will make all running apps instantly available ?)

 LOL


----------



## analogbox

Actually, that's just fine with me. As long as I can have pandora playing in the background while playing a game or surfing the web, I'm perfectly happy with that. If I know I'll be doing a lot of things on the go, I'll just bring my laptop.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

My parents bougt me one for my birthday, been playing with it for the last several days. It's pretty cool, only downside I think is that you have to have at least leopard to plug it into your Mac, so I activated it using my buddies pc, went and bought snow leopard just now though and I'm installing it, typing this on my iPad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what are some must have apps you guys think we should get? Netflix obviously, the abc player, imdb, ap news thingy, craigsphone for iPad is pretty nuts as well.

 Edit: several pages back someone was complaining about project guttenberg, you can go download any book off the website and synch it onto the iPad, actually any book in pub format can be synched through iTunes.

 Also typing on this thing is actually pretty good, this was my first long thing I've typed and it worked great in landscape mode flat on my bed. Can type pretty fast


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you're going to use skype in place of a home phone and cell phone?_

 

Yes, the reason I haven't up to now is that without multitasking, incoming calls wouldn't work. I get terrible cell phone reception at my house, and AT&T support hasn't been able to improve it.


----------



## Rumz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waterlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to this 
How Multitasking Works in the New iPhone OS 4.0 - iPhone - Gizmodo

 not really multitasking - more pause and switch and that limited to:

 >Background audio for apps like Pandora
 >Voice-over-IP services, for applications like Skype
 >Background location
 >Push notification was a background task already
 >Task completion
 >Fast app switching (will make all running apps instantly available ?)

 LOL_

 

This is all I really want for the iPad. Seeing as apps can retain their state so that when you launch it again you pick up where you left off, this allows me to listen to something in the background and take notes in another app or something. Yeah it'd be nice if I could have like a Twitter app open the same time as another, but oh well. 

 Just makes me appreciate WebOS more


----------



## immtbiker

rumz and twylight, please stop the attacks toward each other.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, the reason I haven't up to now is that without multitasking, incoming calls wouldn't work. I get terrible cell phone reception at my house, and AT&T support hasn't been able to improve it._

 

hope you dont need any emergency service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 911 isnt available on VOIP. also, you'd only get VOIP when you have an internet connection and from the problems people are having with the ipads wifi i dont think your call quality is going to be any better than your spotty AT&T(i have the same problem). also, you can only make calls on the run if you hit a hotspot and the quality will probably be terrible due to high traffic on the access point. these are the reasons i still have a cell phone. i havent had a land line since i moved out of my parents house though.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

the ipads wireless problem is a blanket problem, its only a problem with certain dual band implementations. I dont have a single problem using my linksys wireless G router, using the iPad and my 360 and my laptop at the same time. But then again none of my stuff uses wireless N


----------



## bigshot

If I could handle most of my calls using Skype, I could get by with my iPad and a cheap cell phone with a cheap service. The iPhone is great, but the service I am getting from AT&T just isn't worth it. I'd rather have my iPad than my iPhone.

 No problems with wifi at all here.


----------



## smokey616

bigshot, I see you mentioned cbr files. does the iPad support comics in that or cbz file format? how about PDF?

 do you or anyone else care to comment on how comics look and the readability of them on the iPad?

 If it does comics well then I'll probably pick it up at some point.


----------



## grawk

There is definitely software to read CBR and PDF on the ipad. I haven't tried the comics on it, but reviews are good.


----------



## smokey616

Sweet, that's good to know. Now to decide whether or not it's worth paying that much for a glorified comic book reader


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smokey616* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bigshot, I see you mentioned cbr files. does the iPad support comics in that or cbz file format? how about PDF?_

 

There are two cbr/cbz readers for the iPad... Comic Zeal is the one I use. $8 For PDFs I use Goodreader which is a buck. There are a bunch of ways to get files into the iPad. It's pretty easy to manage. The proportions of the screen are a bit different than print, but touch makes it really comfortable to slide around on a page and pinch zoom. I loaded a 150 Meg 300 dpi PDF and it scrolled and zoomed quickly. Very little lag. The iPad is a great way to read comics.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hope you dont need any emergency service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 911 isnt available on VOIP. also, you'd only get VOIP when you have an internet connection ..._

 

My Voip (Vonage) has mandatory E911. Wouldn't it work the same way if you were using it on Skype?


----------



## oldskoolboarder

+1 for ComicZeal. I've used it on my iPhone for CBRs. 

 My buddy had Goodreader on his iPad. Never used it but looked like a great app for PDF files.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

or the marvel app has been getting great reviews for the iPad if you wanted an official means of getting comics, i ahvent tried it myself yet though.

 another must have app i think, is wikipanion, best wikipedia app ive found.


----------



## chadbang

Today was my first day playing with the iPad - at Best Buy. Right off the bat, I was surprised at how heavy it is. Not a very pleasant feel. Sort of like holding a thick sheet of glass. Scratch the idea of getting one for mother with arthritis. I sort of blew past the touch screen interface, since I've had an iPod touch and iPhone. Nothing new there. I wanted to really investigate typing on the thing, and I didn't like the touchscreen keyboard very much. Am I the only one who finds typing onto a hard sheet of glass extremely annoying? It sort of pains my fingers to be hitting that flat piece of glass, and that was exacerbated by having to type a little harder than usual to hit the correct keys - as part of being more accurate with my "attack." I found typing quite unpleasant. Honestly, it weight sort of put me off. I think being so small and chunky actually makes the ipad feel heavier than the Airbook. And I still like have a raised, clamshell screen.


----------



## jpelg

[size=xx-small]*Killer Apps*[/size]

 Apple II - Visicalc
 IBM PC - Lotus 123
 Apple Macintosh - Pagemaker
 Commodore Amiga - Video Toaster
 iPad - Comic book readers


----------



## jpelg

[size=xx-small]*On-screen keyboard*[/size]

 Touchscreen technology is interesting. However, as someone who worked in an adaptive-technology setting years ago, I'm rather surprised at the lack of advancement in voice recognition. To me, this seems to be a better way of inputting & controlling my computing experience. Especially when a physical keyboard is not present.

 I can only guess that with our Blackberry-centric, on-the-go world, talking, even to our computers, is passe'?


----------



## grawk

As someone who works with computers a LOT, I'd HATE the star trek talking interface. That said, there are some pretty good voice recognition packages out there. Dragon is free for ipad/iphone, for example.


----------



## bigshot

If anyone wants to try a PDF comic on their iPad, I just posted a great one.... Milt Gross Funnies no 2 from 1947...

ASIFA-Hollywood Animation Archive: Comics: Milt Gross Funnies Number 2


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Voip (Vonage) has mandatory E911. Wouldn't it work the same way if you were using it on Skype?_

 

that works because your vonage is tied to a physical address. that doesnt work so well on the go with something like skype on a mobile phone or ipad. they can usually track you via cell phone tower triangulation when calling 911 from a mobile phone. but using wifi to make the call that isnt available. for a bit more info: Skype and Emergency Services


----------



## Pepsi

I wonder if they'll release the "upgraded" version in the next 2-3 quarters. My roommate bought the 16gb version 3 days ago, and he's been pretty hooked on it. honestly it's just a blown up faster iTouch. I think my iPhone and Macbook Pro will suffice, regardless nice piece of technology indeed, i just don't really need it. Or am i just telling myself that...


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pepsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if they'll release the "upgraded" version in the next 2-3 quarters. My roommate bought the 16gb version 3 days ago, and he's been pretty hooked on it. honestly it's just a blown up faster iTouch. I think my iPhone and Macbook Pro will suffice, regardless nice piece of technology indeed, i just don't really need it. Or am i just telling myself that..._

 

Yep, main reason why I'm not buying one now. From the various teardowns that have been performed, there's a lot of extra volume in the iPad and quite a bit of room for Apple to shrink the internals even more. Shouldn't be much of a challenge for Apple to ditch most of the bezel and produce a physically smaller iPad while maintaining screen size and battery life.

 Plus they should be able to knock down the weight a lot by moving to a composite back as they did with the iPhone. Milled G10 would be preferred, but more likely molded Lexan due to cost. Milled aluminum looks nice, but it's not a very practical choice due to density. Smart industrial design, dumb engineering decision. The convex back needs to go too.

 Secondary reason is cost. The iPad doesn't have any competition right now, so Apple's basically able to charge what they want. I figure increased competition should force them to drop their margins down into the 30% range vs the 50% range they're in now.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I thought I was going to hate the bezel too, but it's actually really nice. It allows you to hold it without having a finger on the screen, I think it was an ergonomic decision to put it there not a design necessity. And I guess that while plastic would probable be better, the aluminum is too cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the convex back makes it feel thinner and more natural in your hand. But to each there own i guess


----------



## Pepsi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, main reason why I'm not buying one now. From the various teardowns that have been performed, there's a lot of extra volume in the iPad and quite a bit of room for Apple to shrink the internals even more. Shouldn't be much of a challenge for Apple to ditch most of the bezel and produce a physically smaller iPad while maintaining screen size and battery life.

 Plus they should be able to knock down the weight a lot by moving to a composite back as they did with the iPhone. Milled G10 would be preferred, but more likely molded Lexan due to cost. Milled aluminum looks nice, but it's not a very practical choice due to density. Smart industrial design, dumb engineering decision. The convex back needs to go too.

 Secondary reason is cost. The iPad doesn't have any competition right now, so Apple's basically able to charge what they want. I figure increased competition should force them to drop their margins down into the 30% range vs the 50% range they're in now._

 

Great points. I think giving it time in general is wise when it comes to buying technology. The Xbox 360 launch is a great example for this. 6 months is not a long time unless you're going through some terminal disease.


----------



## Pangaea

I apologize if this has been mentioned. I looked thru and could not find it in this thread. Does the iPad have the ability to stream your itunes library? Similiar to how Apple TV works. I know the iPhone can't do it (without apps like Simplify), but I was hoping the iPad could.


----------



## grawk

not so far


----------



## Pangaea

Thanks Grawk, hopefully I can still use Simplify- but I heard they were stopping support for it.


----------



## Mr Do

http://www.gadgetvenue.com/apple-itu...e-q3-03315306/
 Possibly soon.


----------



## Pangaea

That would be great too! Right now I would settle on just streaming my stuff to the Pad.

 edit- anyway just got back from BB with a 64GB. I hope I don't regret waiting for the 3G, but I figured I have my iPhone for internet everywhere. I really don't think this will leave my living room.


----------



## bigshot

I finally saw the apple case yesterday. Mine is being shipped now. It'll work, but I wish it wasn't so flimsy. It looks like it will only be really good for portrait mode tipped up slightly like a keyboard. I'd like a case with a pocket for the wireless keyboard that can stand up solidly for watching videos.

 P. S. The bezel is absolutely necessary. Without it, you'd be activating the touch screen as you hold it.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Don't know of a small case that can hold the keyboard and provide a stand but the incase Travel case has extra room for keyboard, power cord, etc. and comes with a little stand, with a cable holder built in, and is not too huge.


----------



## Pepsi

Something i forgot to mention is, when i was checking out the iPad i overheard people saying the Apple case is causing problems regarding difficulties when it comes to charging the iPad while it's attached. I would just like some confirmation if this is true?


----------



## grawk

Not for me


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pepsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something i forgot to mention is, when i was checking out the iPad i overheard people saying the Apple case is causing problems regarding difficulties when it comes to charging the iPad while it's attached. I would just like some confirmation if this is true?_

 

No problems for me.


----------



## immtbiker

It amazes me that electronics and their related peripherals that begin with "i" have totally transformed our lives.
 Anyone who puts down Apple or Mac, or puts it in the same league as Bose, is making a totally naive statement.
 Like it or not, Apple has changed the world as we know it (sort of like the space program). All of this from a man who drew no salary from his own company for years. Other companies could stand to learn some business sense from Apple.

 Hats off to the innovators of the electronics world who make our lives a better place.


----------



## bigshot

I remember back when a large population here on HeadFi was totally bashing the iPod, saying it was inferior, had lousy sound quality and was a product designed for "sheep". Now, they all appear to have gone out and bought their own iPods. Have they learned anything from their mistake? No. Now they make the same sort of foolish comments about the iPad.


----------



## Jarmel

Was messing around with it the past weekend(father bought three so I just used one for the whole weekend). It's very much a large Ipod Touch but it's still great at what it does. I just placed an order for the 32gb version.


----------



## Pepsi

I am still trying to make up my mind, i have a great macbook pro, i have the 2nd gen 32gb ipod touch, i even have an iphone 3g, is this even necessary in my case?


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pepsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am still trying to make up my mind, i have a great macbook pro, i have the 2nd gen 32gb ipod touch, i even have an iphone 3g, is this even necessary in my case?_

 

Depends. I have two netbooks, a MBP, a desktop replacement laptop, a desktop, a Kindle, and an Iphone. The main reasons I ordered one was manga reading and video playback, it does those two things better than my netbooks do.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pepsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am still trying to make up my mind, i have a great macbook pro, i have the 2nd gen 32gb ipod touch, i even have an iphone 3g, is this even necessary in my case?_

 

thats up for you to decide, id ask myself this question though. do you ever feel like the mbpro is too bulky for your situtation but the screen on your ipod/iphone is too small but you also wouldnt mind lugging around or having another computer with you? if you said yes, then maybe you should look in to it.


----------



## bigshot

The main consideration isn't size, it's battery life. A better question is, do you feel limited by having to plug in your laptop all the time? Do you have to stop using it because it runs out of juice?


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The main consideration isn't size, it's battery life. A better question is, do you feel limited by having to plug in your laptop all the time? Do you have to stop using it because it runs out of juice?_

 

thats the main consideration for you maybe. the iPad is not a laptop replacement, it's a device that is a middle ground between smartphone and a laptop. if it's all about battery life he can buy a second battery and carry that around easier than the ipad and it will be tons cheaper.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I remember back when a large population here on HeadFi was totally bashing the iPod, saying it was inferior, had lousy sound quality and was a product designed for "sheep". Now, they all appear to have gone out and bought their own iPods. Have they learned anything from their mistake? No. Now they make the same sort of foolish comments about the iPad._

 

They, being me? If it was me, then call me out on it.
 I own 6 different Apple products. My sheep and cow insinuations was related to people lining up and camping out to be the first ones to have one. Sort of like when the trilogy of Star Wars made it's first movie showing.
 I will probably get one when it has external connectivity. 
 If you are going to make a comment on someone's post, the you should quote them and not call them, "them".


----------



## tosehee

I own one since last Friday and I can immediately say a few things.

 1. battery life isn't as good as I thought it would be.
 2. there is a slight hum with iem when nothing is playing and at quite loud volume setting.
 3. there seem to be no lod for ipad.
 4. I tend to prefer a slightly bigger screen. maybe 1 or 2 inches bigger would be great.
 5. Video cam would have been a perfect hardware/software to allow the video conference/phone call. Maybe next round of ipad.


 Other than that, it's a great device to play around.


----------



## Pangaea

I certainly don't discount your experiences, however I must say my own have been much different. Been using it constantly since I got it Sunday and still have over half the Battery. In fact I burned it in over night with just music going and I don't think the battery ever went down. The sound is great. No hiss, perhaps slightly better than the iPhone. I have not used one but reports around here state all iPhone LODs work. Ken from AOL even started a thread to confirm.


----------



## tosehee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I certainly don't discount your experiences, however I must say my own have been much different. Been using it constantly since I got it Sunday and still have over half the Battery. In fact I burned it in over night with just music going and I don't think the battery ever went down. The sound is great. No hiss, perhaps slightly better than the iPhone. I have not used one but reports around here state all iPhone LODs work. Ken from AOL even started a thread to confirm._

 

That is odd. I have this on standby and it used 3% in 1 hour just being standby mode. Maybe I should replace it with another.

 I didn't know about LODA. Thanks for that info.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote:


 . I have not used one but reports around here state all iPhone LODs work 
 

Yep, I have one for my iPhone and I plugged it in and it works without a problem. However, I rarely use it for music since I mainly listen to my home systems when I am around the house. I have an Airport Express in my bedroom and I use logmein to control what is streaming from my computer in my home office. I stream it to the Express using Airfoil. I can also just use the "Remote" software (which I mainly use for the living room system).

 I have had the iPad since the release date and it is exactly what I thought it would be. It is fantastic for reading USA Today/News, photography books, travel books, magazines (although the Zinio app could be better), logging into my PC using Logmein, the internet, Netflix, etc... The form factor is the reason I wanted one and I love the ability to sit on the couch, then lay down, then go into the bedroom, etc.. without ever closing it out. It does give an unbelievable amount of glare in the sun, so I am going to need some sort of case with an anti-glare screen.

 The batterly life is great and another reason it is easy to take from room to room without ever worrying about plugging it in. I usually just dock it and use it as a clock when I go to bed....it has never been under 50 percent battery and I have used it A LOT. 

 My laptop is gathering dust.


----------



## tosehee

I must have a faulty one then..

 I am going to go to best buy and get an exchange.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if it's all about battery life he can buy a second battery and carry that around easier than the ipad and it will be tons cheaper._

 

It would take three or four batteries to get my MacBook to last as long as my iPad.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They, being me? If it was me, then call me out on it._

 

I was talking about a large group of people, not any particular one. Camping out was silly. But there were people who argued that the iPod was evil, it's interface was designed for imbeciles, and they would never be caught dead in public holding one. Those are the ones I was referring to. They all seem to have moved on now.


----------



## bigshot

I think there's a good reason that there is no forward facing camera on the iPad. If there was one built in, you'd have to carefully hold the iPad at the right angle to keep your face centered. A camera on a tiny gooseneck that plugged into the dock port would be much easier to point without having to hold the iPad at an uncomfortable angle. Wanna bet well see something like that along with an iPad version of iChat in the fall?


----------



## LintHart

Hey guys

 I'm wanting to have a friend in florida try and get me a 16 or more likely 32gb ipad and 
 ship it to me here in Australia but I'm confused about sales tax so I'm wondering how much it will really cost me?

 Cheers

 lint


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LintHart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys

 I'm wanting to have a friend in florida try and get me a 16 or more likely 32gb ipad and 
 ship it to me here in Australia but I'm confused about sales tax so I'm wondering how much it will really cost me?

 Cheers

 lint_

 

Depends on where he buys it. Go to apple.com/store, go through the purchase process with his address and see what it says.


----------



## LintHart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depends on where he buys it. Go to apple.com/store, go through the purchase process with his address and see what it says._

 

Ah that was a brilliant suggestion thanks mate


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Dont know if anyone else has seen this, but it suggests that the iPad might be getting USB audio support with the camera adaptor kit!

Apple looking to hire camera expert, iPad Camera Kit to support USB audio? -- Engadget


----------



## zotjen

For those of you that have one, how are you finding the iPad for portable use? The other day I saw someone on the train with one and he looked somewhat uncomfortable holding it.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I think with the right case it is very easy to carry. I typically read on the subway with mine and can hold the iPad and change pages with one hand. Without a case it could be pretty difficult.


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zotjen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those of you that have one, how are you finding the iPad for portable use? The other day I saw someone on the train with one and he looked somewhat uncomfortable holding it._

 

Some cases like the Marware Eco-Vue have a hand loop to make holding it easier.


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pepsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am still trying to make up my mind, i have a great macbook pro, i have the 2nd gen 32gb ipod touch, i even have an iphone 3g, is this even necessary in my case?_

 

I have only used my MacBook Air once since I got my iPad (to pitch a VC). I also do about half my web browsing on the iPad nowadays.

 Then again, I use desktops for real work (an octo-core Mac Pro with a 30" at home, a 27" iMac i7 at work), although I have used a 15" MacBook Pro as a main computer for 3 months without feeling too cramped, while on an extended trip overseas.

 People whose main computer is a laptop and not a desktop will probably find the iPad too limiting to be a replacement. That does not mean they shouldn't get an iPad, it is a great device for bedside reading, among other places where a laptop is too unwieldy (you know what I mean).


----------



## Zeke2040

Well I finally broke down and preordered a 64gb 3G model. I don't plan for it to replace my laptop anytime soon and I don't want it for that purpose. For me it will be a very cool portable entertainment device. Mostly I believe I will use it for internet browsing, light gaming, movie watching, magazine subscriptions, e-books, and of course music. 

 And just for kicks I think it might be cool to bring to the office because I work in a web-based database that can be accessed from any computer with an internet connection. So pulling something up on the iPad and bringing it to a coworker's desk and showing them exactly what I am talking about might be pretty cool.


----------



## rasmushorn

Played with an iPad today at work. I have to say that it is a fantastic reader, browser, mailer and a lot more. But after playing with it I found out that I can live without it and it is not going to be the very first thing on the list to buy next.


----------



## lifedash

Can the iPad play 24/96?


----------



## grawk

no


----------



## lifedash

Thanks for the quick reply. Still going to get the 3G version but that would have been a nice bonus.


----------



## immtbiker

Does alac do 24/96?


----------



## Pepsi

Well the macbook pro's audio line out supports it, shouldn't that mean the sources it carries should be able to also. If not then that feature is rendered useless.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does alac do 24/96?_

 

im almost certain that it does, its just iTunes wont encode it, you have to use XLD. But iTunes will play the files once made i think. Dont quote me on that though, i havent actually tried it yet, ive been meaning to go download the chesky head-fi thingy...


----------



## Pepsi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ive been meaning to go download the chesky head-fi thingy..._

 

head-fi thingy? elaborate..


----------



## h.rav

^ Head-Fi and HDtracks (David Chesky) Collaborate to Assemble A Headphone System Test Album! - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## grawk

alac definitely supports 24/96, and ipads and ipods don't. 

 The uselessness of said setup depends on the end user, I'd think, since I find the 24/96 files quite useful, even tho I can't put them directly on my portable setup.


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does alac do 24/96?_

 

ALAC does 24 /192 btw.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does alac do 24/96?_

 

Yes, it does. It does not stop there either, as it does 24-bit /192kHz as well.
 The iPods and hence I assume also the iPod do support a bit depth of 24-bit, but not a sampling rate above 48kHz.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im almost certain that it does, its just iTunes wont encode it, you have to use XLD. But iTunes will play the files once made i think. Dont quote me on that though_

 

I quote you, in a friendly way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 Just to say that iTunes is fully capable of encoding 24-bit/96kHz and even 24-bit/192kHz files to ALAC.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, it does. It does not stop there either, as it does 24-bit /192kHz as well.
 The iPods and hence I assume also the iPod do support a bit depth of 24-bit, but not a sampling rate above 48kHz.


 I quote you, in a friendly way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Just to say that iTunes is fully capable of encoding 24-bit/96kHz and even 24-bit/192kHz files to ALAC._

 

Thats the what forums here for man...guess ya really do learn something everyday


----------



## Valens7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dont know if anyone else has seen this, but it suggests that the iPad might be getting USB audio support with the camera adaptor kit!

Apple looking to hire camera expert, iPad Camera Kit to support USB audio? -- Engadget_

 

If this works well, the chances of me buying one will go up a great deal. As it stands right now, I have no interest.


----------



## rhythmdevils

this would mean you could hook the ipad up to a usb dac like the pico? That would be cool, the iphone/ipods should do that too!


----------



## grawk

I'd guess that the iphone/ipt will be able to do the same, at least once os4 is out


----------



## Mr Do

Here's my way around this by using my ipad to control a mac mini connected to a Havana dac.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr Do* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my way around this by using my ipad to control a mac mini connected to a Havana dac.




_

 

I use it to control my Airport Express using the Remote software. Also, with logmein, I can control my PC and Airfoil to get audio to my AE from any program. I use Rhapsody quite a bit and the Logmein interface makes it possible.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pepsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well the macbook pro's audio line out supports it, shouldn't that mean the sources it carries should be able to also. If not then that feature is rendered useless._

 

Hey Pepsi. This one is for you!


----------



## Rainbow Randy

This has been bugging me because it should be simple and obvious, yet I am still dumbfoiled. Sometimes when I select an album's song in the iPod app, the album art enlarges to fill the entire screen. Other times, I select an album's song within the square song list (with all the other albums in view behind--this is with "albums" viewing option selected at the bottom of the screen), and the song list stays within the square without the list or the album art filling the entire screen. I generally prefer the latter, but please tell me what makes the difference. Don't make me e-mail Steve Jobs.


----------



## uofmtiger

Not sure if anyone uses Rhapsody, but they had a new release about a week ago that allows the user to save playlists for offline play. I think this will be beneficial for the wifi version of the iPad since you can now listen to Rhapsody files when you are out of wifi range. I have read somewhere that they are going to try to add individual album downloads (which you can obviously do now within playlists) later in the summer. 

 For those that own they iPad, what are your favorite iPad apps so far?


----------



## bigshot

Favorite apps... Comic Reader Mobi (plus Digital Comic Museum), Art.Authority, FreeBooks, and eBay & Pandora (the iPad app is better than the web interface on both of these.)


----------



## J W

Anyone get one with 3g? How are the speeds? I'm also curious whether netflix works over 3g.


----------



## h.rav

Just picked up an iPad 3G, the speed is fine, definately faster than the iPhone 3GS. My local Apple store replaced half of their Wifi only iPads with the 3G model. You should check it out.


----------



## gopack87

I'm going to pick up a 64Gb Wifi on Monday morning. I'm also receiving an TTVJ Slim Dac/Amp later in the week so I'll try to post impressions of the combo


----------



## nycdoi

tried to pick up a wifi 64gb and zero out of the 4 apple stores in Manhattan had it. great job by apple to force people to get the 3g one.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Just grabbed a 3G 32GB model at the Century City Apple Store tonight. I'd been holding off for a 3G model. I intended to buy the 16GB, but they were sold out. No matter, I'll have no trouble filling up most of the 32GB.

 I'm still in "new toy" mode, but I love it! I know the "criticism" is that the iPad is just a big iPhone, but that's why I like it. I've been a heavy iPhone user for nearly three years and the iPad addresses all the things I wish the iPhone did. I foresee a lot of iPad use, probably at the expense of the laptop. It's the best browsing experience I've had and I love the form factor. The handful of iPad-specific apps I've grabbed so far are excellent, too. The extra real estate on the screen is terrific and the thing is snappy. Resizing and scrolling are instantaneous.

 I only hope the next gen iPhone feels this fast. Yep, I'll buy one of those, too. I didn't buy the 3GS because AT&T wanted me to pay $400 for one. But my contract is up and I'll grab a subsidized next gen this summer. And I'll switch to T-Mobile if that's an option. AT&T can lick my sweaty nether regions.


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this would mean you could hook the ipad up to a usb dac like the pico? That would be cool, the iphone/ipods should do that too!_

 

Yep, there's another thread that says you can do it if you have the camera connector (it's a usb port). Seems like iPhone/iTouch can't though, probably software thing.


----------



## Luckyleo

Question:

 Not sure what the rules are in the for sale forum, but are we allowed to sell a used iPad?


----------



## mrarroyo

^ I do not see why you should not be able to, perhaps in the source for sale forum.


----------



## Rob N

Sound quality via headphone out is better than on the iPhone or iPod touch IMO


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Question:

 Not sure what the rules are in the for sale forum, but are we allowed to sell a used iPad?_

 

Sure you can. You've been here awhile and have plenty of posts. Too bad it didn't work out for you.

 In just under a day, my _parents_ have appropriated my iPad. Look like I'll have to buy another one or two to get mine back....


----------



## shuttleboi

So I've been using my iPad 3G since Friday. Steve Jobs wasn't kidding: it *is* magical, and it *is* revolutionary. LOL.

 Things I've done with it:

read the NY Times, AP news, and Reuters news while in bed
played a racing game and a robot role-playing game
downloaded a year's worth of research journal PDFs (Communications of the ACM) and read through two of them - I hadn't read through a single one since 2005
downloaded a dozen research papers and read one
woke up this morning and while in bed, checked one of my 401k accounts and updated my personal budget spreadsheet
downloaded and read a Marvel comic book
watched a few minutes of "V" through the ABC app
used the Wikipedia app to find out about some World War II facts
checked email
read MIT Technology Review website
read The Economist website


 Generally, I've been more productive reading the last 48 hours than I have in a long time.


----------



## analogbox

I went to the Apple store yesterday for the 3G ipad but they all sold out which I kinda expected. So I came home and was ready to order it online until I stumbled upon numerous web posts about wifi problems and how you get much weaker signals than even iphones and at times keeps on dropping signals. Is anybody experiencing this or is it just a few isolated cases?


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure you can. You've been here awhile and have plenty of posts. Too bad it didn't work out for you.

 In just under a day, my parents have appropriated my iPad. Look like I'll have to buy another one or two to get mine back...._

 


 I love my iPad. I'm selling the wi-fi only version
 and am on the waiting list for the 3G!


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote:


 So I've been using my iPad 3G since Friday. Steve Jobs wasn't kidding: it is magical, and it is revolutionary. LOL......
 Generally, I've been more productive reading the last 48 hours than I have in a long time.

 

Yep! That is pretty much my thoughts, as well. It is just very convenient and easy to use. There was a story out today that they have already sold more than a million iPads and it is selling faster than the first iPhone.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Question: Not sure what the rules are in the for sale forum, but are we allowed to sell a used iPad?_

 

Absolutely. You can post it in the "Source Components" forum, or in the "Cables, Speakers, Tweaks, Accessories For Sale / Trade" forum.
 May I ask why you are selling it?

 BTW- Just like the iPhone, I think it might be best to wait for the second generation (I'm sure they have been working on version 2,
 long before they released the 1st Generation). It should have more features and have all of the things that the 1st generation is missing.

 Hopefully.


----------



## warp08

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went to the Apple store yesterday for the 3G ipad but they all sold out which I kinda expected. So I came home and was ready to order it online until I stumbled upon numerous web posts about wifi problems and how you get much weaker signals than even iphones and at times keeps on dropping signals. Is anybody experiencing this or is it just a few isolated cases?_

 

No problems with Wi-Fi reception or 3G for that matter, with my 64GB 3G-enabled version. If you look at the teardown photos from iFixit, the whole frame is essentially an antenna (one of 5 different ones).

 I do use an Apple Time Capsule as my WAP in 802.11n mode.


----------



## uofmtiger

On wifi, I did have problems with it asking for my network password nearly everytime I used it. I had an older Linksys router and I decided to update to an Apple Extreme about a week ago. I have not had any issues since. 

 My guess is that it does not play well with some routers. Apple released some information about how to set up your router so that it will work better, but I never gave that process a try. 

 No experience with the 3G version of the iPad.


----------



## analogbox

Thanks guys.

 I just checked the Apple's support forum for ipad and it seems a lot of people have fixed the problems by tweaking a few setting in the router. Basically, they're saying (according to Apple's suggestion), change the wifi setting from WEP to WPA2, operate on G mode only and change the default channel to either 6 or 11. My home wifi is running under WPA2 in G speed anyway so the only thing I may have to change is the wireless channel. 

 I should just get an ipad now and see if it does work without an issue and return it if not. Does anyone use it with Verizon Fios router?


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went to the Apple store yesterday for the 3G ipad but they all sold out which I kinda expected. So I came home and was ready to order it online until I stumbled upon numerous web posts about wifi problems and how you get much weaker signals than even iphones and at times keeps on dropping signals. Is anybody experiencing this or is it just a few isolated cases?_

 

I use mine with an Airport Extreme with simultaneous dual-band, but different SSIDs in the 2.4GHz and 5GHz band (Apple suggests having the same SSID for both may be causing some of the reported problems). I haven't had any problems with it, or at my work (802.11g in 2.4GHz on an Airport Express), and the signal reception is quite stronger than on my 3GS.

 I didn't bother with the 3G since I live in San Francisco, where the incompetent buffoons of AT&T are unable to handle a measly phone call without dropping, let alone data or anything else invented after the 19th century.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Okay, everyone has these in their hands now. Lets see some screen grabs so we can share our lists of must have Apps.


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use mine with an Airport Extreme with simultaneous dual-band, but different SSIDs in the 2.4GHz and 5GHz band (Apple suggests having the same SSID for both may be causing some of the reported problems). I haven't had any problems with it, or at my work (802.11g in 2.4GHz on an Airport Express), and the signal reception is quite stronger than on my 3GS.

 I didn't bother with the 3G since I live in San Francisco, where the incompetent buffoons of AT&T are unable to handle a measly phone call without dropping, let alone data or anything else invented after the 19th century._

 

Well, after much consideration, I finally went out and bought one. To my relief, the wifi is working fine in my house and I didn't have to do any tweaking on router. However, I've heard some stories that some people didn't have their problem until a few days of use and I've only been using it for two days so you never know.

 Even though we get good 3G coverages here in the suburbs of Massachusetts, I decided to get the wifi version as well because I don't think I'm really going to use 3G functionality all the time and when I do I can just use my iphone instead. Also I can use my iphone to tether anytime I want so I'm pretty much covered. Having 3G is good but I just didn't need it.


----------



## devwild

Quote:


majid said:


> I use mine with an Airport Extreme with simultaneous dual-band, but different SSIDs in the 2.4GHz and 5GHz band (Apple suggests having the same SSID for both may be causing some of the reported problems). I haven't had any problems with it, or at my work (802.11g in 2.4GHz on an Airport Express), and the signal reception is quite stronger than on my 3GS.
> 
> I didn't bother with the 3G since I live in San Francisco, where the incompetent buffoons of AT&T are unable to handle a measly phone call without dropping, let alone data or anything else invented after the 19th century.


 

 Likewise, I have an Airport Extreme and was having trouble with network performance when the iPad was on. Basically, I would turn the iPad on and everything else on the wireless network would start losing packets.
   
  After fiddling around with it for a while, I changed the name of the 5ghz band, and moved my laptop (which has 802.11n) to that. I left the iPad on the g network since it gains no benefit from n speeds, and gets better reception at 2.4ghz. Now it's working fine.
   
  That doesn't change the fact though that the iPad is doing non-standard things (both in band handling as well as the well known DHCP issues) and wreaking havoc on business networks when people bring them in and don't realize that it might cause problem for certain setups. Apple really needs to get a patch out or they'll be face IT pitchforks soon.


----------



## devwild

Quote: 





> Lets see some screen grabs so we can share our lists of must have Apps.


 
   
   
  Sure why not...
   

   
  GoodReader I already owned for the iPod touch, so that was a no brainer as it was a free upgrade on the iPad, where it is even more useful, even just for moving files around.
   
  For work if applicable, the Citrix Receiver client is pretty sweet and will most certainly improve rapidly as a lot of places are looking at the ipad as a potential mobile thin client (and from my own use, it works surprisingly well).
   
  For administration, again, I already owned iSSH for the touch and thus was free for the iPad. On the ipad it needs a bit of work but the developer is listening and working on it. Plus the fact that it has VNC and X11 Clients built-in makes it very promising on the ipad, and way more useful than just SSH. Especially right now without multitasking, it's nice to have one app with those functions.
   
  If you have a desktop powerful enough for transcoding HD movies, AirVideo is REALLY cool. Being able to just browse a computer and pick a video to play, and have it processed on the fly to an optimal format (with subtitle support too) and little effort is really nice. It makes up for a feature you could argue you could do on your netbook or umpc, and makes it a notch nicer.
   

   
  Netflix, ABC player and Pandora are all must-haves if you like anything from their services. All solid apps, though Netflix needs a little work (the main interface is just the website, and slow at times).
   
  I like the NPR app, I set my ipad up last week under my monitor while I was working and hooked it to my speakers to listen to my local station stream for a while between normal music. I would hear a snippet of a story and just look down and find and read it on the ipad, then switch back to work. Certainly something I could do on my computer, but I liked that using the ipad on the side did less to break up my workflow on the actual computer. And I could keep going while I was rebooting for patches.  Also, the app's interface is actually nicer than a web page. As an aside, I also like that NPR actually has legitimately larger versions of their photos when you tap them in a story.
   

   
  I've been impressed by all these games, and didn't own them on the touch, so I didn't feel like I was being double-charged. I did like though that Implode XL and Strategery came with the touch versions, because I have already been playing those on the bus since getting them. Aside from those two I've been playing Space Station HD and iBlast Moki the most. Both very solid games and reasonably priced.


----------



## devwild

Let's not forget must-have accessories as well:
   
  Apple's iPad case is really the best I've seen. The way the lid works for propping the pad works very well on a desk, and surprisingly helpful when holding in your lap. The cover also protects the front pretty well in my bag, and the material makes it easier to handle and keeps it from sliding on a desk.
   
  A bluetooth keyboard. For long typing sessions in Pages or on websites, a proper keyboard is a must. The on-screen keyboard works pretty well and you can actually type surprisingly fast, but it's hard on the joints in your hands after a while. I already had and old Dell variant of the iGo slim foldup PDA keyboard, which is great if you can actually find one left somewhere. Note that not all of the keys, sometimes even arrows, work right in third party apps, particularly anything for remote sessions (Citrix, RDP, SSH). Developers are still figuring out the limitations of the new API.
   
  A USB extension. Cause that stupid cable that comes with it is way to short, and with the iPad, you're way more likely to want to charge from the wall. Get a cheap one at Fry's or online.
  The camera/USB kit. This is Head-fi, and it works with USB DACs, woot! - 'nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't have one yet myself, but I will, and I expect to see an ipad or two at the next meet (carefully guarded too, I'm sure).


----------



## trickywombat

I find the USB SD reader from the Camera Connection Kit useful for storing movie files on an SD card.  I'm carrying a bunch of converted movies on a 16 GB SD card to watch on a long flight.  I don't want to fill my iPad which has only 16 GB.
   
  I keep movie files in the DCIM directory/subdirectory.  When I plug in the SD reader to the iPad, thumbnails of all the movies appear in the Photo app.  I select the movie file(s) I want to import and delete it on the SD card after the import (so I know what I've already watched)
   
  The imported movie file(s) now appear in the "Imported" event/album of the iPad Photo app, and I can watch it there (you won't find it in the iPod app, nor can you resume from where you left off - just scroll through the movie).  I then delete the movie(s) after watching on the iPad.
   
  This helps me get around the limitation of a 16 GB iPad, but it works only for movies/photos and not music/books.


----------



## trickywombat

Quote: 





devwild said:


> Let's not forget must-have accessories as well:
> 
> 
> A USB extension. Cause that stupid cable that comes with it is way to short, and with the iPad...


 

  
  What is also useful is a USB Dock Extension Cable - gives you more flexibility in attaching accessories to the iPad dock connector.  I just ordered one for $6 from Meritline

http://www.meritline.com/usb-dock-extension-cable-for-apple-iphone-ipod-touch---p-41215.aspx


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Anyone figure out a new way to do chat on Facebook? I used to use facebook lite, but that doesn't work anymore...


----------



## DarkSpoon

facebook app or any of the IM apps that support fb chat? those work on my iphone. not sure how they translate over to the ipad.


----------



## jpelg

C'mon, admit it.


----------



## Mercuttio

So I ordered a 64 GB 3G model, and it's coming later this week. I'm also expecting delivery of this case tomorrow:
   

   

   

   
  Each one is hand made from WWII materials... mine was once green army duffel bags.


----------



## grawk

details on that bag?  That's awesome.


----------



## punkaroo

Awesome bag! Yes, details please!


----------



## jvlgato

Wow, that IS sweet! Is this it?
   
  http://templebags.com/blog/?page_id=630&category=4&product_id=40
   
  http://www.handsomeclothing.com/2010/04/05/temple-bags-ipad-cases/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+HandsomeClothingCo+%28Handsome+Clothing+Co.%29


----------



## jvlgato

Quote: 





ypoknons said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 



 Sorry so late to the party ... yes, I am actively using my iPad w/ my Pico DAC/Amp w/ the USB camera connector. Works great, sounds great!


----------



## Mercuttio

Yep! That's the one, it's from Templebags.
   
  http://templebags.com/
   
  Mine actually just arrived today! It's extremely nice, all of the materials are high quality and it looks like it could survive a war. Given the materials (all WWII reclaimed stuff) it already has, I guess. The leather in some spots isn't ENTIRELY tanned all the way through, but it's very close... I don't think I can expect fully tanned leather on anything under $400. 
   
  My iPad doesn't come till tomorrow or Monday, but I'll post my own pics of what it looks like. Mine is identical in color / texture / make to the one in those photos though, and came wrapped in brown paper with "TEMPLEBAGS" stamped on it and a piece of twice wrapping around it. Completely top notch. 
   
  Evidently, mine is the 287th made... they are individually serial numbered.


----------



## uofmtiger

One of the non-Apple accessories that I bought was a Motorokr EQ5 portable speaker.  It is for when I want to watch Netflix or some other video source while I am working out on my Treadmill/bike trainer or lounging in the backyard.  The speaker on the iPad is fine for most situations, but I wanted something a bit louder without the cables.


----------



## Mercuttio

My delivery date has finally been solidified... it will arrive with me on Wednesday. Seems like the wait times for these things are getting longer and longer. It was 5-7 days wait till shipment when I ordered, and now it's 10 days wait. 
   
  It seems like the entire "Why bother? Get a netbook" argument was completely in vain; this thing is going to absolutely take over. Everyone else is gonna play catchup for years.


----------



## bigshot

Just ordered the motorola eq7 speakers. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mr Do

Im thinking of getting one of these :
   
  http://www.happyowlstudio.com/index.html





   
  What do you guys think?


----------



## Mr Do




----------



## bigshot

If the purse part was made to fit the wireless keyboard, it would be perfect


----------



## krmathis

A real shame Apple still have not made the iPad available over here in Norway - I really want to check one out in person.
  They make enough money I guess, so no need to sell more units.


----------



## Mercuttio

Oh, I was looking at those too. In the end it was between the Templebags case I got, and one from that company. They are well reviewed and seem really nice...
   
   
  Quote: 





mr do said:


> Im thinking of getting one of these :
> 
> http://www.happyowlstudio.com/index.html
> 
> ...


----------



## galupo

Got this one and love it.
   
http://www.stmbags.com/catalog/ipad-bags/micro-extra-small-iPad-shoulder-bag/


----------



## Mr Do

I pre-ordered the wallet in black from happy owl studio.


----------



## Mercuttio

It's here! And wow, I LOVE the music player. It is, dare I say it, a magical mix of iTunes on a Mac and iTunes on the iPhone. Works so well! 
   
  Haven't done much else with it yet other than see if the movies I ripped in Handbrake worked (I've been backing up all of our DVDs for a while) and they work fantastically.


----------



## AndrewG

do you think it is possible to jog with ipad? even though it is big. to put it in an over the shoulder bag? or backpack type holder?


----------



## Mercuttio

I guess in a backpack or a shoulder bag, but if you fell on it you'd REALLY damage it. It's a huge slab of glass... there's no reason to jog with it. 
  
  Quote: 





andrewg said:


> do you think it is possible to jog with ipad? even though it is big. to put it in an over the shoulder bag? or backpack type holder?


----------



## Mr Do

Has anyone seen the cicrcular glass ipad display stands at the apple store? There perfect! I'm thinking of making one out of a PVC pipe.


----------



## Mr Do

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/4487533412_fa61ce4033.jpg


----------



## devwild

Quote:


andrewg said:


> do you think it is possible to jog with ipad? even though it is big. to put it in an over the shoulder bag? or backpack type holder?


 

 Just fyi, I use an over the shoulder bag all the time, and I use it for walking and some hiking, but I wouldn't recommend it for jogging. Having those bags over one shoulder when you can't easily swap sides during a run can pull your shoulder a bit or pinch a nerve since they don't sit evenly. I've had it happen and sometimes you don't notice till the next day.
   
  One of the reasons I got the ipad though is because I do use the bag daily, and it does fit.


----------



## Pangaea

Just wanted to add that I picked up a black Fiio E1 and it is a great accessory for the iPad.  I was very impressed with the SQ.  Doesn't change the overall sound of the iPad too much (which is a good thing) but gives it some nice bass and the soundstage is really improved.  Plus the remote is great.  Turns any set of headphones, even full size into an inline iPad remote.  I also like that it takes the strain off the headphone out if you are using full size phones.
   
  I have been matching it up with a set of MDR-V6s which sound great, for when you want to sit outside and block out any exterior noise.


----------



## ozz

I held out long enough after using my neighbors and friends and decided to get one problem was Houston was
  sold out of 32g wi-fi model so placed my order online impatiently waiting. They are not for everyone but it will fit
  mine and the wife's needs and everything else it will not do the MBP will handle that.


----------



## devwild

*Moderator Edit to remove links to deleted posts*
   
  I'm using mine for meetings and to access mail, clinical software, databases, etc. securely using the citrix client and jump desktop, without carrying a laptop. It's so much nicer to carry around than a laptop and lasts a lot longer too. Even without a lot of robust productivity apps out there, it's shaping up to become the best mobile thin client to date (after the fall OS update).
   
  I'll admit, I bought it at first because I'm a geek, I get gadget lust (like most head-fiers), and I have a distinct personal interest in new user interfaces, which means I really wanted to be able to watch the first viable large touch device on the market evolve. But what I found was that it was surprisingly practical and useful for work, and now that higher-ups have seen it in action I have some on order through work as well.


----------



## devwild

By the way, of note for anyone debating the ipad vs a netbook for remote access - though the biggest downside of the ipad may be the mouse input, I think the slightly larger screen and the ability to pinch-zoom or pan on anything very quickly more than makes up for it. It makes remoting to higher-than-local-resolution screens far more practical than on a netbook. Plus, the mouse support is improving with every revision of the various remote software apps. Using the screen touch-pad style is pretty dang seamless, and I hope more apps add this method as an option.


----------



## Mercuttio

I essentially manage a render farm at my company, and use logmein extensively on the iPad. It's head and shoulders above the desktop iterations, and I actually prefer my iPad for any sort of remote management. Pinching and zooming is king on apple devices; using it to get around a bigger monitor is indeed infinitely easier than on a net book or laptop. I can have a huge screen resolution to keep tons of stuff open for my checking and parusal later, then just pinch and zoom to what I need. It's a revolution.

 Hell, I even manage systems remotely on the 3G since it works so well. 

 Sincerely I can tell you that this device can be one of productivity. I'm nearly as fast at typing on it as I am on a conventional keyboard, so I can take notes faster than anyone by hand in any meeting. In addition, many production companies are switching to h264 so I can check out nearly any media sent to me on the go.


----------



## Mr Do

Has anyone seen this folio style case yet?
  http://buymedge-px.rtrk.com/products/ipad-method.psp

   
  Seems to hold everything and the kitchen sink. Perfect for those using a portable amp and dac with there iPads.  Maybe a little too large for some


----------



## jvlgato

I totally agree w/ Mercuttio. I use it primarily for productivity (although my wife laughs at that statement, because at home, all she sees is me listening to music and surfing the web). I use it all day as a calendar and contact manager, which is synced to my office computer, healthcare apps, remote control of my laptop at the office using logmein, corkulous to manage to do lists and projects. I often ride my bike to work, I used to carry my laptop in my backpack, but it was a back breaker, so I had to get an extra pannier bag just for the laptop; I now put this in my backpack, and am hardly even aware the iPad is in my backpack!
   
  But no, I wouldn't go jogging with it ... it's more something you throw in your briefcase or backpack to carry around during the day, like you would your papers and books (or, more and more, in PLACE of your papers and books!).


----------



## Mercuttio

I actually use the 3G so much that I'm gonna keep my unlimited subscription to it. For streaming media and checking out showreels / work remotely, nothing beats this device. It's seriously an advertising person's best friend, especially when you can plunk it down between people and use it simultaneously with them.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

LOD question for iPad users that also have iPhones.

 I just ordered an iPhone 4 and I'm wondering which of my various iPhone 3G cables will still work.  I figure that most cables that work w/ iPad 'may' work w/ the iPhone 4.
   
  The reason I ask on this thread is because if a 3G cable/dock works on the iPad, I'm hoping it does the same for the iPhone 4.  Haven't read anything about changes to the dock connector.


----------



## ozz

If you look at the picture chart for compatibility it shows it fitting both.http://store.apple.com/us/product/MA591G/A?fnode=MTY1NDAzOQ&mco=MTA4NDc4NTY


----------



## shigzeo

I plan on using mine for a photograph off loader. I carry my camera and the iPad in a hiking Deuter bag or my Kata sling and tool around town. When I need to juice up and get to writing, I do that at a coffee shop but my role now is more of a tapper than anything else and I can do that wherever I want. I've purchased an extension for the 30-pin as I'm not about to hang anything large like a CF reader off my 30-pin USB camera port.


----------



## devwild

Quote: 





oldskoolboarder said:


> LOD question for iPad users that also have iPhones.
> 
> I just ordered an iPhone 4 and I'm wondering which of my various iPhone 3G cables will still work.  I figure that most cables that work w/ iPad 'may' work w/ the iPhone 4.
> 
> The reason I ask on this thread is because if a 3G cable/dock works on the iPad, I'm hoping it does the same for the iPhone 4.  Haven't read anything about changes to the dock connector.


 

 It's way to early for this question in regards to line-out specifically, as no one has one to test and see. It is always possible they changed the detection circuit again for enabling line-out, though there wouldn't really be a good reason to do so this time around. (not that that would stop apple, especially if it pushes people to licensed accessories again)


----------



## PhoneLover94

The IPad looks like a larger IPod Touch. Still diggin my touch and im not gonna upgrade any time soon =)


----------



## ozz

i would not say its a giant touch you may want to use it a while first thing you should notice is the speed and no wrong way to hold it.


----------



## grokit

Mine is finally on the way, can't wait!
   
  BTW, how is the 3G wireless/GPS on the touch?
   
  Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## DarkSpoon

phonelover94 said:


> The IPad looks like a larger IPod Touch. Still diggin my touch and im not gonna upgrade any time soon =)







 Yeah it pretty much is. We got some in at work for testing and I can say they are pretty much a very expensive toy. It's pretty for sure but I'm having trouble seeing how this thing fits in to my daily life.


----------



## Shizelbs

Quote: 





mr do said:


> Has anyone seen this folio style case yet?
> http://buymedge-px.rtrk.com/products/ipad-method.psp
> 
> 
> Seems to hold everything and the kitchen sink. Perfect for those using a portable amp and dac with there iPads.  Maybe a little too large for some


 

 That looks really nice, but JHC that is large.  I guess my incase that I did buy ain't exactly small though...


----------



## PhoneLover94

Quote: 





grokit said:


> BTW, how is the 3G wireless/GPS on the touch?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist


 

 1) That is what Iphones are for
  2) You have to pay for the 3G wireless


----------



## uofmtiger

I realize it is similar to a Touch, but I am surprised that people don't realize that a larger screen makes it better for everything but putting it in a pocket. Video, photos, web, magazines, books, etc...all better than the touch.



 Also, try getting a digital signal from a touch without spending a lot more money than the cost of a camera kit.


----------



## PhoneLover94

The larger screen also has many bad things to it. More chances of a led going out, more battery required, more likely to break (especially if dropped), more cost to fix. It does have many pluses to it, but everything has to have bad sides and many people overlook the bads.


----------



## bigshot

The battery life is ten hours on a charge. I can't watch a movie on my iPhone. Too tiny. But I can take my iPad to bed with me to watch a movie easier than reading a book. I use my iPad hours a day. I'm never without it.


----------



## uofmtiger

The Touch is so dissimilar because of the size limitation that we can't really compare them. The Touch also breaks very easily if dropped, so I can't comment on which is easier to break. The iPad is more expensive because it is better for video, audio, photos, web, email, calendars, art, news, comics, books, magazines, etc... The bad is that it costs more and therefore costs more to replace or fix and it won't fit in a pocket.
 The only thing you mentioned that I would encounter on a daily basis is battery life and I just dock it when I go to bed, since I use it as an alarm clock. I have never had to dock it at any other time. I guess it is rare for me to be on it for over ten hours in a given day....although my gf says I am on it all the time. 

 In reality, because of the much larger screen it really isn't in the same class as a Touch. It is like comparing a 22 inch LCD with a 60 inch LCD. They can accomplish the same things, but the experience is much different.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> The Touch is so dissimilar because of the size limitation that we can't really compare them. The Touch also breaks very easily if dropped, so I can't comment on which is easier to break. The iPad is more expensive because it is better for video, audio, photos, web, email, calendars, art, news, comics, books, magazines, etc... The bad is that it costs more and therefore costs more to replace or fix and it won't fit in a pocket.
> The only thing you mentioned that I would encounter on a daily basis is battery life and I just dock it when I go to bed, since I use it as an alarm clock. I have never had to dock it at any other time. I guess it is rare for me to be on it for over ten hours in a given day....although my gf says I am on it all the time.
> 
> In reality, because of the much larger screen it really isn't in the same class as a Touch. It is like comparing a 22 inch LCD with a 60 inch LCD. They can accomplish the same things, but the experience is much different.


 
   
  LOL so now the iPad is the reasonably sized one? And the Touch's size is a "limitation"? Mac fanboyism at its finest. 
   
  And you're right, the LCD size comparison is spot on- who wants to see anyone flaunt their mere 22" LCD? If you wanna stay up-to-date, hip, and trendy, you gotta go with the 60"!


----------



## boomana

Well, I got mine yesterday.  I knew I'd love it because I'd spent enough time with friends' ipads, but I'm thrilled.  Waiting for my camera kit to arrive (not til end of july) then to connect it with a pico dac, and see how well it does with music.  Right now, I'm just downloading too many apps, and seeing all it can do.


----------



## Pangaea

Boomana, that alone will keep you busy for days.  Downloading and then organizing all of them is a time suck, esp. if you are a little OCD (which most of us are).  Albiet a fun time suck.  The OS update will help in organizing all the apps, however I think us iPad owners need to wait until the Fall.  Does anyone know, is that still the timeline for iOS on iPad, or are we getting lucky tomorrow?


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> LOL so now the iPad is the reasonably sized one? And the Touch's size is a "limitation"? Mac fanboyism at its finest.


 
   
  I don't own a Mac and never have. I have PCs. Yes, a 3.5 inch screen is a limitation for books, video, photos, magazines, etc.. There is a reason publishers don't put out very many books or mags with a 3.5 inch page size. Apple makes the Touch and the iPad so I am not favoring one company over another.
   
  Quote: 





> And you're right, the LCD size comparison is spot on- who wants to see anyone flaunt their mere 22" LCD? If you wanna stay up-to-date, hip, and trendy, you gotta go with the 60"!


 
   
 I guess you did not understand the LCD comparison. A 22 inch serves a different purpose. It is for desktops or for very small rooms. A 60 inch is for movies and a truer theater experience in a larger room. The point is that they aren't comparable. No one looking for a 60 inch LCD is going to end up buying a 22 inch or vice versa.


----------



## bigshot

I don't have a touch, but I have an iPhone. The iPhone is ok for a quick check of a web page, but it's too small for normal web browsing, it's also too small for reading a large number of emails, watching a two hour movie or writing using a keyboard. The iPad excels at all these things.

 The iPhone will get you by until you can get to a computer. The iPad will make it so most of the time you won't need one.


----------



## Mercuttio

Were you really "Laughing out Loud" when you posted that? I doubt it.
   
  No, more likely you were using it to signify your feelings of malice toward someone who has a viewpoint that you probably don't understand, not owning the product and more than likely having never handled one. 
   
  Bad news, chum: your points here are tired and worn out, and your contribution to this thread is both unnecessary and lacking in any substance. I'm so tired of posts like yours; go somewhere else and add to discussions rather than detracting from them. 
  
  Quote: 





lingling1337 said:


> LOL so now the iPad is the reasonably sized one? And the Touch's size is a "limitation"? Mac fanboyism at its finest.
> 
> And you're right, the LCD size comparison is spot on- who wants to see anyone flaunt their mere 22" LCD? If you wanna stay up-to-date, hip, and trendy, you gotta go with the 60"!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





bigshot said:


> I don't have a touch, but I have an iPhone. The iPhone is ok for a quick check of a web page, but it's too small for normal web browsing, it's also too small for reading a large number of emails, watching a two hour movie or writing *using a keyboard*. The iPad excels at all these things.
> 
> The iPhone will get you by until you can get to a computer. The iPad will make it so most of the time you won't need one.


 
   
  I'm surprised it took this long for someone to bring up typing; how is the keyboard on the Touch, lol. As a "hunt and pecker" I am looking forward to typing on the screen, as I won't have to look away from it to type like I do now. I know from my Nokia that typing on a small touch screen is ridiculous, and you need a stylus to do it if you don't have seriously small fingers.
   
  I have never owned an Apple touch screen device before, but I am really looking forward to receiving my iPad. It's a shame ATT had to cripple the 3g video streaming by downrezing it, but otherwise I am planning on getting a lot of use from it, and being quite thrilled with the sophisticated multi-touch/gesture experience.
   
  It's going to be exactly like Apple claims: even if you have never used it, "you already know how". That's the best part, IMO: even without any experience with the OS, it will be an almost non-existent learning curve.
   
  Except for the jailbreaking part, that is


----------



## AssassinDrummer

Quote: 





krmathis said:


>


 


  Haha I want an iMat!!! Next is gonna be the iRak, MadTV anyone??


----------



## Landis

Plants vs. Zombies, baby.
   
  Also, I spotted my first iPad user on the bus the other day. Only other ones I've seen have been on demo on at my store.


----------



## bangraman

Quote: 





krmathis said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
   
  For media? I find the 'Mac is better' argument particularly laughable in this sector. Being bound to Windows is a big plus IMO. On the Mac you've got iTunes and...
   
   
  ...Bueller? OK, so it's better than under Windows but not by that much. I've never actually had speed or resource problems with it in either Windows or Mac to be honest since I regularly upgrade my computers, but it's the way it hoards the library to itself that is the major problem. Let's not even mention how it behaves in a networked environment. I threw in the towel and have the master lossy library hosted on a Mac, every other (better) machine worth a damn on which I consume media (All Windows, and much better for it if it weren't for the iTunes fly in the ointment) effectively all having to bend to that single instance of iTunes' will, with the exception of the master lossless library (also hosted on a superior Windows setup).
   
   
  Playcounts is the one and only thing keeping me locked to the iWorld at the moment... but Zune is a strong contender once they roll it out outside of the US and on mobiles/tablets. And for that reason, for me Windows 7 CE and Windows Phone 7 cannot come out fast enough.
  
   
  Until then it's iPhone and iPad. But only until then. Can't say I have any real issues with either the iPhone or the iPad as standalone media consumption tools, but being tethered to iTunes and how that behaves is the real sticking point for me... and enough of a serious issue to actively seek to bug out of the platform.


----------



## Uncle Erik

boomana said:


> Well, I got mine yesterday.  I knew I'd love it because I'd spent enough time with friends' ipads, but I'm thrilled.  Waiting for my camera kit to arrive (not til end of july) then to connect it with a pico dac, and see how well it does with music.  Right now, I'm just downloading too many apps, and seeing all it can do.







 Congrats!

 For me, the killer app (so to speak) has been the Bluetooth keyboard. I've found that a keyboard plus gestures results in the fastest, most intuitive web browsing I've ever done. I've barely touched my desktop since and the laptop is gathering dust. I've started carrying a briefcase, the iPad and keyboard everywhere I go. Even now, I'm out on the patio at a bar happily going at it.

 I haven't used the iPad for music that much, but I do jack in the IEMs and listen to music while I'm online. It's a great experience... except that it's tempting me to upgrade my IEMs.

 I'm still waiting on a camera dongle for this thing. It's one accessory I really wanted, but haven't been able to find one yet. If I get that, it might be curtains for the laptop.


----------



## jpelg

Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere, but for those who own both, has the iPad replaced your eBook reader?
   
  I realize there are differences in the screen technologies that may make the Kindle, etc. "better" for reading in certain environments. However, Amazon's & B&N's recent pricedrop on their models seem to reflect that Apple is infringing on that market, and that iPad adopters may be looking for some convergence.
   
  Does anyone still use both? Just curious what you guys & gals thought.


----------



## Skylab

I got one for Father's day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I hadn't really been interested in one until I went to CanJam and saw them being used in iPod mode, and thought it was very cool - hadn't really considered that.  I've been really digging it - so nice not to have to boot up the laptop when I want a quick on-line session, and so much better than using my Blackberry for that.  Sitting with the Edition 8's plugged into it, listening to tunes on it while browsing - pretty sweet.  Glad I didn't get one during the hysteria period - but having one now, I am enjoying it!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere, but for those who own both, has the iPad replaced your eBook reader?
> 
> I realize there are differences in the screen technologies that may make the Kindle, etc. "better" for reading in certain environments. However, Amazon's & B&N's recent pricedrop on their models seem to reflect that Apple is infringing on that market, and that iPad adopters may be looking for some convergence.
> 
> Does anyone still use both? Just curious what you guys & gals thought.


 
  My Kindle has not been touched once since getting the iPad.  I can read Kindle, Nook and iBooks on the iPad through apps.


----------



## grawk

I have quit using my laptop when going on site in favor of the iPad. The smaller size and quick power on combined with battery life make it perfect for my needs. I don't generally even use my bt keyboard.


----------



## Mercuttio

I just gave my laptop to my fiancee, it's one of the newer macbook pros and pretty capable. The thing is, I haven't used it AS a laptop in months. Bought a Mac Mini as a home machine / hub / TV computer, and the new one is incredibly slick. Especially when you pair a few PS3 controllers to it. 
   
  Mini for when I really need a computer and I'm not at work... and iPad for everything else.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere, but for those who own both, has the iPad replaced your eBook reader?
> 
> I realize there are differences in the screen technologies that may make the Kindle, etc. "better" for reading in certain environments. However, Amazon's & B&N's recent pricedrop on their models seem to reflect that Apple is infringing on that market, and that iPad adopters may be looking for some convergence.
> 
> Does anyone still use both? Just curious what you guys & gals thought.


 

 i still use my kindle for reading. aside from the massive screen difference, i find the ipad too heavy and cumbersome for reading a book. 
  i think the price difference was more b&n trying to undercut amazon to boost sales just to be undercut by amazon.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> iPad adopters may be looking for some convergence.


 
  I really think you hit the nail on the head with this one.  I can't imagine that anyone that* owns* the iPad would not use it for reading books.  Personally, I do not find it heavy or cumbersome at all.  I have handled plenty of books that are much more unwieldy.  Also, it handles color, so landscaping, photography, travel, art, etc... books work better with it than the black and white readers.
   
  The benefit to the Kindle is reading it in direct sunlight.  Personally, I would rather just buy a couple (paper) books to read at the beach or by the pool, since there is always the risk of getting the iPad or Kindle wet, anyway. 
   
  They have reported that the iPad has reached 3 million sells already, so I would imagine that the other ereaders would naturally drop in price to create a buffer between them and a device that does a whole lot more.


----------



## bangraman

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> I really think you hit the nail on the head with this one.  I can't imagine that anyone that* owns* the iPad would not use it for reading books.  Personally, I do not find it heavy or cumbersome at all.  I have handled plenty of books that are much more unwieldy.  Also, it handles color, so landscaping, photography, travel, art, etc... books work better with it than the black and white readers.
> 
> The benefit to the Kindle is reading it in direct sunlight.  Personally, I would rather just buy a couple (paper) books to read at the beach or by the pool, since there is always the risk of getting the iPad or Kindle wet, anyway.
> 
> They have reported that the iPad has reached 3 million sells already, so I would imagine that the other ereaders would naturally drop in price to create a buffer between them and a device that does a whole lot more.


 

 I have the iPad and a PRS-505. The Sony is definitely the preferred reader once you get beyond casual skimming. The iPad reader definitely stresses my eyes more than the e-ink in regular light, not just bright daylight where the advantages are very obvious. The thing about convergence is very true however. For most, it would be the better one-stop solution... and anyhoo, _can_ Apple owners sit down and read at all?
   
   
  *runs away*


----------



## ozz

I have no problem reading on mine no different than reading on my laptop the other part of the day.


----------



## devwild

I find it pretty comfortable to read with when you turn the brightness way down indoors - you can get it pretty close to natural light, as I've done with PDAs and my ipod touch for years. Many people (and unfortunately, many LCD manufacturers) don't seem to understand that _brighter is not better _when it comes to text. I personally still find myself going back to the touch or Droid however because for me it is a more comfortable and convenient form factor, and the screen is higher PPI. But this is a problem I have with current epaper readers as well, the pixelated text bugs my eyes after an hour or so, probably a side effect of my astigmatism making the text harder to follow due to slight image doubling, which would be worse with adjacent pixels than fine lines. I won't buy a kindle unless they at least double the PPI.
   
  Outdoors or under direct office lights, the iPad is simply not comfortable to read because the glare is too much of a problem.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

so whatre everyones favorite RSS feed readers for the iPad? i really want one that allows you to read your articles inline, and not have to click on them. So pretty much one that looks almost exactly like google reader does on the desktop, at least when its held in landscape mode.
   
  any ideas?


----------



## Mercuttio

Pulse is AMAZING as a reader. It has a 20 feed cap, I think, or at least it did. That's the ONLY downside. It always snags a picture if there's one associated with the story, and not just associated with the RSS feed. The inline reader allows you to swap between text and web without leaving it, and it's fast.


----------



## Pangaea

x2 on Pulse, probably the best of the 3-4 I have tried.


----------



## MuuMuu

Definitely harder on your eyes than e-ink or paper.  This isn't nearly as much a problem w/ comics as your eyes aren't constantly focusing on every word, and I look forward to more content becoming available on that end.  I'll keep buying my paperbacks until they find a nice compromise between LCD and e-ink, though.
  
  Quote: 





bangraman said:


> I have the iPad and a PRS-505. The Sony is definitely the preferred reader once you get beyond casual skimming. The iPad reader definitely stresses my eyes more than the e-ink in regular light, not just bright daylight where the advantages are very obvious. The thing about convergence is very true however. For most, it would be the better one-stop solution... and anyhoo, _can_ Apple owners sit down and read at all?
> 
> 
> *runs away*


----------



## Uncle Erik

muumuu said:


> Definitely harder on your eyes than e-ink or paper.  This isn't nearly as much a problem w/ comics as your eyes aren't constantly focusing on every word, and I look forward to more content becoming available on that end.  I'll keep buying my paperbacks until they find a nice compromise between LCD and e-ink, though.







 Have you seen the display on the iPhone 4? It outdoes e-ink and traditional LCDs. I was pretty happy with the iPad display... now I want one with the same resolution as the iPhone 4.


----------



## grokit

I like the display on the iPad well enough, it's easy enough to zoom in in Safari and the comics readers, but then you need to move the page around to read it. I haven't tried an e-ink display but there's more than enough to read online in Safari, RSS feeds, and PDFs. Factor in the Netflix app for streaming movies and I don't have a need for e-books on the iPad (or anywhere else) anyways.
   
  I like the concept of the Nook better than the Kindle, but prefer Amazon for buying books. Since there's no savings involved with purchasing e-books, I would rather just stick with cellulose books anyways; they have great resolution and work very well in bright sunlight!
   
  The Huffington Post reading app works pretty well, but there's no zoom in feature, which can really suck when it links to articles from other sites and the text gets quite small. I'm not that crazy about HuffPost's content anyways; I would like to see a Salon.com app, but they seem to be uninterested. Too bad, I think they're gonna miss the boat: Salon’s Traffic Rises, But Ads Struggle; CEO Calls iPad A ‘Fatal Distraction’


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





mr do said:


> Has anyone seen this folio style case yet?
> http://buymedge-px.rtrk.com/products/ipad-method.psp
> 
> 
> Seems to hold everything and the kitchen sink. Perfect for those using a portable amp and dac with there iPads.  Maybe a little too large for some


 

 Unfortunately, this thing is backordered.  I am thinking this case may be better for using the camera connector with a DAC because it looks like it may be long enough to have it plugged in while the case is closed (with the headphones cord coming out the top.  For trips, this may be the best option for listening without getting everything out.  I am also considering The Wallet for more day to day use.  Currently, I have the regular Apple case and I guess it will hold me over until these or similar items come to market.


----------



## midoo1990

i played with the ipad 2 days ago and i have mixed feelings.The screen is great but i thought it wasnt a revolution over the itouch/iphone screen.more pixel density will be great for a screen of this size.
   
  speed and sensitivity are superb which is what makes apple ahead of its competitior.
   
  now the bad.I am still not convinced with the software or the idea of bunch of icons on the screen,something more sophisticated will be better.Maybe because i am windows mobile fan so thats why i like more usability and complexitity.i sold the iphone 3g for that reeason and the dumb connectivity.
   
  the other problem is the weight and thickness.it is more hefty than i thought it would.
   
  i am definetly impressed with it that i want one but i will wait till apple releases the second generation,and from now i can imagine steve Jobs saying'' It is the most amazing and innovative piece of hardware apple have ever produced,it is thin as a paper and with a camera for skype or chatting.''
   
  is the iphone 4 have the same display as the ipad or is it much better?
   
  EDIT:sorry if this has been answered before,but can i save pdf files on the ipad?also can i save powerpoint files files for me to view.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> is the iphone 4 have the same display as the ipad or is it much better?
> 
> EDIT:sorry if this has been answered before,but can i save pdf files on the ipad?also can i save powerpoint files files for me to view.


 

 The iPhone 4's new retina display seems to be the best in it's class, really the most innovative feature on it.
   
  PDF files can be opened with a variety of free apps for iPad, notably Apple's new iBooks. I believe there are ways to save web pages as a PDF, but I can't remember exactly. Check the App store, search the free ones for PDF.
   
  I believe Keynote for the iPad can open Powerpoint files, but you should check on that, you may need to convert them with the desktop version first.


----------



## Mercuttio

iBooks is a nearly non-functional PDF reader, since it has a limit of about 20mb or something even smaller for files. I use Aji's Annotate App, and it works really very well. Being able to make notes and highlight is a huge plus when you're knee deep in technical manuals for things.


----------



## midoo1990

So I can save PDF files From my emails?This is a very important feature for me because I can then download my lectures and study it on the ipad which will be very beneficial.

 Also if I purchase the iWork apps I can view PowerPoint files and save it?



 If those two things are not possible then all what the ipad can do is web browsing,watching movies and music player which are not something I lust over....ok except the web browsing


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> i played with the ipad 2 days ago and i have mixed feelings.The screen is great but i thought it wasnt a revolution over the itouch/iphone screen.more pixel density will be great for a screen of this size.
> 
> speed and sensitivity are superb which is what makes apple ahead of its competitior.
> 
> ...


 

 I think the OS update will add categories like you have on the new iPhone.  I have "Categories" on my iPhone (via jailbreak) and it makes it easier to navigate to the apps you want to use.  I think there is a jb out for the iPad now that offers this.  I just haven't really felt the need with the new OS around the corner.
   
  The iPad is a lot easier to handle with the Apple case.  It makes it feel a lot more like a book.  I have no issues with the weight...it only weighs 1.5 pounds. 
   
  With all tech, the next best version is always around the corner.  You can always sell the first gen or give it to a friend.  My gf has a netbook, but she is always borrowing my iPad to get on the net for something quickly.  I am sure she will take mine when I get the next one. 
   
  The iPhone is said to have one of the best screens on any pocketable device.  As with anything with a 3.5 inch screen, it is still in a different market than the iPad.  I never grab my iPhone 3GS for anything but calls when I am at home.  I really don't think the better screen on the iPhone 4 would make much difference...I used to never put my iPhone down, but this is one habit that died the day I got an iPad.


----------



## davidcotton

Quite a few people now have been muttering about hanging on for gen 2 of the ipad which is fair enough.  However I wouldn't be surprised to see the price go up as well.  Look at the recent mac mini as proof for this.  Once the level entry tempter for mac osx, now the price has gone right up.


----------



## Mercuttio

I've heard that a lot too. Frankly, I'd give anything to go back to my iPhone 1st generation... it was simply constructed to be more durable, and I miss it dearly. I am sure that iPad specs will improve with time, but Apple will also be looking for ways to cut down on manufacturing costs under the guise of of "an improved product" in future revisions. That's the way they do business, and it's a highly successful model. 
   

  
  Quote: 





davidcotton said:


> Quite a few people now have been muttering about hanging on for gen 2 of the ipad which is fair enough.  However I wouldn't be surprised to see the price go up as well.  Look at the recent mac mini as proof for this.  Once the level entry tempter for mac osx, now the price has gone right up.


----------



## devwild

Quote: 





davidcotton said:


> Quite a few people now have been muttering about hanging on for gen 2 of the ipad which is fair enough.  However I wouldn't be surprised to see the price go up as well.  Look at the recent mac mini as proof for this.  Once the level entry tempter for mac osx, now the price has gone right up.


 

 The mac mini doesn't sell very well so their margins are a lot tighter, and that division is under pressure to keep the device alive at all. This redesign and perhaps one more bump may be one of the last we see of the mini before Apple revamps their whole desktop line-up again. (It's getting to be that time)
   
  The first gen iPad sold better than they could have hoped for I think, which should keep the prices where they are for a while. A major cost of the device is the screen, and since this is a unique screen, the sales will help significantly with future negotiations with the manufacturers to ramp production and reduce costs. They'll use that exchange to fit in the next gen's features like a camera for a similar price.
   
  All my personal guesses of course.
   
  I bought the first gen partly because it's likely to be the most hackable. After future gens come out this may still be fun to play with by putting on alternative operating systems and such.


----------



## BaboonGuy

subbed


----------



## grokit

I bought the 3G 64GB version as I _thought _I had 3G access, so I got off the fence and made my purchase in time to get grandfathered in to the unlimited data plan. It turns out that even though I have a strong signal for AT&T's cellular voice GSM, I have to drive 1-1/2 hours round trip for 3G access. So now I am considering returning it for the base WiFi model, as I won't be traveling with it without that 3G plan, and it's definitely not worth having the plan if I don't have access at home..
  So I don't know what to do now, just venting (sigh)


----------



## uofmtiger

I am happy I did not go with the 3G version.  After they spent all that time telling us we could turn unlimited 3G on and off for $30 any given month, I would have thought that the deal would have lasted more than a couple of months.  SHEESH!!  Now they have you locked in for every month unless you never want to see unlimited again.  I heard that there was a class action suit related to the bait and switch, but we will see how that works out.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

uofmtiger said:


> I am happy I did not go with the 3G version.  After they spent all that time telling us we could turn unlimited 3G on and off for $30 any given month, I would have thought that the deal would have lasted more than a couple of months.  SHEESH!!  Now they have you locked in for every month unless you never want to see unlimited again.  I heard that there was a class action suit related to the bait and switch, but we will see how that works out.







 That trick pissed me off too. I hope they win the class action suit. They need to fullfil their promise that people could switch back and forth between unlimited and the cheaper plan any time, and not lose unlimited forever.


----------



## grokit

Yes, "unlimited data, no contract required" turned into a defacto lifetime contract, and even that expired on June 7. Whatta bunch of B.S.


----------



## recstar24

I am very happy that I went with the 32 wifi vs. The 16 3G. Every single place I have thought of taking my iPad to or would take it to has wifi access. Wifi is everywhere and if it's not I don't feel the need to have be tethered to the Internet wherever I go. Anyways that is what my iPhone is for


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





recstar24 said:


> I am very happy that I went with the 32 wifi vs. The 16 3G. Every single place I have thought of taking my iPad to or would take it to has wifi access. Wifi is everywhere and if it's not I don't feel the need to have be tethered to the Internet wherever I go. Anyways that is what my iPhone is for


 

 Well if you already have an iPhone you have access to all those wifi hotspots. I don't have an iPhone for the same reason I am considering returning my 3G iPad, because I don't have 3G. So again it would be a waste of $30 a month; it's kind of a catch-22 for me.


----------



## recstar24

Another thing for me was I am already paying a monthly fee for my iPhone 3G access and the idea of paying another monthly fee for the iPad seemed ridiculous to me. I was alluding to the point that if I was ever in a position where I did not have wifi but needed access, I could use my iPhone 3G. If I didn't have an iPhone, then I would be more likely to have gotten the 3G iPad.


----------



## Skylab

I also went with the 64G wifi-only version, and so far that's been a good decision AFAIC - I mostly plan to use it in places (home, hotel rooms when traveling) where there is wi-fi.


----------



## grokit

I just got an RA number from Apple, I will most likely return my 3G iPad and get a 32gb wifi version, even though it bugs me that they charge $100 for the first 16gb upgrade, then $100 for another 32, so I may just get the base 16gb model out of spite.
   
  It seems like the jump from 16 to 32gb should be a little cheaper (sigh).
   
  I also noticed that there is no more unlimited data for the iPhone either, but AT&T now allows tethering on the iPhone 4 for an extra $20 over the 2gb plan. If they ever give me 3G that may be the way to go, but I really wanted to supplement my DSL at home with 3G unlimited... This whole thing sucks eggs because 2gb a month wouldn't be enough to do that and I lose my "grandfather clause" eligibility if/when I return the iPad!


----------



## MuuMuu

That extra 50grams on the 3G ver has to be the biggest deal breaker. An extra 2oz of heft is huge considering that the iPad can be fairly awkward to hold. For me the wifi ver is right on the border in terms of comfort -- don't regret getting the 32gb wifi, but I still can't wait till a lighter 2nd gen device rolls around.


----------



## Uncle Erik

The extra two ounces for the 3G hasn't been a big deal for me. I usually put it on a table with the Bluetooth keyboard when I use it. The combination of gestures plus keyboard has pretty much sidelined my laptop - it's faster, weighs less and I can get online anywhere in LA. At the moment, I'm at my favorite dive bar. No WiFi, but the 3G coverage is fine.


----------



## blessingx

I did a search on this thread and came up empty, but can anyone confirm that the Pico DAC (not DAC/amp) is able to draw enough current to run off the iPad + camera kit?
   
  Thinking of going from Pico DAC/amp to Pico DAC and Pico Slim (may prefer the Slims over Picos amp).


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





blessingx said:


> I did a search on this thread and came up empty, but can anyone confirm that the Pico DAC (not DAC/amp) is able to draw enough current to run off the iPad + camera kit?
> 
> Thinking of going from Pico DAC/amp to Pico DAC and Pico Slim (may prefer the Slims over Picos amp).


 

 I listened to that exact set-up at CanJam, and it was good enough to convince me to buy an iPad immediately thereafter.  Too bad my Camera Kit is on back-order until September...


----------



## blessingx

Thanks for the response Sky.
   
  Those camera kits have at least dropped from +$100 on eBay.


----------



## ozz

New firmware is available today for both iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Pangaea

Any idea what it does- the firmware update?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





pangaea said:


> Any idea what it does- the firmware update?


 


 mainly i think it just fixes the Wifi issues it had. Apparently the iPad had some DHCP issues where it would keep its IP even after the lease was up rather than renew it. didnt bother me since i use static IP's on my wireless


----------



## grokit

I think that the wifi issue was just with certain non-Apple, dual band, routers.


----------



## bigshot

The wifi problem affected using the ipad with my my cable modem. I would have to turn wifi off then on again every once in a while to fix a freeze. The update seems to have fixed it.


----------



## JPizzzle

Anyone have the yellow tint issue on the right half side of the screen (when held vertically)?


----------



## Skylab

Hey all:
   
  My camera kit arrived, and I connected the iPad to a USB DAC - and the DAC is seeing the input as active - but I am getting no sound - the sound is still coming out of the iPad speaker.  I cannot for the life of me find any setting to alter this.  Any hits/tips?
   
  TIA!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Hey all:
> 
> My camera kit arrived, and I connected the iPad to a USB DAC - and the DAC is seeing the input as active - but I am getting no sound - the sound is still coming out of the iPad speaker.  I cannot for the life of me find any setting to alter this.  Any hits/tips?
> 
> TIA!


 
   
  There is a pretty thorough thread here that IIRC said that not all DACs are compatible:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/483404/ipad-to-support-usb-audio-interfaces-via-camera-connection-kit


----------



## Skylab

Yeah - looks like I have struck out twice.  The iQube V2 definitely won't work - the iPad reports an error, saying it wants too much power.  And the Yulong D100 doesn't seem to work either.  Rats.  I will have to hook my Music Hall back up and see if it will...


----------



## uofmtiger

You may want to try to reboot the iPad.  I have that happen on occasion with my uDac and a reboot seems to solve the problem.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> You may want to try to reboot the iPad.  I have that happen on occasion with my uDac and a reboot seems to solve the problem.


 

 Thank you for the suggestion!  Unfortunately that did not seem to help


----------



## jude

The iPad-->Camera Connection Kit-->HM-801 (as USB DAC/amp)-->beyerdynamic T5p is an outstanding messenger-bag-totable rig.  A photo of this rig can be seen at the following link:
   
*An Outstanding (not-so-portable) Portable Rig*
   
  (I'll be posting more about the HM-801 and the T5p, separately, in the next few days.)
   
  Now _this_ is a great rig to take to the coffee house, especially if you were going to mostly be using your iPad anyway.  I've been using the iPad in place of a laptop for some things lately, so this setup is (and sounds) fantastic.


----------



## Skylab

Nice.  I'm distressed that the iQube V2 didn't work - I actually bought it (as an upgrade over my amp-only V1) just to use with the iPad!  Oh well...the best laid plans...


----------



## krmathis

...and 3 1/2 months later the iPad still have not been released in Norway!
  A real shame Apple do not release all their products worldwide at the same time... I really do not get it.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





jude said:


> The iPad-->Camera Connection Kit-->HM-801 (as USB DAC/amp)-->beyerdynamic T5p is an outstanding messenger-bag-totable rig.  A photo of this rig can be seen at the following link:
> 
> *An Outstanding (not-so-portable) Portable Rig*
> 
> ...


 


 That is definitely a nice looking setup, to put it mildly!
   
  My laptop really only gets use when I am updating my iPad or when I just have to get to a flash site (which is rare, but does happen).  I mainly use the iPad for portability and my desktop when I want to listen to the headphones in that room.  I recently went on a trip and took my iPad instead of my laptop for a change.  I did not miss it at all.


----------



## Goku

It's a tab


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





krmathis said:


> ...and 3 1/2 months later the iPad still have not been released in Norway!
> A real shame Apple do not release all their products worldwide at the same time... I really do not get it.


 

 Language, trade and technology barriers are different for each country, have to prioritize, blah blah blah...


----------



## krmathis

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Language, trade and technology barriers are different for each country, have to prioritize, blah blah blah...


 
  Ok, guess that is the reason.
  And since Apple is a US based company they always prioritize their home market first, then let the rest of the world get the short end of the stick.
   
  Instead of sorting out all the language, trade and technology barriers worldwide, then release. They manage to do so for their MacBook, iMac, Mac Pro, ... products, but not for the iPhone and iPad.


----------



## MuuMuu

They are also supposedly having problems keeping them in stock where they sell em. A more international rollout may be a few months ahead. Guess apple themselves didn't expect the "giant iPod touch" to be this popular.


----------



## ozz

Apple has definitely hit a gold mine they are selling all they can produce and apparently supply can not keep up with demand our family certainly enjoys ours.


----------



## biomedengineer

Not quite sure if this has been covered, but what are some good iPad apps you guys recommend?


----------



## BaboonGuy

I absolutely adore Jump remote desktop if you have a good network and a fast PC. It's my primary internet browsing application. It's a remote desktop program that works very very well and allows me to surf the web like I'm on my laptop, so super fast loads and tabbed browsing.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Has anyone compared icabmobile to atomic browser? I'm trying to decide which one to get.


----------



## BaboonGuy

I like iCab better but it is kind of buggy. Honestly I think Safari is the best. Tabbed browsing just doesn't work natively on the iPad right now, or at least as of a week ago when I last used iCab.


----------



## biomedengineer

I’m currently using Teamviewer HD as my remote desktop application; Jump was on sale for $5 last week and missed out it on while deciding.  But I don’t know if the now-$20 Jump app is worth it compared to the free Teamviewer.  
   
  I also bought Atomic Web browser, and found it feature packed.  But b/c of its amateurish UI design, I haven’t replaced Safari with it yet.  
   
  I wonder what people here typically use their iPad for…is it nearly entirely entertainment/audio related?  My iPad is mostly for productivity use.  I find apps like Reeder, Instapaper, iThoughtsHD, GoodReader, Moneybook, Toodledo, and JotNot invaluable.  
   
  Audiowise, I use Pandora, Soundhound, Slacker (iPhone only) and NPR Music (iPhone only)


----------



## Pangaea

I agree that Safari is still best, but it needs tabbed browsing.  If I need to jump around I use Atomic which I think is great all around.  Safari if I need a quick hit as all my bookmarks are sync'd.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Yeah I really just want tabbed browsing. Other than that I like safari, I use safari on my Mac as my primary browser.


----------



## Mr Do

You can import your bookmarks to the atomic browser within settings. Simply export your bookmarks to a file on your computer and follow the instructions within settings.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

My issue with Atomic was I could have several tabs open and have to open another app, and upon returning to Atomic I'd find only the most recent tab still open.  That is a serious flaw if you ask me.  Importing my bookmarks was nice, but losing tabs when you close and open it is inexcusable.


----------



## BaboonGuy

Yep. Tabbed browsing on iPad natively is a no-go imo. Works fantastically well with Jump if you ask me though. If anyone wants me to post more details about my setup I'd be happy to.


----------



## MuuMuu

Dive into options, Atomic can save all your tabs and reopen them all when you run Atomic again.  No native multitasking in iPad means those pages will all have to be loaded again, but if you're only dealing with 4~5 tabs it's a nonissue.

  
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> My issue with Atomic was I could have several tabs open and have to open another app, and upon returning to Atomic I'd find only the most recent tab still open.  That is a serious flaw if you ask me.  Importing my bookmarks was nice, but losing tabs when you close and open it is inexcusable.


----------



## Pangaea

Quote: 





mr do said:


> You can import your bookmarks to the atomic browser within settings. Simply export your bookmarks to a file on your computer and follow the instructions within settings.


 

 I tried it and it didn't work for me.


----------



## Skylab

I got the Nuforce uDAC, and it works well with the iPad. That plus the Beyer t50p are a very satisfying transportable rig!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I got the Nuforce uDAC, and it works well with the iPad. That plus the Beyer t50p are a very satisfying transportable rig!


 

 Woo Hoo!
   
  Now all you need is to find a pair of ESW10JPN...


----------



## grokit

I found a doohicky that allows you to charge your iPad with any computer or USB hub, for around $10 shipped:


  "BoxWave's iPad Charging Adapter is the only adapter available that allows charging through any USB port.  You no longer have to be held back by Apple's restriction of not being able to charge your iPad on a standard USB port"
   
  http://www.amazon.com/BoxWave-Apple-iPad-Charging-Adapter/dp/B000FFV1VW/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1280466090&sr=8-2-fkmr1


----------



## bigshot

You can charge an iPad using a low power USB port. You just have to power it off. When it's off you just can't see the charging indicator, but it is still charging. Kind of like the little light in the refrigerator. Does it stay on when you close the door or turn off? We may never know!


----------



## grokit

Not with all USB ports, according to Apple:
   
*"*Some USB 2.0 ports and accessories do not provide enough power to charge iPad. When this occurs the message "Not Charging" appears in the status bar next to the battery icon."
   
  I've also tried the iPad with certain iPod wall chargers and gotten that message. The issue is fully explained here, and there is a great discussion about it here.


----------



## biomedengineer

Hey iPad owners, we're all elitists who don't give a rat's tail about anyone else as long as our needs are served: 
   
  http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/07/ipad-owner-are-selfish-elites-critics-are-independent-geeks-says-study/


----------



## uofmtiger

Does anyone know how to charge the iPad with the camera adapter attached?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> Does anyone know how to charge the iPad with the camera adapter attached?


 

 A powered USB hub might work.  Never tried that though...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> A powered USB hub might work.  Never tried that though...


 

 I believe that would defeat the purpose of using the camera adapter for other things while charging. One of those charging mats could work if it had the requisite power.


----------



## tinseljim

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I got the Nuforce uDAC, and it works well with the iPad. That plus the Beyer t50p are a very satisfying transportable rig!


 

 Hmmm, nice...I would be interested in how this compares to iPad->LOD->iQube/P-51.
   
  If it was used as 'source' for the JH3A demo then it should be decent.


----------



## van-jaben

ipad... nice


----------



## Bombarde

Have any of you other iPad users had a problem with avatars no longer showing up on Head-Fi since this week's Head-Fi software update?

 I only get the first few at the top of the page - but once I start scrolling down the page, there aren't any more.

 Or is it just me?


----------



## Skylab

Not just you! I'm glad to know its not just me. I have the same thing on my iPad now.


----------



## TheWuss

yep.  my avatars are all blank on my ipad now.


----------



## Bombarde

I think they over-engineered them when they added that tricky fade effect. Not a worthwhile trade, IMHO.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Not just you! I'm glad to know its not just me. I have the same thing on my iPad now.


 
  Quote: 





thewuss said:


> yep.  my avatars are all blank on my ipad now.


 

 Same here.  I opened a bug report thread earlier today.  I don't know if anyone is paying attention, unfortunately.  It's been almost three months since Huddler has resolved any issues or even ticketed a complaint.


----------



## Pangaea

So at this point what is the consensus on best DAC/ AMP unit that _*works*_ with the iPad (and camera kit)?  uDac?  Or even the top 3.


----------



## TheWuss

^^ bump for this.


----------



## shigzeo

For cheap, the Dac cable from headphonia works like this: connection kit, plug in and your favourite amp. Simple as pie. It isn't maybe the best sounding of the DAC's, but it is very good.


----------



## decur

Quote: 





pangaea said:


> So at this point what is the consensus on best DAC/ AMP unit that _*works*_ with the iPad (and camera kit)?  uDac?  Or even the top 3.


 

 the pico dac works great,and tomorrow i should be receiving my devilsound v 2.1 dac via ups!
  which appears promising!


----------



## Pangaea

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> For cheap, the Dac cable from headphonia works like this: connection kit, plug in and your favourite amp. Simple as pie. It isn't maybe the best sounding of the DAC's, but it is very good.


 

 I thought somebody said this one wasn't working like it should.  Sound was coming thru, but not the way it sounded on a standard laptop.

  
  Quote: 





decur said:


> the pico dac works great,and tomorrow i should be receiving my devilsound v 2.1 dac via ups!
> which appears promising!


 
  Pico dac sounds good, but I would really like to hear the all in one solutions.  After the camera kit and usb cable I just want one more device hanging from my iPad- not two more and another cable.


----------



## tacomn

never understood the appeal of the ipad... hum


----------



## shigzeo

If you don't get it, it just ain't for you. I will be borrowing another DAC soon to compare, but may not hear it for another week: the DACPort.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote: 





tacomn said:


> never understood the appeal of the ipad... hum


 

 i've got one and neither do i lol. i basically only use it when im too lazy to get my laptop out of my bag. then it ends up driving me nuts trying to browse the web so i go get my laptop. people keep assuring me it's the greatest thing ever though. to each their own i suppose.


----------



## Skylab

Actually I got it specifically so I could avoid booting up the laptop a lot of times for that quick email (or head-fi!) check - and for that I find it absolutely excellent.  I've also enjoyed watching TV shows (from iTunes) on it.


----------



## DarkSpoon

the lack of tactile feedback drives me nuts. not specifically an iPad issue but an issue with all touch screens. only reason i have it is because my job bought 3 of them for the IT department to test out and report back if we think it would be a useful tool for the sales staff. i enjoy my iPhone more than the iPad for whatever reason though. probably due to the awkward size of the iPad or that i do less browsing on the iPhone.


----------



## tacomn

But its massively lacking specs, I forgot the the tablets name but it had better specs than the ipad and yet it came out years and years ago


----------



## tacomn

heck even the iphone can do everything and more than it


----------



## bigshot

The only thing the iPhone does that the iPad can't is make calls. I have both. Wouldn't give up either.


----------



## tacomn

it can text, has 2 times the ram, has 2 cameras as opposed to none, has multitasking.... and can be pocketable. A cheap netbook will out perform a ipad and will have flash. Not trying to start a flame war, but I really dont understand the need for it, except maybe applying to the saying that "bigger is always better"


----------



## Skylab

The iPad is far better for web browsing and watching videos due to the screen size.


----------



## tacomn

then why not use a laptop, or netbook type thing.. or actually another more powerful and cheaper tablet?


----------



## uofmtiger

tacomn said:


> then why not use a laptop, or netbook type thing.. or actually another more powerful and cheaper tablet?





Most of this has been addressed. The main answer is form factor and boot time. I also have a better spec'd laptop that gets very little use nowadays (mainly use it for large spreadsheet work). When I want to use it, I have to go through updates for windows and antivirus. Also, I much prefer the form factor that makes it easy to carry from place to place and to lounge on the couch while reading.


----------



## Uncle Erik

tacomm, you haven't used one, have you? I have both the iPad and iPhone 4. The iPad is invaluable. It doesn't weigh much and between gestures and a Bluetooth keyboard, I can fly through tasks faster than I can on a pointer-based device. My browsing is about twice as fast and I can intuitively do what I want without having to manipulate a cursor with a mouse or trackpad. You don't really notice this until you use one. The iPhone is adequate, but the additional real estate makes a monstrous difference. You get a much bigger picture and don't have to constantly scroll. Also, the 3G coverage means that I get coverage everywhere I usually go without messing with finding a wi-fi hotspot that's not locked and is free. Further, the iPad has twice the battery reserve of my laptop and weighs half as much. What's not to like?

The reason I don't buy a netbook is because mouse/cursor control feels downright clunky and old-fashioned once you're used to gestures. This is why Apple introduced the new trackpad for Macs. My guess is that OS XI (or whatever they call it) is going to fully integrate the Mac line with the iOS line, with mostly gestures for control.

As usual, the PC industry is stuck a good 5-10 years in the past.

And before you slam me as a computer know-nothing, be aware that I also run Linux at home, build machines and am comfortable with the command line. That's for when I want to muck with computers. The Apple stuff is for when I just want to browse the web or go mobile. Windows is just a bunch of continuing labor to keep it upright. It ain't worth the trouble.


----------



## h.rav

I just picked up another iPad. This time around, I bought the WiFi only, I want to use it around the house. My 3G iPad is used by the GF most of the time.


----------



## Bombarde

Don't have a laptop, and don't really want one. When I want to work, I prefer a desktop for it's speed, power and larger screen. 

 But for "consuming" content (like reading the 238 page T1-intro thread here), being able to do so in a comfy chair holding something with the form factor of an iPad is pretty hard to beat. It's nearly the ultimate reading device, IMHO. (but I'm still keeping my Kindle.


----------



## Bombarde

Don't have a laptop, and don't really want one. When I want to work, I prefer a desktop for it's speed, power and larger screen. 

 But for "consuming" content (like reading the 238 page T1-intro thread here), being able to do so in a comfy chair holding something with the form factor of an iPad is pretty hard to beat. It's nearly the ultimate reading device, IMHO. (but I'm still keeping my Kindle.


----------



## tacomn

no one commented on how you can get better bang for your buck and better spec tablet than ipad if your claim is you like to use a pad more than something else. 
   
  uncle eric "As usual, the PC industry is stuck a good 5-10 years in the past." 
   
  not true you can get a pc that is alot more powerful and better performer than a mac. I love macs and am typing this message on one. But macs products are appealing for there great user friendly usability as well as being dependable. Not for its specs over other computers. Its more of a all in one package that it has to offer (Also with apples great marketing skills and to seemingly ability to control it consumers like puppets).
   
  But the ipad is just not a all in one package and lacks very important features. I just cant believe that the iphone 4g for instance has twice the ram as the ipad, lacks multifunction,flash, and camera.
   
  Im not trying to be a flamer but actually dont get it. If you like to use a tablet thats fine, there are ones that have come before that have can do all of the things the ipad does and more, it dosnt bring anything new to the table. I could never see the ipad sell if it came out from another company. In fact tablets were a dying bread before they came out, that just goes to show that if there is a apple logo on anything, people will buy it.  
   
  ps. and just to be clear I am not a "Mac" nor am i a "PC".
  I think its getting a little weird. Its like political parties 
   
  o and by the way I have used the ipad. But just curious if you have used other tablets?


----------



## tacomn

again dont  flame me because I have a opposing view, with all things I try to have a fare judgment on things and not let preferences control it. Some of you may "well if you dont like it why are you on here" its because I just am mystified by its success


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





tacomn said:


> no one commented on how you can get better bang for your buck and better spec tablet than ipad if your claim is you like to use a pad more than something else.
> 
> uncle eric "As usual, the PC industry is stuck a good 5-10 years in the past."
> 
> ...


 
  You keep talking about how other tablets have better specs, and while it may be true that these other tablets have better hardware specs, that does not mean that the tablet runs faster/smoother/better. the thing about apple is the unity of the hardware and the software. The majority of those other tablets are running desktop OS's rejiggered a bit for tablet use. This is not a propper solution at all. The reason why the iPad is so awesome is how well the software works as a touch device, and also in how well the OS is written. My "specs" might not be as fast as some other tablets, but the device still feels faster. Also most of those other tablets dont have even close to the battery life of the iPad.


----------



## Skylab

I don't always want to boot up the laptop - that's for sure.  Too much hassle.  WAY too much - booting up my laptop to real usability is a 3-5 minute affair.
   
  And The iPad is much better form factor for watching videos than the laptop, IMO. 
   
  The "iPod" function is faster and easier than launching and running iTunes from my laptop. 
   
  And I use a BlackBerry from work, so I don't have and can't really use an iPhone, so the iPad's running those Apps is cool too.
   
  Etc. Etc.


----------



## tacomn

actually another of the grips I have is that I found the ipad battery kinda sucked. Its supposed to las 10 hours but I found it died alot faster. The kindle for instant is supposed to last a weeks amount of time.
   
  Usually apples products are super sleek and even thought may not be the best performers, for regular users they are great and they can do bits of everything. But more importantly do it well. Ipad is big and weighs alot compared some of the competition and almost is in the bottom in tablet comparisons in term of spes across the board yet top in price. I have never seen a apple product like that. Trust me, I know a interface is very important in usability and can see why to use a product over another as its easier and more fun to use Hence my mac. But still with the amount of negatives I am in able to grasp the reasoning of getting the ipad over another tablet. This is why I am talking to you guys now, maybe im just missing something?  Sorry if I make any one angry, as this is not my intent.


----------



## Pangaea

tacomm, this is an "iPad-fi" thread, not a "should I buy an iPad" thread.  I've had to sift thru enough of your posts- I got it, you don't want one.  I have one, like it, and have user questions.  None of which you are helping with.


----------



## tacomn

alright sorry to annoy, I guess that since im directing the thread into a undesirable path Ill will stop talking.


----------



## schwallman

I love my iPad. If you think this thing is heavy, you might need to hit the gym now.


----------



## bigshot

I can't imagine anyone complaining about battery life. My iPad goes 9-10 hours on a charge, and that's playing video. Nothing else I know can do that.


----------



## Mr Do

I love my iPad! Now that I have jail broken it is even more powerful. I'm multitasking with backgrounder right now flawlessly. I have the wifi only and tether it to an unlocked iPhone 3GS via WiMi.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





bigshot said:


> I can't imagine anyone complaining about battery life. My iPad goes 9-10 hours on a charge, and that's playing video. Nothing else I know can do that.


 

 Same.  Battery is very impressive.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Same.  Battery is very impressive.


 

 indeed, i typically only charge mine once a week or so, and thats with internet browsing, rss/instapaper feed reading, and reading books on it throughout the week.
   
  by the way, a couple pages back i was looking for recommendations for a RSS feed reader, i finaly picked Reeder for iPad and i freakin love it, dont even touch google reader anymore.


----------



## Pangaea

Speaking of battery (and perhaps this is the wrong thread), my 3Gs which has the new OS has finally started showing signs of this battery plague that many others are talking about when they upgraded.  I go thru about 15-20% an hour, in standby.  And yes I am very careful to close out any running apps.  I just hope they figure this out before the new OS comes to the iPad or we are all in for a shock.


----------



## uofmtiger

No problems with battery or lifting 1.5 pounds, either. 
   
  I dock mine every night because I also use it as a clock.


----------



## DarkSpoon

tacomn, i feel the exact same way about everything you mentioned.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> tacomn, i feel the exact same way about everything you mentioned.


 
  So you think the battery power sucks or 1.5 pounds is just too much for you to handle?   If its the later, you might want to trade that dog in for a hamster.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Ipad is big and weighs alot compared some of the competition


 
   What "competition" with the same size screen weighs less?


----------



## DarkSpoon

ok, don't get all butt hurt because someone doesn't like something you do. yes 1.5lbs is heavy if your holding it for extended periods of time. i dont mean heavy like im going to drop it or something, heavy like its annoying and awkward. i have the same complaint of my other tablet. the reason a laptop works even though its much heavier is that it's sitting on your lap. your not trying to hold it in one hand and peck at keys with the other typically. i also have problems propping it up in bed or on the couch due to its weight. it tends to slide down over time. my kindle seems to be a great weight as is my iphone. i enjoy both of those devices and my laptop much more than either of my tablets.


----------



## uofmtiger

Obviously, we have people that can handle a book sized tablet and others that can't.  My niece, that weighs less than 100 pounds, has no problem with it and apparently some do.  I will let others make a judgment on whether than can handle the weight or not.  To decide, grab yourself an average sized hardcover book, not a text book (they weigh too much), and see if you have problems holding it with one hand on occasion while you flip pages, make a note, or carry it around the house.  If you find it to be too much to handle, stay away from the iPad...and the bookstore for that matter.
   
  I _would_ advise these rather diminutive people to get a laptop, but I have no idea how they would get it to their lap and I would worry that it could crush their thighs if they were able to get it there.


----------



## DarkSpoon

again, i didnt say it was difficult to pick up or hold at all. it's size and weight just make it awkward and uncomfortable to hold for extended periods(hours at a time). but you seem sort of dense so i dont know if stating it a 3rd time is even going to sink in. plus all this clicking and typing on keys is making my feeble little body tired.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> it's size and weight just make it awkward and uncomfortable to hold for extended periods(hours at a time).


 
  If you are awkward, don't blame the iPad.  The iPad is made so you can easily move it around, change the font size, take it from room to room, etc...  It is only as awkward as the user.


----------



## tacomn

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> If you are awkward, don't blame the iPad.  The iPad is made so you can easily move it around, change the font size, take it from room to room, etc...  It is only as awkward as the user.


 
  so by that type of thinking, no product can be awkward then... It just the users fault. Man I must of been to hard on the old virtual boy nintendo.... It was actually ME who sucked.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> If you are awkward, don't blame the iPad.  The iPad is made so you can easily move it around, change the font size, take it from room to room, etc...  It is only as awkward as the user.


 
  you're just embarrassing yourself now.


----------



## Skylab

No one has to like the thing. But no one should have a problem that many people do, either.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> so by that type of thinking, no product can be awkward then... It just the users fault. Man I must of been to hard on the old virtual boy nintendo.... It was actually ME who sucked.


 
  I  have no idea if the nintendo is awkward.  
   
  I can state that something the size of a book, that has the ability to be read in landscape or portrait, has the ability to go from one seating position to another while still in use, can be read sitting up or laying down, has the ability to zoom in so you can use it at varying lengths from your face, etc... is something that most people can tailor to fit their needs and find a comfortable position. 
   
  In comparison, if you put your laptop in your lap and use it while sitting up, I am sure a lot of people would complain about the heat on their nether regions & stiff necks from looking at one spot all day.  The iPad is one of the most flexible devices to use in different positions because of its size, weight and diminsions.  I will stick to my statement that if you find it awkward, it says more about you than the device. 
   
   
  Quote: 





> you're just embarrassing yourself now.


 
   You are the one that is visiting iPad-Fi to make ridiculous statements about a device that is lighter and thinner than most hardbound books.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote: 





tacomn said:


> so by that type of thinking, no product can be awkward then... It just the users fault. Man I must of been to hard on the old virtual boy nintendo.... It was actually ME who sucked.


 
   
  What's _really_ awkward is whining, moaning and whinging about a _product you don't have to buy._
   
  Even more awkward is to try to convince people _who actually own, use and enjoy a device_ that they're wrong.
   
  Just what are you trying to prove?  Look, we get it that you don't want one.  But I do.  It works for me.  If it doesn't work for you, then, by all means, do not buy one.
   
  But for something I use for a few hours every day, I think it's pretty good.
   
  Now you run along and play with whatever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> I  have no idea if the nintendo is awkward.
> 
> I can state that something the size of a book, that has the ability to be read in landscape or portrait, has the ability to go from one seating position to another while still in use, can be read sitting up or laying down, has the ability to zoom in so you can use it at varying lengths from your face, etc... is something that most people can tailor to fit their needs and find a comfortable position.
> 
> ...


 
   
  http://gizmodo.com/5511907/how-are-you-holding-your-ipad
  http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=886934
  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37235630/
  http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/apple-ipad-the-five-biggest-annoyances/34807
   
  i guess a large portion of ipad users are just hopelessly awkward.
   
   
  also, what ridiculous statement did i make? i said it was awkward to hold for extended periods of time. holding a book is easier as it conform to your hand better and it only requires you to turn a page. to efficiently type i find you need both hands free. that means putting the ipad down which introduces a nice glare most of the time. anyway, it's not important this gripe is dragging on and you're still going to think it's the most ergonomic device around either way. i was just letting it known to any potential owners that the size and weight of this thing limit it's usefulness in my opinion. i don't understand why it's ok for you mention how great it is but if someone mentions something they didn't like about it you get all defensive.


----------



## tacomn

im not whining nor moaning.. I see a product that is lackluster yet Is selling well. I dont quite understand this turn of events so I decided to see what my fellows at headfli had to say about it. I was trying to be sensible but if that is all it takes for some of you to break out and resort to childish name calling, then im sorry I even asked.


----------



## qc98

de gustibus non est disputandum
  Taste is not to be disputed.
   
  Isnt' it funny that we are all prepared to cut everyone slack on each person's taste in music.  However, taste in hardware is an entirely different thing!
   
  I never owned a Mac - have had PCs since the 80s.  Have used a Blackberry and many pocket PCs.  Got an iPhone earlier this year.  Got an iPad last month.  All mainly used for business.
   
  I like the iPad.  I can put up with the added heft in return for the added convenience.  Even with the heft, it is far easier and pleasant to use than my netbook or notebook.  Emails and documents are easier on the iPad than the netbook.  I have a bluetooth keyboard.  The iPad makes it easier to enjoy my music than my netbook does.  As well, it's easy to stream audio and video from my home computer to wherever I am.  Love the line out and I am eagerly waiting for my camera kit to pair the iPad with my D10 or uDac.
   
  It works for me.  If it doesn't work for you, that's OK too.


----------



## uofmtiger

"Is your laptop a pain in the neck?"
   
  "When Ram Viswanadha began using a laptop at work, he decided to shelve his clunky old desktop PC for good. The notebook's size, speed and memory blew the older computer away.
   
  What the 30-year-old Silicon Valley software engineer didn't bargain for was a severe case of repetitive strain injury--and a three-month disability leave--from hunching over his laptop day in and day out for four years.
   
  Viswanadha's situation is a worst-case scenario in workplace ergonomics, but stories like his are becoming more common, according to doctors and ergonomic experts across the country. As* people ditch desktop computers to work full time on laptops, doctors expect to see a lot more pains, strains and injuries among white collar workers".....*
   
  "*Laptops can cause other physical woes. People have been burned by the heat the machines generate. The temperature issue can also cause fertility problems in men who place the machines on their laps for prolonged periods*.* Frequent travelers can put strain on backs, hands and shoulders by lugging a laptop around*."
   
   
  In other words, laptops are dangerous when you use them for hours on end. 
   
  As for the iPad, many of the complaints came from people that do not use cases.  The case makes it easier to hold like a book, gives it the ability to tilt toward you like a laptop, and makes it easy to sit on a table while you watch video.  Get a case and many of your problems should be solved.  If you have to do tons of typing (which I don't use it for that purpose) you can get a keyboard. 
   
  This is my last post on this particular subject.  I really don't think people go to "iPad-fi" to read arguments related to ergonomics of laptops vs iPads.  I happen to own both and prefer the iPad. However, I will be holding onto my laptop, too. So it is not an either/or issue for me.


----------



## MuuMuu

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *qc98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isnt' it funny that we are all prepared to cut everyone slack on each person's taste in music.  However, taste in hardware is an entirely different thing!


 
   
  True that.  Maybe I just don't read the right threads but I don't see Sennheiser people clashing against Grado users very often, either (and I'm definitely not the Grado type).  Not to say no one shouldn't be knocking on some of its more obvious faults, but perhaps this thread (and the way you posted it) may not have been the most appropriate one to post it on.  Almost makes me wonder if it was intentional trolling when he came back to post more after noting himself it may have been somewhat out-of-context.
   
  btw, I agree wholeheartedly about the weight and the somewhat awkward nature if you try to hold it right in front of you -- which turned out to be a nonissue for me, as it's a use 5mins/do something else type of device for me anyway.  I have 3 PCs (4 before I junked my old server) all over the house if I want to do any serious PC'ing, the ipad does a fantastic job as an inbetween device you can do quick browsing during commercials, getting a quick drink, checking email before calling it a night, etc.  I was really looking forward to some of the competitors' tablets hoping for an even more convenient tabletop device, but it seems everyone else is doing the 650g-range device, albeit with an even more awkward 16:9 screen and Windows7.


----------



## bigshot

Quote: 





darkspoon said:


> again, i didnt say it was difficult to pick up or hold at all. it's size and weight just make it awkward and uncomfortable to hold for extended periods(hours at a time).


 

 I have the Apple standard case, and it's a lot less awkward in it. Pretty comfortable in fact.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





darkspoon said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5511907/how-are-you-holding-your-ipad
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=886934
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37235630/
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/apple-ipad-the-five-biggest-annoyances/34807
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





tacomn said:


> im not whining nor moaning.. I see a product that is lackluster yet Is selling well. I dont quite understand this turn of events so I decided to see what my fellows at headfli had to say about it. I was trying to be sensible but if that is all it takes for some of you to break out and resort to childish name calling, then im sorry I even asked.


 



The traditional definition of a troll refers to a member of a community or usenet group who 
makes posts deliberately designed to attract responses of outrage or indignation.


----------



## Uncle Erik

tacomm, then what is your purpose for participating in this thread? There's a lot of stuff discussed here that I would never buy. I rarely go to the portable forum because very few things there interest me. But that's not a reason for me to go in there and tell everyone that they're wasting their money because I think full-sized open headphones are better. I could make an argument supporting that, but I see that IEMs are used, and loved by a lot of people. And that's fine. If they bought something that works for them, I'm happy that they're happy. Likewise, if you're happy with a netbook, great. I'm not going to crap on you for it. I'm simply not going to buy a netbook and continue using the iPad which I find incredibly useful.


----------



## Skylab

bigshot said:


> I have the Apple standard case, and it's a lot less awkward in it. Pretty comfortable in fact.







 Same here - I don't think the Apple case looks all that nice, but it's mighty effective.


----------



## tacomn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qc98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt' it funny that we are all prepared to cut everyone slack on each person's taste in music.  However, taste in hardware is an entirely different thing!





Quote:

   



> True that.  Maybe I just don't read the right threads but I don't see Sennheiser people clashing against Grado users very often, either (and I'm definitely not the Grado type).  Not to say no one shouldn't be knocking on some of its more obvious faults, but perhaps this thread (and the way you posted it) may not have been the most appropriate one to post it on.  Almost makes me wonder if it was intentional trolling when he came back to post more after noting himself it may have been somewhat out-of-context


 
   
I was not trolling, but unfortunately it seems i was taken as one. I didnt expect this back lash from my simple comments, as usually there isnt a astigmatism revolving around a product on headfli. Even on appreciation threads, opposed views and questions are dealt with in a whole heartedly fashion and not in a defensive way. I find that when there is some questioning of a product on a forum and people discuss it, I get a better idea on the product and able to understand its capabilities/ drawbacks. I guess audio equipment is really different than headphones, never would of expected the old slaughtering of the lamb thing here though. I guess I have to treat topics like the ipad like I approach religion and politics, Watch your tongue or prepare for war


----------



## stevenswall

Can't we all get along? We could perhaps try focusing on the positive aspects of the iPad... I have found two:
   
  1. It looks fairly nice
  2. I can read text on its screen easier than a portable device
   
  I find the problem to be that when you focus on two huge purposes or functions for portable devices, namely media, and web browsing, the iPad craps out. Why do people use it at CanJam? It has terrible headphone output, and doesn't play FLAC. My DAP does both. Why would you surf the web with an iPad? You can't save or download anything, It doesn't support flash, and has compatibility issues with things like fading pictures (ex: here on headfi, try it.) Many modern phones can do all of that at 1/6 the size, not to mention the price. Why do people use it for business? It doesn't behave like a true computer, it's locked down and proprietary, and typing is easier on a netbook.
   
  As far as consumers go, Thoughtless is the new Normal.
   
  Conclusion: 
  If it can't even replace a single device, like a Phone, DAP, or Laptop, or better yet all three, what purpose does it have? Or is it truly just another 'lauded' Apple device, doing most everything, but only halfway, and only if Apple allows it, and only if you sync it every 30 days, own a Mac, and pay tribute to Steve 'Wonder' Jobs, a true genius, who knows how to tell people what they like, how much they will pay for it, and what they can do with it.


----------



## davo50

I've had an ipad for about three weeks now.  Sounds corny, but it has really changed our lifestyle.  I am reading more than I have in years.  I am better informed - the news apps are incredible - pick it up and in seconds you have current events at your fingertips.  We quit subscribing to the newspaper.  Web browsing on the couch, in bed.  My wife plays "words with friends" constantly.  We fight over the thing.  My daughter grabs it to check her facebook.....  the GPS, consult it before going to movies, and on and on.......  We leave it on the kitchen counter, the center of the family and it is in constant use.  This would never happen with a laptop or netbook  (which we have also).   the ergonomics, size, portability, and instant booting just make it extremely "usable".
   
  It's been interesting to see not only here, but many other forums I visit the number of people who constantly try to tell ipad users how terrible a product it is and list the specs vs. netbooks, blah, blah, blah....  Really rather humorous how vitriolic they can get.
   
  We get it OK - a lot of your points may be true.  So what.  The fact is, the vast majority of owners that have bought and used it are extremely happy with their purchase.  And that's what really matters.


----------



## DarkSpoon

not really sure why i'm being called a troll for stating a problem i had with the device. overall, it's a neat device but, like every device, it has some drawbacks.


----------



## Mr Do

Can we please get back to the topic at hand? Now that jail breaking is officialy legal I have successfuly unlocked my iPad and use backgrounder to play pandora and surf the web without a hitch. I've noticed some audio related apps within the jailbroken community and was wandering iif anyone uses any of these?







 Thanks.



 Do!


----------



## bigshot

darkspoon said:


> not really sure why i'm being called a troll for stating a problem i had with the device. overall, it's a neat device but, like every device, it has some drawbacks.







 You're not a troll because you pointed out a problem. You're a troll because you called people who disagreed with you "dense" and didn't acknowledge when people suggested solutions to your problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> Or is it truly just another 'lauded' Apple device, doing most everything, but only halfway, and only if Apple allows it, and only if you sync it every 30 days, own a Mac, and pay tribute to Steve 'Wonder' Jobs, a true genius, who knows how to tell people what they like, how much they will pay for it, and what they can do with it


 
  As of today, I have never owned a Mac and I do not have to sync it every 30 days.  Yes, as a business executive pushing a product, it is his job to convince us to buy his product for the uses that he puts forward.  Doesn't mean you can't jailbreak, though.  Sony, on the other hand, completely removed the partition for Linux when they were threated with a jb on the PS3. 
   
   Quote:


> If it can't even replace a single device, like a Phone, DAP, or Laptop, or better yet all three, what purpose does it have?


 
  What purpose does a laptop or DAP have if an iPad does everything I need?  
   
  Quote: 





> It has terrible headphone output, and doesn't play FLAC.


 
   
  It may play Flac with a JB.  However, I have transcoded all of my Flac files to Apple Lossless (without deleting the Flac file).  That way I have a backup of lossless music if I need it (which I have needed). 
   
  I am not sure about the headphone output because I never use it.  Unlike most DAPs, it can send out a digital signal via the USB camera connector and when I have it in my bag, I use a uDac.  When I am at home, I can hook it up to my desktop DACs and amps.
   
  Quote: 





> You can't save or download anything, It doesn't support flash, and has compatibility issues with things like fading pictures (ex: here on headfi, try it.)


 
  This is the only site I have seen that has the fading picture issue.  If you have to have Flash, then the iPad is not for you.  I knew I never went to Flash sites because I never ran across them with my iPhone.  With Netflix, Slingbox, Youtube, ABC, Orb and the stuff on the hard drive, I just don't need Flash.  That is not saying others don't, so they should definitely look into this before buying an iPad.
   
*I think the main point is that not everyone has the same needs*.  Don't buy an iPad if you have to have Flash or don't want to transcode FLAC files.  No big deal.


----------



## Skylab

I also have never owned a Mac of any sort. You don't have to be an Apple person to enjoy using or benefit from an iPad.  I am a 100% Windows/PC person for computers.


----------



## boomana

I've had my ipad for a month now.  NPR, NPR music (definitely check out this free app!), Instapaper, Guardian EyeWitness, BBC, NYTimes, Plants vs. Zombies, Netflix, Epicurious, Words with Friends, Atomic browser, getting my Kindle books transferred over...Totally love it.  The only thing I wish for is to be able to have more than one app open at at time.


----------



## Bombarde

I think we're supposed to get iOS4 on the iPad in October. Then we'll have our multitasking.



 Instapaper is great. GoodReader is a great app for PDFs, as well.


----------



## uofmtiger

I went ahead and installed the new jb via jailbreakme.com. It installed without a problem. I then installed backgrounder and it runs apps in the background. It will hold me over until Apple updates the OS.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> I went ahead and installed the new jb via jailbreakme.com. It installed without a problem. I then installed backgrounder and it runs apps in the background. It will hold me over until Apple updates the OS.


 

 I forgot about backgrounder.  Will have to look into getting that.  I've got the Spirit jailbreak on my iPad 3G with OS 3.2, and use MyWi 4.0 as my only JB app right now.


----------



## biomedengineer

Did you finding jailbreaking the iPad result in a more sluggish system?
   
  I jailbroke my iPod touch 2nd Gen and it was very slow and haven't tried to jailbreak anything since then.  But if it works fine on the iPad, I might try it on mine.
  Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> I went ahead and installed the new jb via jailbreakme.com. It installed without a problem. I then installed backgrounder and it runs apps in the background. It will hold me over until Apple updates the OS.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> Did you finding jailbreaking the iPad result in a more sluggish system?


 
  I just installed it last night, so I have not used it a lot since the jb.  However, I did not notice any sluggishness in how it ran with my limited use.  The jb via the website is extremely easy and fast.  I will just restore it to get rid of the jb if it starts to cause problems.   
   
  The main issue is that many Cydia apps have not been re-written for the iPad, so you have to be selective with what you install.  I mainly wanted backgrounder, so I am pretty happy that this has been reported to work.  I only tested it for a few minutes last night, running Rhapsody in the background while I surfed the web and it worked.  The main issue is that I do not have an app that manages the background applications at this time.  Therefore, I opened the backgrounder app and turned badges on.  This puts a badge in the corner of the programs that are running in the background.  To disable the background running on the app, I have to open it and hold down the home button, which disables the background running. 
   
  Disclaimer:  I have no idea whether the jb will break your iPad, so proceed at your own risk.


----------



## DarkSpoon

here is a list of iPad compatible cydia apps for those interested: http://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key=tHnYEq4SmhIGOgbH9TVgXgA&type=view&gid=0&f=true&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250


----------



## BaboonGuy

I think the best part of the iPad is the ergonomics of it. I basically have all the power of my laptop web browsing (Jump app) and watching videos (Air video) but I'm not confined to a desk or having to put it on my lap and sit down like a laptop. I can change positions and move around easily and I can tell it is so much better for my body than a laptop.
   
  I'll agree that it can be awkward in bed. Either you hold it up laying on your back or out it down and prop your head up or lay down flat on your stomach and use it flat in front of you. Only the last one I find comfortable. Holding it up can get tiring on the arm, the laptop wins here as it had the bottom hinge to prop on your chest to hold it up. On your side with neck up I feel is very bad.for my neck.
   
  Also it was definitely awkward before I got the Apple case, which makes a huge difference. Much more easily grippable and the angled feature is very nice.
   
  Btw, seriously if you have a strong network and a fast Windows computer I highly recommend using Jump. Go thru your local area ip, with the port forwarded, use RDP, use 1024x768 res, use HQ fonts and nothing else, play sound thru iPad, make your scroll bar wider with Microsoft Origami, set taskbar to left and auto-hide, use in landscape and lock screen but keep pointer and muse circle on... and it's super super win for web browsing.
   
  I never use Safari or iCab or Atomic now, just Chrome on my laptop through Jump. It is nicer to have a dedicated machine you can use for Jump only as changing settings on the computer could be a pain. That's how I do it and it's soooo wonderful. Jump in this setup is so fast, much faster than Safari on iPad. Scrolling is less smooth but you can get around faster with the wide scroll bar from Origami. For reference, videos through Jump play about half to a third speed than normally, but that's really good for other tasks like browsing.


----------



## stevenswall

So you use the iPad to remotely access something that actually works well... Ok. Like the people at CanJam who use it as a glorified remote... Hmm. This is quite interesting, as I don't understand the logic of having a device that doesn't do what you need it to in the first place. What do you know, I learn something new every day!


----------



## BaboonGuy

Quote: 





stevenswall said:


> So you use the iPad to remotely access something that actually works well... Ok. Like the people at CanJam who use it as a glorified remote... Hmm. This is quite interesting, as I don't understand the logic of having a device that doesn't do what you need it to in the first place. What do you know, I learn something new every day!


 

 True, but the remote access setup is so awesome that it has a ton of value for me. Not sure why this is reason to bash on the iPad? In fact I think it's a testament to its awesomeness with its versatility and the fact that it draws in developers that make really quality programs like Jump.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> True, but the remote access setup is so awesome that it has a ton of value for me. Not sure why this is reason to bash on the iPad? In fact I think it's a testament to its awesomeness with its versatility and the fact that it draws in developers that make really quality programs like Jump.


 
   I have never used Jump, but I use Logmein on the iPad quite a bit.  I have Logmein software on my laptop, too.  It is about getting to computers in other places while I am on vacation or lounging on the couch.  I also like the versatility.
   
   Quote:


> Like the people at CanJam who use it as a glorified remote


 
  Yes, it is a fantastic remote for music.  I use it with the Apple Remote software or Airfoil to control music sources on my media computer and that streams to the Airport Express setups I have around the house.  I also use it to control my main system that is hooked up  directly to the media computer.  It is great for controlling it without having to turn on the plasma. I am not sure how this is a downside?


----------



## MuuMuu

I was stuck on the notion that remote access stuff is mostly for work-related stuff but that sounds like a fantastic idea.  How much of a performance hit is there (on the system being remote-accessed) and are there solutions compatible with Win7?  I have a sub 21in monitor on the side when I don't have my TV turned on, if I can junk that in place of some decent ipad software that would be awesome.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well, my Spirit jailbroken iPad 3G with MyWi 4.0 is a great bonus that is saving me $10/day for 5 days on internet for my laptop while I'm on vacation.  Highly recommended.  MyWi has already paid for itself after the first 2 days.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote: 





muumuu said:


> I was stuck on the notion that remote access stuff is mostly for work-related stuff but that sounds like a fantastic idea.  How much of a performance hit is there (on the system being remote-accessed) and are there solutions compatible with Win7?  I have a sub 21in monitor on the side when I don't have my TV turned on, if I can junk that in place of some decent ipad software that would be awesome.


 

 the performance hit hasn't been too bad from what i've used but then again its hard to tell because im not physically on the machine. for windows 7 you can use any of the RDP(remote desktop protocol) clients. i recommend iTap RDP or for free you can try RDP Lite and it works pretty good too. you will need to enable RDP on your win7 machine first though. instructions can be found online. they also have VNC clients which would require you to install the VNC server on your windows machine which isnt difficult at all and it has the bonus of being the native client for Linux and and Mac OS. i cant recommend any clients though for VNC. i've only used the RDP clients for managing the servers here at work from time to time.


----------



## BaboonGuy

Quote: 





muumuu said:


> I was stuck on the notion that remote access stuff is mostly for work-related stuff but that sounds like a fantastic idea.  How much of a performance hit is there (on the system being remote-accessed) and are there solutions compatible with Win7?  I have a sub 21in monitor on the side when I don't have my TV turned on, if I can junk that in place of some decent ipad software that would be awesome.


 

 No performance hit that I can tell but I have a very fast i5 machine with an SSD and I mainly web browse. I use Win7 64bit and you can use any RDP client. Personally I love Jump because it has a mouse circle that enables precise mouse movement and clicking, which I find essential for Windows use on the iPad. And the shortcuts are very good, like two finger scrolling, two finger tap for right click, and three finger keyboard open and close. As well the interface is very clean, the only things are the mouse, mouse circle, and a very small transparent bar (only about an inch across and half a cm down) at the top, and sometimes the kb.
   
  Using the 1024x768 res and making the scroll bars thick with Origami (google for good blog guides) are very key for me.
   
  No harm in trying the free clients first though.


----------



## mamacheese

is there NX for ipads? If so that would work great for remote desktoping


----------



## uofmtiger

Logmein is great, but there is no audio.  It sounds like Jump beats it on that front.  I have never tried anything other than Logmein, so I can't say if it has anything over Jump.


----------



## MuuMuu

Don't really need remote playing of sound; I'll see about playing around with a few programs to see which one I like, thanks.


----------



## BaboonGuy

Quote: 





mamacheese said:


> is there NX for ipads? If so that would work great for remote desktoping


 

 Quick google reveals that it's not planned yet.
   
  I'm using Jump for the first time not on my network, at a coffee shop right now and it's significantly slower. I'm not sure if it's the google cloud login method I'm using vs straight ip, or if it's the coffee shop connection. When I'm on the same network at home the performance is really awesome (connected straight via local ip address).
   
  Still usable definitely but slower.
   
  Apparently Microsoft is revamping RDP for Win7 SP1, but I think it's only runnable off a server version of Windows and client works on the Win7 machine or something like that. If I were them and wanted to make an iPad competitor I think a machine designed strictly to use RDP that was super optimized with their new software could be really great. According to MS the new RDP they're using can play videos smoothly, if true that would be incredible.


----------



## BaboonGuy

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> Logmein is great, but there is no audio.  It sounds like Jump beats it on that front.  I have never tried anything other than Logmein, so I can't say if it has anything over Jump.


 

 How do you find the controls on Logmein? You have to rely on tapping to hit accurately right?
   
  I'd try it but these remote apps are pricey.


----------



## BaboonGuy

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> Logmein is great, but there is no audio.  It sounds like Jump beats it on that front.  I have never tried anything other than Logmein, so I can't say if it has anything over Jump.


 

 Audio is nifty but it's not synced with video, usually a little bit off, I suspect a limitation of the RDP. I use it to watch live webcast interviews and it works well enough.


----------



## charliex

I LOVE MY IPAD!!  I got the 32GB Wi-Fi and 3G version. I have absolutely NO use for an iPhone which to me is a terrible waste of money since I rarely if
  ever make telephone calls and even find my $10.00/month pay-as-you-go doesn't even get used.   The iPad is the perfect mid ground between my PC and my laptops. 
  Soooo convenient and fun. And at my tender young age of 59, I can actually see the screen quite unlike having to squint to use a friends iTouch or smartphone. 
  More than 10 hours of battery life, superfast Safari browsing, a VERY easy and quick to use keyboard.  Its not heavy and is very easy to use and hold - I now take it with me
  everywhere, while waiting in the car for the better half, at meetings, the beach, you name it.  The apps are never ending.  I could go on, but will save for later.
  Threre will always be yeasayers and naysayers for every new product and technology - as has been said - to each their own!


----------



## uofmtiger

baboonguy said:


> How do you find the controls on Logmein? You have to rely on tapping to hit accurately right?
> 
> I'd try it but these remote apps are pricey.





I had it on my iPhone, so at least there was not an additional fee for the iPad.



 I am not sure what you are describing, but it has a curser and you control it by moving your finger around the screen. Once you have the arrow over a program, you tap the screen twice to open it. There are keyboard functions and you can also make it right click. It is pretty easy to master once you use it for any amount of time.


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Same here - I don't think the Apple case looks all that nice, but it's mighty effective.


 
  I have the Brenthaven Case - its terrific.  Padded just right, zippered top and sippered separate compartment, hidden carrying handle and very professional looking and attractive - and price was right - only $29.95.  I've seen tried others, but keep coming back to the Brenthaven


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





tacomn said:


> it can text, has 2 times the ram, has 2 cameras as opposed to none, has multitasking.... and can be pocketable. A cheap netbook will out perform a ipad and will have flash. Not trying to start a flame war, but I really dont understand the need for it, except maybe applying to the saying that "bigger is always better"


 



  
  Quote: 





tacomn said:


> no one commented on how you can get better bang for your buck and better spec tablet than ipad if your claim is you like to use a pad more than something else.
> 
> uncle eric "As usual, the PC industry is stuck a good 5-10 years in the past."
> 
> ...


 
   
  It simply sounds as if the iPad is not for you - stick to your Laptop or Netbook then.  As for the rest of us that love our iPads, I guess that we have seen that it more than meets our needs and has been a runaway success,


----------



## uofmtiger

charliex said:


> I have the Brenthaven Case - its terrific.  Padded just right, zippered top and sippered separate compartment, hidden carrying handle and very professional looking and attractive - and price was right - only $29.95.  I've seen tried others, but keep coming back to the Brenthaven





Do you have a link? I am always intersted in other options. I love the Apple case for home use, but I got a Design and Motion case for work.


----------



## shigzeo

The problem with the brenthaven, or any other iPad case for that matter, is that you cannot type with it. The Apple one is expensive and who knows how durable (or not), but at least it is easy and unobtrusive for typing. I have the Marware one which is very good for protection and it too can stand up in various ways for typing, but... it sucks for typing, guiding my thumbs away from the spacebar and into other keys. It is horrid. I have asked a friend to pick up the apple case for me and send it when he is in HK in two weeks. I am fed up with this... 'looks strong' argument that keeps makers from producing practical cases for users who want to USE the iPad as a practical laptop replacement.


----------



## BaboonGuy

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> The problem with the brenthaven, or any other iPad case for that matter, is that you cannot type with it. The Apple one is expensive and who knows how durable (or not), but at least it is easy and unobtrusive for typing. I have the Marware one which is very good for protection and it too can stand up in various ways for typing, but... it sucks for typing, guiding my thumbs away from the spacebar and into other keys. It is horrid. I have asked a friend to pick up the apple case for me and send it when he is in HK in two weeks. I am fed up with this... 'looks strong' argument that keeps makers from producing practical cases for users who want to USE the iPad as a practical laptop replacement.


 

 Have you tried the DODOcase?


----------



## BaboonGuy

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> I had it on my iPhone, so at least there was not an additional fee for the iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you are describing, but it has a curser and you control it by moving your finger around the screen. Once you have the arrow over a program, you tap the screen twice to open it. There are keyboard functions and you can also make it right click. It is pretty easy to master once you use it for any amount of time.


 

 This video shows it very well, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3vGDDBB6Ac#t=1m45s
   
  See how he grabs that circle. It's a great feature that means no misclicks. For a right click you just place your cursor with the circle (or not) and then double tap anywhere on the screen for a right click.
   
  The rest of the video is not that great. That guy doesn't have it set up the best way imo. Locked screen is definitely the way to go iyam, so you're not worrying about the screen shifting around and messing with zooming around. Also he keeps the top bar open which I don't. I keep it hidden so it's very small and transparent. Instead to open the keyboard I do a three finger tap and it's great.
   
  Heck, I'm thinking of making a video to describe all this because I think it's just super fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This video was made by the Jump guys and it's pretty cool, I didn't know you could do a few of those things like Video Out and making it a vertical display totally filled like that. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHWMd4Vunfs
   
  ^ When they load pages in Firefox and stuff, that's accurate to how fast it is for me too


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





boomana said:


> I've had my ipad for a month now.  NPR, NPR music (definitely check out this free app!), Instapaper, Guardian EyeWitness, BBC, NYTimes, Plants vs. Zombies, Netflix, Epicurious, Words with Friends, Atomic browser, getting my Kindle books transferred over...Totally love it.  The only thing I wish for is to be able to have more than one app open at at time.


 

 Thanx boomana - just got the NPR for iPad app (free) - GREAT app.
  Now that we can jailbreak our new toy, we can have more than one app open and multitasking again reigns


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> Do you have a link? I am always intersted in other options. I love the Apple case for home use, but I got a Design and Motion case for work.


 
   
  http://www.brenthaven.com/mac-catalog/prostyle-ipad-sleeve-blk


----------



## uofmtiger

I almost went with a sleeve by Waterfield so that I could keep the Apple case on it. The downside to the Apple case is that it is too thin to offer much protection... Of course, the thinness makes it easy to handle, so that is the trade off. 

 I got this one:

 http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Genuine-Leather-Adjustible-Headrest/dp/B003FCV68K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1281152405&sr=8-2

 The strap around the front doubles as a way to hang it from the back of a headrest, so I figured I could use it for that if nothing else. I do not have any problems typing with it. The main issue is that I have only used it a couple days and I still have to get used to the bigger size. I like the way it has several angles you can display it and the leather outer and suede inside is pretty nice.

 The jump app is similar to Logmein, but Logemein does not have a circle.. You can pretty much put your fingers anywhere on the screen to move it. It looks like the logmein method is a bit better if you want to get something in the task bar. There are some nice tutorials on the iPad with Logmein on YouTube, too.


----------



## Skylab

Yeah that Brenthaven case looks nice, but doesn;t do what I want.  I want a case that I never have to remove the iPad from, and that can be used as a stand and works to help prop up in my lap.  Ergonomically, the Apple case is absolutely perfect - I just wish it looked a little nicer.


----------



## shigzeo

From the looks of it, the DODOcase is exactly what I have, except a bit nicer. I DON't want added thickness; I want to type in the simple slimness that allows hands to not cock at bad angles and get tired. I used Apple's slim keyboard day in day out and any case that makes even a slight lift is not worth it. Mine will be replaced and no matter how nice and professional the DODOcase looks, it isn't what I need.


----------



## grokit

The Wedgepad is an ergonomic and unusual way to type and view with the iPad; it's a beanbag.


----------



## Pangaea

I tried getting one of those, and it was a royal pain in the butt.  I finally cancelled (which was a process) after being lied to a few times about shipping dates by the owner.  Maybe he has caught up by now but I would be weary.


----------



## Bombarde

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Yeah that Brenthaven case looks nice, but doesn;t do what I want.  I want a case that I never have to remove the iPad from, and that can be used as a stand and works to help prop up in my lap.  Ergonomically, the Apple case is absolutely perfect - I just wish it looked a little nicer.


 

 Agree, Skylab. When I first opened the case, I thought, "Ugh, this looks cheesy. I'm taking it back." But after using it and looking at alternatives, I really like the functionality and the fact that it doesn't bulk up the iPad more than necessary. It also has the benefit of being easily cleaned if you get something on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  So for me, the functionality has trumped and I'm still using it.


----------



## Pangaea

Has anyone confirmed the Meier 3Move working with the iPad?  Skylab?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





pangaea said:


> I tried getting one of those, and it was a royal pain in the butt.  I finally cancelled (which was a process) after being lied to a few times about shipping dates by the owner.  Maybe he has caught up by now but I would be weary.


 

 Yeah it took a long time to get, I think there were some production issues. I believe they have caught up, and they are offering free shipping now. At least they took the time to get the product right and didn't ship out the bad version. I almost canceled myself but am glad I didn't.


----------



## Pangaea

Thats good to know, at least he wasn't scamming people.  It was too hard to tell, I just know he missed all the dates he promised me.


----------



## Skylab

pangaea said:


> Has anyone confirmed the Meier 3Move working with the iPad?  Skylab?




<

 I no longer own a 3Move.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

skylab said:


> I no longer own a 3Move.







 What you mean is you gave it away for the cost of shipping, silly.


----------



## Skylab

LOL! That's true (and technically mine was a 2Move).


----------



## charliex

What I don't get, it the purpose of 'screen protectors' for an iPad - really?? 
  It's a touch screen for heaven's sake and is meant to be touched and
  fingerprinted. I just take a soft cloth or towel and give it a quick wipe
  when done.  I see no need for something that is meaningless and simply
  gets in the way, reduces resolution and wrinkles and folds and peels.


----------



## Ypoknons

Screen protectors noticeably reduce screen resolution? I know the matte ones add some noise, but never noticed much with the glare types.
   
  Application must be a pain though, in the USA it's always DIY... around here the shop sales puts it on for you and they're usually quite good at it, no folds or creases. A good one usually lasts years in my experience, though it depends.


----------



## BaboonGuy

Quote: 





ypoknons said:


> Screen protectors noticeably reduce screen resolution? I know the matte ones add some noise, but never noticed much with the glare types.
> 
> Application must be a pain though, in the USA it's always DIY... around here the shop sales puts it on for you and they're usually quite good at it, no folds or creases. A good one usually lasts years in my experience, though it depends.


 

 Man that's soooo nice. I bought a Power Support Anti Glare and had a hellaish time getting it on.
   
  It did noticeably change the image quality. It wasn't as bright and crisp, but only by a very small amount, but enough for me to notice. I bought it mainly to reduce friction between the glass and my finger and while it did that, I ended up realizing that I like the glass better and took it off. Since I've managed to get used to sliding around with my finger and don't really notice the friction that much, maybe that I've changed how I put my finger on the screen so there is less friction? I don't know.


----------



## Superfrag

I don't use screen protectors either. By chance there are too many fingerprints, few swipes with a tissue/cloth and they're all gone.


----------



## Kobra

I use a anti glare on my iPad, because without it it would be nigh impossible to use it outside in bright light. Though it takes away some of the "goodness" of the screen it's worth it.


----------



## Pangaea

I am not really worried about finger prints, that is an easy fix.  What got me to use one was the reports of the screen scratching.  For a device that is getting thrown around, and put in bags its a worthy trade off for me.


----------



## uofmtiger

I bought one and asked my gf to put it on the iPad for me (she put on my iPhone screen protector without a problem), but she gave it back with about a million bubbles.  I tried using the little cardboard cutout to get them out, but it was hopeless.  I tried a credit card and it was putting small indentions in the protector... I gave up and threw out the protector.  If anyone knows of a protector that is easy to put on, or has a technique that works, I would be interested.


----------



## DarkSpoon

i've heard good things about this invisihield stuff. they apply them for you at the malls in this area. i dont know if they have them at your malls.
  http://www.zagg.com/invisibleshield/apple-ipad-cases-screen-protectors-covers-skins-shields.php


----------



## qc98

I have used the Zagg product on my iPhone and iPods. It is finicky to put on, but very effective. Let me first address installation.

 It seems very difficult to get all the bubble out. However, the product appears to shrink as it "dries". The bubbles disappear. What you are left with is a very smooth surface with an interesting feel after it is finished.

 There is no doubt that it provides incredible protection. Apparently, it is made from the same product as is used to protect the leading edge of helicopter blades. Obviously, this is based on what I read in the marketing materials. 

 I haven't added it to my iPad. Currently, I am relying on the standard Apple case for protection. I doubt the iPad would fit into the case with the Zagg skin installed.

 If someone wasn't going to use a tight-fitting case, I would recommend consideration of the Zagg product.


----------



## Ypoknons

Granted, the screen protector was more relevant before capacitative touch screens and devices in general got a big slab of hard glass on top of the screen. Don't know about the iPad; with the iPhone 4 I'm more concerned about shock from dropping instead of scratches.


----------



## shigzeo

I don't use screen protectors with my iPod touch and now my iPad. The touch doesn't even have a case and it's been dropped, kicked and even thrown mild distances. The screen has been next to keys and coins, been laid flat on rough surfaces and smooth ones. There are 4 small scratches that you have to really peer at to see on the front after two years of hard (and when I say hard, I mean to say that the back is bend from a drop onto steps) use.
   
  I see no reason to use a screen protector on top of glass unless you plan on dropping the thing onto concrete; it simply doesn't get hurt otherwise.


----------



## grawk

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I see no reason to use a screen protector on top of glass unless you plan on dropping the thing onto concrete; it simply doesn't get hurt otherwise.


 

 One doesn't "plan" such things, merely anticipate them.


----------



## biomedengineer

Oh gosh, they're expensive.  When I asked, they charge about $60 to apply a protector on.
   
  All, unless you want to reduce glare or don't trust yourself, you really don't need a screen protector.  I used to have them on my iPhone and took it off.  6 months later, still scratchless.
   
  So I didn't bother putting one on my iPad (but use a protective case). 
   
  There are plenty of videos online that demonstrate the amazing resistance of these screens by using nails and other metals to try to scratch them.


----------



## DarkSpoon

i personally dont use a screen protector either but some people at work were talking about the zagg stuff when we were distributing all the Evo's we got in.


----------



## grawk

We got a Speck ShieldView for ours.  Went on pretty easily.  Haven't used it enough to have an opinion of it otherwise, tho.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I skipped the screen protector on my Otterbox Defender case as I always have the hard cover on when mine is in a bag etc.

 So far I have the Apple Case, the travel case from in case I think that holds the blue tooth keyboard and some Krave case that is a padded carrying case. I like the Otterbox far better that all the others and it is nice that it can slide into the travel case to make it easy to carry everything.


----------



## schwallman

bought a otterbox defender and got it in yesterday. It was $50 at amazon. Really like it but my sm3 iems plug does not fit in it with the case on the ipad. It adds some weight to it but it doesnt bother me, i am a man afterall.


----------



## ozz

I don't use a screen protector on anything I have and have been lucky I guess but I am thinking about a stand for the iPad.


----------



## schwallman

i tried the matte films. while i like the smoothness of it it was harder to do some gestures and it seemed to stay dirtier all the time. I took it off and went bareback. I tried once again to install the film that came with the otterbox but there were some specks that I wasnt happy with and took it off.

  
  Quote: 





ozz said:


> I don't use a screen protector on anything I have and have been lucky I guess but I am thinking about a stand for the iPad.


----------



## jude

I use a BoxWave anti-glare screen protector. Having been a PDA user long before there were smartphones, I've tried and used _many_ different screen protectors. There might be nothing tougher than ZAGG's InvisibleShield, but it has a grippy texture, and is not anti-glare. The BoxWave is thinner than the ZAGG, but also far smoother (fingers actually glide across it easier than on a bare screen, in my opinion), and is easily the best anti-glare protector I've used.

The BoxWave is also _much_ easier to install than the ZAGG, requiring no liquids or sprays. Dust is easily removed with Scotch tape during the installation process. With all the practice I had from years of applying these things (only on much smaller screens previously), the installation ended up so clean you'd be hard pressed to know there was anything at all on my screen--except for the fact that there's virtually no glare.

The BoxWave anti-glare protector is also easy to clean. I use KlearScreen spray (also called iKlear), and its accompanying cloth. (I also use the pre-moistened KlearScreen wipes, with a mini KlearScreen cloth to buff, when I'm on the go.). By the way, if you're not familiar with KlearScreen (again, also called iKlear), it contains no alcohol, and restores your screens (including laptop screens) to as close to when your devices were brand new better than any other cleaning solution I've tried. (It does not remove scratches, however.)


----------



## MuuMuu

Bought a powersupply (or whatever the name of the co was) protector.  Nightmare of an install, decided I don't want to mess with it and have been perfectly happy w/o a protector since.  Glare is a nonissue as I don't actively seek out sunny spots to use the thing.  Really wish I didn't listen to the paranoid folks' "oh no mine got scratched!" rhetoric early on though, would have saved me 40 bucks.  A faintly visible mark when you're at exactly x degree angle to the ipad is not even close to being an issue.  Smudges on the ipad can be cleaned off easily w/o any cleaning equipment, and 99% of the time you can't see it when it's turned on anyway.


----------



## ozz

Thanks jude for the iKlear suggestion I will pick some up was cautious about a cleaner. Anyone try the Griffin iPad stand?


----------



## jude

ozz said:


> Thanks jude for the iKlear suggestion I will pick some up was cautious about a cleaner. Anyone try the Griffin iPad stand?





I did pick up the Griffin A-Frame, if that's the one you're referring to. Great, solid stand. I did, however, end up returning it. It is quite heavy, and I was looking for something to carry around.

I just ended up picking up the official Apple iPad case, and use that as a stand. However, the Apple case as a stand is, for me, limited to simply propping up the iPad as a screen. It's not sturdy enough as a stand to allow for screen handling (poking, swiping, etc.) without some amount of caution or bracing. The A-Frame, on the other hand, props the iPad up sturdily enough (in either orientation) that it feels like you could practically push your finger through your screen before it toppled over. 

The A-Frame is a great stand if what you're looking for is mostly a stand for your desk that you would only occasionally need to tote around (it does fold quite flat). For that kind of need, it would probably be my first choice.


----------



## YoNni22

In regards to a iPad stand, take a look at another Griffin product called the Loop.  Much cheaper then the A-Frame and u can have it on an incline so u can type.


----------



## ozz

Thanks for the suggestions will try to look at them tomorrow.


----------



## uofmtiger

I ended up buying some Tripar Medium Adjustable Easel stands.  They were around $20 for 12 of them.  You can also buy them individually.  In addition to using them for the iPad, I also use them to display discs (bluray, DVD, CD, etc..) that are currently being played.   I wanted something cheap to put around my favorite reading spots around the house.


----------



## ozz

I think when this gets back in stock at my local store I will purchase it. http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/a-frame


----------



## MuuMuu

This is the case I have when I take the ipad out of the house; also doubles as a decent stand (w/ ipad in landscape).
   
  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K0E6BG/


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> This is the case I have when I take the ipad out of the house; also doubles as a decent stand (w/ ipad in landscape).


 
   This is very similar to the leather case I posted earlier.  I am pretty sure there was a version similar to this one, too.  They must be selling it under different names.
   
  I bought the Tripar adjustable stands for the Apple case, but I mainly just use this case instead of a stand, nowadays.


----------



## Somnambulist

A bump just to let iPad owners know that the Remote app for iPhone has been updated to v2.0, and is now available for iPad too! On the iPad it looks just like iTunes, complete with all the cover art, very nice! The thought of using it to control iTunes on a media server, which streams to an Apple TV via AirPlay and into a proper audio rig sounds... well, nice.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Very cool! I'll have to download the new Remote this evening. Is it still a few more weeks before the AppleTV comes out? I have a $100 gift card burning a hole in my wallet.


----------



## uofmtiger

I downloaded it tonight and it looks great. I don't have an Apple TV, but it works with my Airport Express units.


----------



## Trysaeder

So now that my dad's taken my ipad overseas for two weeks, I realise this useless thing has snuck into a crack in my life and won't let go. I'm really missing it for the short but enjoyable times that I normally use it, such as while watching tv, watching movies in bed, and soon after the holidays, as a textbook at school.


----------



## Somnambulist

Just need iOS 4.2 for AirPlay... hurry up November!


----------



## ozz

I ended up with this stand after trying several and its light and easy to carry can even be carried in your jean pocket. http://twelvesouth.com/products/compass/


----------



## krmathis

I would not be surprised if Apple get to release iPad 2 in the US before they even release the first generation iPad over here.
  6 months have gone since the US release and still no sight. .
   
  Just insane!


----------



## Bones13

I got my new case from Vaja Cases yesterday, and it is the nicest one I have seen.  Their leather is always the best. Mine came in black with red interior. (one of their pre-made specials a couple of weeks back.)  I had the Dodo case that looks like a Moleskine notebook, this one is slimmer, and fitst the iPad better.


----------



## Skylab

Wow that does look nice!  What model is that specifically?  Vaja does make nice stuff...


----------



## Bombarde

uncle erik said:


> Very cool! I'll have to download the new Remote this evening. Is it still a few more weeks before the AppleTV comes out? I have a $100 gift card burning a hole in my wallet.






 Erik-

 The new Apple TVs have hit the Apple stores today, I believe. A friend who works there sent me an email today.

 The new iPad version of the Remote is pretty cool!


----------



## midoo1990

Quote: 





krmathis said:


> I would not be surprised if Apple get to release iPad 2 in the US before they even release the first generation iPad over here.
> 6 months have gone since the US release and still no sight. .
> 
> Just insane!


 


   it did hit my country a while back but they are clearly joking! $1000 for the 16gigs.iphone4 also was released here and it costs more than the ipad. $1500 for the damn thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i am waiting for someone to put ipad in the fs forum so that i can purchase it.


----------



## krmathis

midoo1990 said:


> it did hit my country a while back but they are clearly joking! $1000 for the 16gigs.iphone4 also was released here and it costs more than the ipad. $1500 for the damn thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is just wrong. No idea what is "your country", but those prices are way too high.
  Over here in Norway the iPhone 4G sell for: 8GB = $680 (NOK 3990), 16GB = $840 (NOK 4890) and 32GB = $990 (NOK 5790). All prices are for unlocked iPhone 4Gs with no operator contract.
   
  No iPad prices - obviously, since it is yet to be released.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





bombarde said:


> Erik-
> 
> The new Apple TVs have hit the Apple stores today, I believe. A friend who works there sent me an email today.
> 
> The new iPad version of the Remote is pretty cool!


 

 Yes it's out now. I will probably hold off getting one until 4.2 and Airplay arrives though.
   
  Worth noting if you didn't know already, the the Apple TV runs a version of iOS and has 8GB flash storage (mainly for caching movies and so on on), and means that you will probably see applications for the device in the near-future, probably in the audio/video vein. When taken apart, there is also space for more memory, but whether you can add to it, like a Mac Mini, I haven't looked up yet.


----------



## Uncle Erik

bombarde said:


> Erik-
> 
> The new Apple TVs have hit the Apple stores today, I believe. A friend who works there sent me an email today.
> 
> The new iPad version of the Remote is pretty cool!





Thanks!

 As luck would have it, I'm stuck in a lonely, remote corner of the desert for the next two weeks. Well, not really. We have all the big chain stores, a few places with microbrew on tap and even an In'n'Out, but, sadly, no Apple Store. I've got to go to LA on 10/14, so I'll pick one up then.

 Just as well, I suppose, because I don't have a TV yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't had one since '99, but am planning to pick up one during the big sales after Thanskgiving. Some 32" models are rumored to drop to $200-$250. Can't wait, because I plan to integrate the whole thing together, so I can run the stereo (except for the turntable) and video from the iPad.


----------



## Bombarde

uncle erik said:


> Just as well, I suppose, because I don't have a TV yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 I won't be picking one up yet either. Gotta stick with my old one, as my old RPTV has no hdmi.

 Of course, for what I've spent on headphones the last few months, I could have gotten a nice big plasma... But, hey - gotta keep the priorities, straight, right?


----------



## Uncle Erik

Exactly! I've knocked off the headphones for awhile now. The JH13 is tempting as is the LCD2, but I'm finishing a new pair of speakers up and plan to sit tight for awhile.

 But a new TV would be nice. I've only been getting to four or five movies a year for seven years, so I need to catch up. The crazy job I had kept me from watching much, though I used to see one almost every day. There are a few hundred I need to catch up on.


----------



## bigshot

I recently got an Epson1080p projector and ten foot screen. It's a whole new thing. Nothing like a TV set.


----------



## Somnambulist

Awesome, I'd like a projector one day. A 40-50" screen is more than enough for most things, but for movies I want something BIG and projectors are just more practical and cost-effective in terms of size. The only problem is controlling ambient light... but I can always save up for one of those Black Diamond 2 screens, lol.


----------



## Chimera-se

Has anyone noticed your iPad screen reacting to a headphone cord brushing across it? This happens with the se530 cord while the iPad is in my lap. Weird...


----------



## Bombarde

My T1 cable does nothing to mine.

 Does yours react as if touched by a finger?


----------



## Chimera-se

Yeah, it either moves the screen around or highlights an area to be copied. It makes no sense.


----------



## Uncle Erik

The screens are capacitative. IIRC, it counts on your finger to conduct slightly, so if your cable is moving the screen, it is either conducting or is already conducting a little power on the outside.


----------



## lextek

Sorry if this has been asked.  We have a house full of Macs with different iTunes libraries.  We use Home sharing and works great. Does the iPad use Home Sharing also?  Or does the music/files have to be actually on the iPad?  I'd love to be able to access all the music in the house with the iPad.  Oh I haven't bought it yet.  The new "little" Macbook Air is also tempting.


----------



## grokit

There's a $3 app called Stream To Me that lets you play easily-published iTunes playlists from any Mac on your local network on your iPad, while Apple's free (recently updated for the iPad) Remote app lets you control an iTunes music library on any Mac on your local network from your iPad. Both are easy to use and work flawlessly.


----------



## lextek

Download Streattome for the iPhone.  Playing around with it now.  Seems to work pretty, good.  I've used Remote on the iPhone for some time.


----------



## Morshu

If the new nano works well as a watch, the ipad can function as a clock on the wall


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





morshu said:


> If the new nano works well as a watch, the ipad can function as a clock on the wall


 

 I use mine as a digital picture frame, instead of a Kodak frame like my wife uses at work.


----------



## jeffreyj900

I bought a 64gb wifi version. Really enjoying it. Got an otterbox commuter case for it which I really like as well. I was afraid I wouldn't use my Macbook Pro anymore, but they just have different purposes. It has been a perfect traveling companion as well!


----------



## Chimera-se

Awesome! I have a 64gb iPad as well. Perfect for reading Head-Fi late at night! Cheers!


----------



## DJGeorgeT

I am thinking of getting an Ipad as a replacement for pads of paper. I am thinking of using it to take notes during conference calls and meetings. Also if I have a great idea, I would like to draw concepts and diagrams. I am thinking of using a stylus to write normally like I do with pen and paper. Is the resolution of the Ipad good enough to take handwriting strokes with a stylus? What apps do you use for this purpose??? Thanks


----------



## Chimera-se

I'm not sure about actually "writing" on the iPad, but I'm sure it's possible. I have a few drawing programs, so I can attest to the screen sensitivity. Others can chime in with specifics. There are a ton of productivity apps so you shouldn't have a problem there. I'm trying to think of a particular one, it's for brainstorming, and some absolutely swear by it. You can make diagrams, whatever. I'll try to think of it. It might be a good idea to check out the app store before you take the plunge just to make sure, though.


----------



## grokit

Maybe there's a Newton app?


----------



## Superfrag

Quote: 





djgeorget said:


> I am thinking of getting an Ipad as a replacement for pads of paper. I am thinking of using it to take notes during conference calls and meetings. Also if I have a great idea, I would like to draw concepts and diagrams. I am thinking of using a stylus to write normally like I do with pen and paper. Is the resolution of the Ipad good enough to take handwriting strokes with a stylus? What apps do you use for this purpose??? Thanks


 

 I actually bought a wireless bluetooth keyboard from apple for taking notes in class, and it works very well. Its small and compact, and along with the iPad has completely replaced pen and paper.
   
  I came across a good stylus which worked well with capacitive screens, I believe it was called pogo stylus or something like that..


----------



## DJGeorgeT

I really do not want to use a keyboard since I am currently using my Palm TX to take handwritten notes. I just need something bigger with more writing space per page.


----------



## grokit

Phatware makes WritePad, don't know how good it is it's $10


----------



## uofmtiger

I like Note Taker HD, but to be honest, I have not used it very often.  It will let you pick an area between the lines and then write in bigger letters and it will shrink to fill that space.  It takes a while to get used to it, but I think it may be what you are looking for.  
   
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/note-taker-hd/id366572045?mt=8


----------



## DJGeorgeT

Thanks, that's what I was looking for though it seems like Penultimate might be easier to use:
   
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/penultimate/id354098826?mt=8#
   
  Thanks all for your help. I am going to buy an IPad then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> I like Note Taker HD, but to be honest, I have not used it very often.  It will let you pick an area between the lines and then write in bigger letters and it will shrink to fill that space.  It takes a while to get used to it, but I think it may be what you are looking for.
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/note-taker-hd/id366572045?mt=8


----------



## Blisse

I think the iPad is heat sensitive, so if you want to jot notes down with a stylus, that's a no go. But as a keyboard or with your finger it may work.
   
  EDIT: Apparently not? My iPod touch is. How lame.


----------



## Somnambulist

They're all heat sensitive, you have to use specific styluses like the Pogo ones for iPhones/iPads/iPods. Penultimate looks great for taking quick notes, although I'd probably use a bluetooth keyboard for anything extensive... which I probably will come Q1 when iPad 2 comes out!


----------



## Uncle Erik

No, the iPad's screen works based on capacitance, not heat.


----------



## hifimusiclover

i dont know why people keep thinking those capacitive screen detect heat.
   
  one time i am using the griffin pen, my friends ask 'wow, cool, does that pen emits heat?'


----------



## grokit

capacitive meaning it detects the body's electricity, rather than its heat
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touchscreen#Technologies


----------



## Blisse

Because I don't study the art of touch screens. oO
  Knowledge is power~


----------



## Somnambulist

While they're capacitive, if you... actually heat was the wrong word... if you have dry hands (due to the cold, mostly) then you'll find it sometimes won't register your input since you need something to keep a good level of conductivity between your finger and the screen (i.e. skin oil most of the time).


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> While they're capacitive, if you... actually heat was the wrong word... if you have dry hands (due to the cold, mostly) then you'll find it sometimes won't register your input *since you need something to keep a good level of conductivity between your finger and the screen (i.e. skin oil most of the time). *


 


  Not true.  It works fine through thick plastic screen savers.


----------



## Somnambulist

I have a BodyGuardz screen protector on mine. Cold dry hands = couldn't swipe to open the dock. Only happened once or twice though. Conversely when I was wearing some thin gloves that got damp due to the weather the other week, I could use the phone instead of having to take them off as normal.


----------



## Somnambulist

iOS 4.3 offers multitouch gestures for your iPad! 
   
  4-5 finger swipe up/down to bring up the multi-taskig bar, left/right to switch between apps directly
  4-5 finger pinch/spread to enter last used app (I think)/exit to the home screen
   
  iPad 2 to have no Home button?! iPhone 5 to do away with it as well?!


----------



## Confispect

Interesting got a link???


----------



## Somnambulist

It's on Gizmodo and Engadget, but here's a YouTube vid:





   
  Skip to about 3mins in.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

theyll definitely be adding those gestures, but they wont take away the home button, it would preclude you from using the phone one handed


----------



## Confispect

Nice, slightly buggy with Skype and such but other wise I can see the potential.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> theyll definitely be adding those gestures, but they wont take away the home button, it would preclude you from using the phone one handed


 


  Originally Steve Jobs wanted the iPhone to have no physical buttons and while I don't think the iPhone 5 will get rid of the Home button entirely, IMO it would be better suited on the back opposite the camera; accessed by your index finger but not in the way for holding it. You can see from their design choices over the years (going more and more unibody/no visible seams) and moving buttons out of sight that if they had a good method of doing everything the home button does, without actually using the button itself, then it'll work it's way to the product line.


----------



## Confispect

I'd look forward to a no button Iphone 5 just to see what else they could bring to the table. I doubt this will happen but you never know.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I wouldn't mind seeing the Home button go away. If there's a good workaround, I'm up for it. My guess is they'd like to increase the screen to cover the entire front of the iPhone. The screen could be a lot bigger without the button and moving the speaker and camera around.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the Home button go away. If there's a good workaround, I'm up for it. My guess is they'd like to increase the screen to cover the entire front of the iPhone. The screen could be a lot bigger without the button and moving the speaker and camera around.


 


  1+


----------



## Blisse

I think they'll lean towards making the home button similar to the power and volume buttons in the future. The only problem would be mistaking the home button for the power.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I think they'll lean towards making the home button similar to the power and volume buttons in the future. The only problem would be mistaking the home button for the power.


 


  Not a problem at all integrate a hold for 5 secs and then the power goes off. But how can the home buttons be used as....volume? I think a better function would to tap a specified volume bar or icon.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

i guess they could move the home button to the side of the phone somewhere, i jsut dont see them getting rid of a button completely, it would quite literally stop you from being able to use the phone one handed. and adding the gestures so you dont have to use the button would be cool too, just dont take the button away
   
  Though for the iPad i would be perfectly fine wtih it, since no one can use the iPad single handed, uses gestures for that would be cool.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I wonder if you could replace the Home button with a gesture like making a circle. I can do that with one hand while holding the iPhone. I think it would become natural after a few weeks, too. I'd happily trade that for a bigger screen in the same form factor as the iPhone 4. A wider screen in landscape orientation would be awesome.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I wonder if you could replace the Home button with a gesture like making a circle. I can do that with one hand while holding the iPhone. I think it would become natural after a few weeks, too. I'd happily trade that for a bigger screen in the same form factor as the iPhone 4. A wider screen in landscape orientation would be awesome.


 


  oh wow, i hadnt even thought of a motion to do with the phone, everyone on the internets has just been discussing finger gestures. i think that would actually work UE, good thinkin


----------



## MuuMuu

don't think they're changing screen formats at this point, it'll just make for a smaller phone.
  It does seem impractical in that sense too, though -- a smaller phone means even smaller battery, unless they can seriously shrink everything else.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





muumuu said:


> *unless they can seriously shrink everything else.*


 

 Indeed, I do like the motion idea utilizing will be a whole different story knowing Apple all should work effortlessly.


----------



## J W

Does anyone know whether the unlimited data plan will be transferable to the ipad2? It's a no-go for me if I can't have my unlimited.


----------



## Rovio

Why wouldn't it? Your plan is attached to the sim card, not to device...


----------



## Somnambulist

Few rumours flying around the screen will have a 2048x1536 res, based on both this:
  http://www.macrumors.com/2011/01/15/ipad-2-screen-likely-to-have-2048x1536-resolution/
  and this
  http://www.macrumors.com/2011/01/16/ipad-2-lcd-for-sale-already-ipad-2-to-include-vibrating-motor/
   
  This would be uber, although it's still early days.


----------



## grawk

I'd say odds are approaching infinite that the unlimited data plan won't transfer to the ipad2.  They may decide to have a new unlimited plan at some point, but I seriously doubt they'd let you move your old plan to your new device.  See the iphone -> iphone 3 transition for examples of same.


----------



## grokit

I disagree. The unlimited "lifetime" plan was advertised as just that, and there is no contract to tie you to a device. Also, if it isn't transferable that would certainly discourage upgrading.
  Perhaps a thorough reading of the Terms And Conditions is in order


----------



## shipsupt

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I disagree. The unlimited "lifetime" plan was advertised as just that, and there is no contract to tie you to a device. Also, if it isn't transferable that would certainly discourage upgrading.
> Perhaps a thorough reading of the Terms And Conditions is in order


 


   I agree, I got my girl an iPhone 4 for Christmas and they honored her unlimited plan from another phone... I don't think the plan is device dependent.
   
  Let it expire... and good luck getting it back!!  I hardly use mine on my iPad since my travel schedule is greatly reduced now, but I am not going to give it up.


----------



## MuuMuu

higher-res screen will be awesome.  I'm definitely sold on the device now, so I won't mind dumping cash for a higher-capacity model this time around.


----------



## Skylab

The only thing that would make me sell my current iPad and buy a new one would be a 128GB drive...


----------



## vonbonds

Does anyone know I can control a "bassy" head phone via EQ while listening to Sirius streaming to my iPad? I am interested in the Denon AH-D1100 headphones for their closed design and portability but I am a bit worried having never heard them yet but the word is they are very bass intensive.  I mainly listen to Classic Rock, Classical (Baroque mostly) and talk radio (NPR) and am not a bass head by any means.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE my iPad and have made it the center of my "entertainment delivery" platform so I am always looking for ways to optimize it for my use.  I need closed headphones as my wife apparently enjoys my presence while she watches her TV shows but I am not into her shows at all.  I think a closed headphone would fit the bill perfectly.
   
  I have tried to research EQ'ing on an iPad but it is unclear how I can achieve that while using my Sirius app.
   
  Thanks..
   
  Tom


----------



## Skylab

Listen first - I bet you will love the D1100 as they are.


----------



## J W

skylab said:


> The only thing that would make me sell my current iPad and buy a new one would be a 128GB drive...





 


I had planned to wait until the third generation to update, but some of the rumored changes make the second generation enticing. The SD slot would be a nice addition, as would the high resolution screen. If ther's any way of transferring my data plan to the ipad2 then I'll give the upgrade a long, hard look. To be sure, though, my ipad generation 1 will go to some impoverished family member. It would be hard for me to want to sell a first generation apple product.


----------



## shipsupt

Quote: 





skylab said:


> The only thing that would make me sell my current iPad and buy a new one would be a 128GB drive...


 

 I am with you there...
   
  but a USB port so I can avoid having to hook my dac/amp up with the Camera connection kit would also be something that would have me looking at an upgrade...


----------



## grokit

The (micro) USB port may be for AC charging only, as it was put in to comply with new EU universal charging standards but hopefully I am wrong. If Apple does allow full USB interoperability it will likely have the same voltage restrictions as the Camera Connection Kit does IMO. An SD cardslot would be quite nice for extra content capacity though, but again only if Apple allows it to be used that way. For me the big ones are the doubling of the RAM from 256MB to 512MB for better multitasking, and the addition of a Facetime camera for video conferencing with my severely hard of hearing mother. I have already sold off my 1G iPad, as I wasn't using it that much but have saved my accessories for the most part in anticipation of the next generation.


----------



## Somnambulist

If it has an SD card slot, my money would be bet on it only being a way for you to transfer pictures from a digital camera onto the device, whether for storage or editing (where's Aperture for iPad eh?) rather than a way of increasing storage.


----------



## vonbonds

skylab said:


> Listen first - I bet you will love the D1100 as they are.





 


I took your advice and ordered the Denon and added a FiiO E7 portable DAC with iPod connecter that works with the iPad. I will put this gear to the test on Sunday as I fly out to SF from Philly!


----------



## shipsupt

vonbonds said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 


Well, hopefully the weather has improved for you out here by then! Be sure to let us know how they work out for travel... I am interested in them since they fold flat. Not to jack the iPad thread... 

Chris


----------



## marvin

If Apple really does double pixel density on the iPad 2, that would be a decisive advantage over the batch of Android 3.0 tablets that are readying for release. Most of those are targeting resolutions in the 1280*720 ballpark, which is about iPad 1 pixel density. Still, a screen with that sort of resolution so far beyond anything that's currently in that marketspace that I'd be surprised if Apple does pull it off while meeting pricing and volume targets. It'd also make the screens on all their notebooks look like crap.

 As far as the other rumors, the A-series SoC updates (dual core Cortex A9 CPU, dual core SGX543 GPU) make a lot of sense. nVidia's Tegra 2 is the reference platform for Android 3.0, and an A-series spec bump of that magnitude is a necessity if iOS's hardware is going to keep pace. With any luck, Apple gets their ducks in a row and springs for 1GB of RAM too. Infineon to Qualcomm baseband switch also makes sense. Infineon's baseband has taken a lot of blame for poor reception since the original iPhone and Qualcomm makes a CDMA/GSM/UMTS baseband chip that would consolidate Verizon and ATT models.

 Still holding out hope for a 7" iPad with polymer back, but looks like Jobs doesn't want to go there.


----------



## shipsupt

marvin said:


> If Apple really does double pixel density on the iPad 2, that would be a decisive advantage over the batch of Android 3.0 tablets that are readying for release. Most of those are targeting resolutions in the 1280*720 ballpark, which is about iPad 1 pixel density. Still, a screen with that sort of resolution so far beyond anything that's currently in that marketspace that I'd be surprised if Apple does pull it off while meeting pricing and volume targets. It'd also make the screens on all their notebooks look like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 


Good point, The price is going to limit some of these dream items... They are going to want to stick with a price point. And let's face it, Apple is going to only put out a few upgrades in each version so we keep coming back for more!


----------



## grokit

That would be great if the processor and RAM took the kind of leap *marvin *described, dual core Qualcom and 1GB RAM but I think we may have to wait for the iPad 3 for those, the higher rez screen as well. I would expect that the USB port, Verizon compatibility, 512k RAM and a front-facing camera will be enough upgrades for this spring, along with a choice of sizes perhaps.
   
  Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Good point, The price is going to limit some of these dream items... They are going to want to stick with a price point. And let's face it, Apple is going to only put out a few upgrades in each version so we keep coming back for more!


 

 X2, That's the name of the game for Apple: walking a fine line of staying ahead of the competition yet behind their target market's ultimate desires


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





grokit said:


> That would be great if the processor and RAM took the kind of leap *marvin *described, dual core Qualcom and 1GB RAM but I think we may have to wait for the iPad 3 for those, the higher rez screen as well. I would expect that the USB port, Verizon compatibility, 512k RAM and a front-facing camera will be enough upgrades for this spring, along with a choice of sizes perhaps.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 they wont change the size, or at least not go smaller at all. too many apple execs have already said that anything smaller is a waste of time.
   
  i just cant believe that they sold 14 million of the damn things last year!!


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





grokit said:


> That would be great if the processor and RAM took the kind of leap *marvin *described, dual core Qualcom and 1GB RAM but I think we may have to wait for the iPad 3 for those, the higher rez screen as well. I would expect that the USB port, Verizon compatibility, 512k RAM and a front-facing camera will be enough upgrades for this spring, along with a choice of sizes perhaps.


 
   
  Apple's going to be hurting if they don't seriously spec bump the hardware platform. The Motorola Atrix (Android 2.2 phone) and Xoom (Android 3.0 tablet) are coming out this quarter and both will sport nVidia's Tegra 2 and 1GB of RAM. It's also a pretty safe bet that all high end Android phones and tablets will be sporting similar processing and graphics horsepower by the end of 2011. If Apple insists on soldiering on with the A4 for another year, iOS products are going to hobbling along with less than half the hardware performance of high end Android devices. As well as iOS runs, it can't even come close to closing that sort of performance gap.


----------



## vonbonds

Do you guys really care about a camera on the iPad? I could careless personally.  I would prefer a higher resolution screen and a card expansion slot for additional memory in the next gen device.  I am not a power user by any means so it doesn't take much to make me happy as I absolutely love my iPad in current form.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You may be right, but I think that Apple sees this as a consumer device with enterprise (medical records mainly) potential. Apple historically has pioneered usability into their devices, and has not made much of an effort to lead the spec race with them, as opposed to their Mac Pro and now defunct X Serve lines which are more on the pro-sumer side of things. OTOH, Android is so far behind they have no choice but to lead with more robust hardware specs. It will be interesting to see what happens regardless.
   
   
  Quote: 





vonbonds said:


> Do you guys really care about a camera on the iPad? I could careless personally.  I would prefer a higher resolution screen and a card expansion slot for additional memory in the next gen device.  I am not a power user by any means so it doesn't take much to make me happy as I absolutely love my iPad in current form.


 

 As an iChat user by necessity, I can't imagine a better videoconferencing solution, whether it's used portably or at home. That's mainly why I sold mine, because I am anticipating a Facetime camera in the upcoming models. Plus there is the whole social networking aspect. But an actual camera on the backside for taking photos/videos is entirely unnecessary IMO, if that is what you mean.


----------



## J W

I wonder what the computer market will look like by the end of 2011 if Apple does make those hardware upgrades on this next release. IPads have already started to eat away at PC/Mac sales, so surely a supercharged iPad would begin to flip the market? Would Apple really go that far when its trying to push its ultra-lightweight Macbook Air?
   
  For the camera thing, I agree with grokit. The facetime camera would be quite useful and I was frankly surprised there wasn't one on the first generation ipad. On the other hand, the camera on the back doesn't make much sense (nearly as much as changing the orientation switch to a mute button) at all. I simply cannot understand how it's supposed to be used.


----------



## shipsupt

souprknowva said:


> they wont change the size, or at least not go smaller at all. too many apple execs have already said that anything smaller is a waste of time.
> 
> i just cant believe that they sold 14 million of the damn things last year!!





 

I didn't check the Christmas sales numbers, but I am amazed at how many people have told me "I got iPads for each for each of my kids"... I'll bet even Apple didn't suspect that it would turn into such a hot "toy" for really young kids! They've got to make up a good amount of that 14 million! There is a pretty big part of the market who doesn't even want the high end upgrades that we are asking for.


----------



## grawk

I'm definitely interested in an ipad with higher resolution and a forward facing camera, but I don't care one way or another about upgrading the CPU or GPU, except as it's required to use the better screen.  And honestly, the resolution on mine hasn't bothered me either, it'd just be handy for VNC sessions to have the whole screen open at once without having to scroll.  The only other feature I'd like is the ability to pair a mouse or trackpad.  Specs are really irrelevant on a device like the ipad, for most of it's users.


----------



## MuuMuu

ipads still need a PC to sync to; unless they get lofty goals of cloud computing accomplished that's not going to change.
   
  I think the current, complementary nature is helping PC sales more than it's cannibalizing it.  At this point anyone that can afford a few hundred or less can get a netbook/low-end notebook of some sort.  Advancements these last few years have been excessive for all but the biggest power users, so I really doubt a lot of the people that bought an ipad would have bought another PC-like device otherwise.
  
  Quote: 





j w said:


> I wonder what the computer market will look like by the end of 2011 if Apple does make those hardware upgrades on this next release. IPads have already started to eat away at PC/Mac sales, so surely a supercharged iPad would begin to flip the market? Would Apple really go that far when its trying to push its ultra-lightweight Macbook Air?
> 
> For the camera thing, I agree with grokit. The facetime camera would be quite useful and I was frankly surprised there wasn't one on the first generation ipad. On the other hand, the camera on the back doesn't make much sense (nearly as much as changing the orientation switch to a mute button) at all. I simply cannot understand how it's supposed to be used.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





grokit said:


> You may be right, but I think that Apple sees this as a consumer device with enterprise (medical records mainly) potential. Apple historically has pioneered usability into their devices, and has not made much of an effort to lead the spec race with them, as opposed to their Mac Pro and now defunct X Serve lines which are more on the pro-sumer side of things. OTOH, Android is so far behind they have no choice but to lead with more robust hardware specs. It will be interesting to see what happens regardless.


 

 The hardware specification dogfight is really in the smartphone arena where Android has a slight marketshare lead over iOS (comScore, Nov 2011 report). iPhones have always been competitive hardware wise and I don't see Apple falling that far behind. As far as the odds of Apple releasing an iPad that's significantly behind in specs compared to an iPhone, well, don't see that happening either.
   
   
  Quote: 





j w said:


> I wonder what the computer market will look like by the end of 2011 if Apple does make those hardware upgrades on this next release. IPads have already started to eat away at PC/Mac sales, so surely a supercharged iPad would begin to flip the market? Would Apple really go that far when its trying to push its ultra-lightweight Macbook Air?


 

 The consumer computing market's going to continue to move the way it's been moving. Away from powerful but bulky units to weaker, but good enough, portables. Laptops killed a significant portion of desktop sales, and I'd expect tablets to do the same to laptops. As far as differentiation goes, the Macbook Air will still be significant more powerful than a spec bumped iPad, have an OS and software better geared for content creation, and feature traditional computing inputs more suitable for many usage profiles.
   
  Besides, iPad hardware margins are almost double that of the Macbook Air. Apple makes about the same profit either way.


----------



## IceClass

So who is using their iPad as part of their music rig and how?
  Anyone using it beyond simply running Apple Remote app?


----------



## shipsupt

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> So who is using their iPad as part of their music rig and how?
> Anyone using it beyond simply running Apple Remote app?


 

 When I go portable I am using it. 
   
  iPad->Camera Conex Kit->Pico Dac/Amp->headphones   ----  Flac player, iTunes, and Streaming Pandora.
   
   
  At home I am using the remote (quite heavily now) and sometimes streaming direct from the iPad.  My mac is feeding a bedside headphone rig and some speakers, another rig is in the living room connected to an AEX, and my speaker system is connected to the Apple TV.  I'm thinking of trying another AEX in the garage I confirm the wireless signal out there, currently I just have a iPod dock out there.  I have all sorts of options when using the remote to control all of these.
   
  Nothing fancy here...


----------



## bigshot

I control my A/V rig with the iTunes app and Screens. I stream Internet radio to several airports around the house.


----------



## grokit

StreamToMe is great, you can access/play any size iTunes library on your network through the iPad.


----------



## schwallman

grokit said:


> StreamToMe is great, you can access/play any size iTunes library on your network through the iPad.





 

I love streamtome.


----------



## Skylab

I ordered a HRT iStreamer for my iPad.  Since going to iOS 4, the uDAC is useless.  So the iStreamer should be a good option for an external DAC for the iPad, since it is powered and does not need the iPad to power it.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I ordered a HRT iStreamer for my iPad.  Since going to iOS 4, the uDAC is useless.  So the iStreamer should be a good option for an external DAC for the iPad, since it is powered and does not need the iPad to power it.


 

 Didn't someone say the uDAC-2 worked with the Dr Botts T3 hub and OS 4.2.1?  That's only a $65 upgrade for uDAC owners.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You can upgrade your uDAC to a UDAC-2 for $65?  Wow - where?  NuForce directly?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I ordered a HRT iStreamer for my iPad.  Since going to iOS 4, the uDAC is useless.  So the iStreamer should be a good option for an external DAC for the iPad, since it is powered and does not need the iPad to power it.


 

  
  Wondering why an iStreamer instead of a Pico ?  Don't you loose portability with the iStreamer?


----------



## Skylab

upstateguy said:


> Wondering why an iStreamer instead of a Pico ?  Don't you loose portability with the iStreamer?





 


Easy - the iStreamer will also extract the digital signal from an iPod. The Pico will not. Plus, this is not for a portable application, as much as a transportable rig. For true portable use, I'm just using the LOD of the iPad.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Easy - the iStreamer will also extract the digital signal from an iPod. The Pico will not. Plus, this is not for a portable application, as much as a transportable rig. For true portable use, I'm just using the LOD of the iPad.


 
   
  I'm not sure I understand.  Why won't the Pico dac extract the digital signal?  Mine seems to, but unfortunately it doesn't allow simultaneous charging.
   
  For transportable mostly I use the Pocket Dock, which is about 1/2 the size of the Camera dock and will allow charging/docking and a line out at the same time.


----------



## Skylab

The Pico will NOT extract the digital signal from an iPOD (with an O, not iPad with an A).


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





skylab said:


> The Pico will NOT extract the digital signal from an iPOD (with an O, not iPad with an A).


 

 OIC, dual use......
   
  So the HRT will extract a digital signal from both an ipod and an ipad?  How does it do that ?  <--- just asking


----------



## Skylab

It used to be that you could not get a digital out from an iPod, but Apple changed it's tune on that. First was the Wadia iTransport, but there are now more and more devices that can. However it is still NOT the case that any old USB DAC can do it.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





skylab said:


> It used to be that you could not get a digital out from an iPod, but Apple changed it's tune on that. First was the Wadia iTransport, but there are now more and more devices that can. However it is still NOT the case that any old USB DAC can do it.


 


  I know about the Wadia, did HRT get an apple license or something? 
   
  Do you think the HRT will work on the ipad without the camera connection?  That would be pretty good since the plug is much smaller than the camera connection plug.
   
  Edit:  I googled it.  Looks like it will. Doesn't say if it's asynchronous or not.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, directly from Nuforce.  They send you a new PCB and you get to keep the old one too.


----------



## shipsupt

That's a good transportable option! I wonder you use it off a lod like the sendstation so that you could provide power to the iPad while listening?


----------



## Skylab

upstateguy said:


> I know about the Wadia, did HRT get an apple license or something?
> 
> Do you think the HRT will work on the ipad without the camera connection?  That would be pretty good since the plug is much smaller than the camera connection plug.
> 
> Edit:  I googled it.  Looks like it will. Doesn't say if it's asynchronous or not.





 


Right, no camera connector needed.

There are a lot of these all-digital connection devices coming out - the Wadia is far from the only one now. There is a nice looking home one from Cambridge Audio I have pre-ordered. Heck, even my CAR (Volvo XC60) can take the digital out from an iPod.


----------



## Superfrag

I don't think the new iPad will have a higher resolution. Doubling the resolution would require much more powerful components, the new SoC won't live up to that. Maybe in the third iteration, when the components will get even more powerful, but not this year. 2048*1536 is massive, even desktop monitors that run at that resolution(that too big screens like 27" & 30") have powerful components in them.
   
  I do think it'll have a dual core processor, definitely with cameras as well. I think a camera on the back is useless, it's not feasible to take pictures waving an iPad around. lol. I really want Facetime on the new iPad, since the iPod Touch, iPhone & Mac too have Facetime support.
   
  I prefer Android for a phone, but for the tablet, mainly due to the excellent apps like Pages & Airvideo, all the games, and brilliant battery life, the iPad makes for a superb all around device. Android 3.0 should give it serious competition, the new UI that they showed at CES for tablets is bloody brilliant, and for people that use Google services, the new widgets and improvements are superb as well. I hope Honeycomb has offline as well as online Google Docs support, that's the only thing that can make me stop using Pages, as the online mobile Google Docs website is not user friendly at all.
   
  And Android is catching up to iOS, very fast, but it still has to improve on its Market, its not as polished and user friendly as the app store. Plus you can only install/buy apps on your phone, it needs a desktop/web client as well.
   
  All in all, I can't wait to sell my current iPad and buy the upcoming iPad..


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





superfrag said:


> I don't think the new iPad will have a higher resolution. Doubling the resolution would require much more powerful components, the new SoC won't live up to that. Maybe in the third iteration, when the components will get even more powerful, but not this year. 2048*1536 is massive, even desktop monitors that run at that resolution(that too big screens like 27" & 30") have powerful components in them.
> 
> I do think it'll have a dual core processor, definitely with cameras as well. I think a camera on the back is useless, it's not feasible to take pictures waving an iPad around. lol. I really want Facetime on the new iPad, since the iPod Touch, iPhone & *Mac too have Facetime support*.
> 
> ...


 

 Is Facetime interchangeable with iChat? I don't have a Facetime device but I have a couple of Macs running Snow Leopard with iChat firewire cameras. The person I video-conference with has the built-in camera on her iMac. Does iChat on a Mac have the Facetime support, or is it a separate program on the Mac?


----------



## h.rav

^ You have to download a separate FaceTime for Mac software in order to make or receive Facetime calls.
   
  http://www.apple.com/mac/facetime/


----------



## grokit

Thanks!
  
  Quote: 





h.rav said:


> ^ You have to download a separate FaceTime for Mac software in order to make or receive Facetime calls.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/mac/facetime/


----------



## Skylab

I got the HRT iStreamer, and it works terrifically, and most importantly, sounds GREAT.  I am very impressed.  No Camera Connector needed, and charges the iPad while serving as the DAC.  Only 48kHz max, but since that is all the iPad currently supports, not a big deal.  VERY cool product, and for $199, a no brainer for me.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I got the HRT iStreamer, and it works terrifically, and most importantly, sounds GREAT.  I am very impressed.  No Camera Connector needed, and charges the iPad while serving as the DAC.  Only 48kHz max, but since that is all the iPad currently supports, not a big deal.  VERY cool product, and for $199, a no brainer for me.


 
   
  What amp are you using for that transportable rig?


----------



## Skylab

Either a P51 Mustang or Stepdance.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





superfrag said:


> I don't think the new iPad will have a higher resolution. Doubling the resolution would require much more powerful components, the new SoC won't live up to that. Maybe in the third iteration, when the components will get even more powerful, but not this year. 2048*1536 is massive, even desktop monitors that run at that resolution(that too big screens like 27" & 30") have powerful components in them.


 

 Displaying at high resolution doesn't require much GPU power or framebuffer memory (~ 16 MB). Even the ancient VooDoo 3 (circa 1991) and GeForce 2 MX (circa 2000) were able to display at 2048x1536 (QXGA), and those GPUs are throughly outclassed by the SGX535 featured in the A4. The primary limitation for resolutions in this range has to do with GPU to display interface speeds. QXGA@60Hz requires about 7.7Gbps of bandwidth, which is kinda tough for a single link LVDS bus. Even the Tegra 2, about as high performance of a mobile SoC as you're going to find, is limited to 1680x1050 over LVDS. Course, Apple designs their own SoCs, so they're not dependent on off the shelf units. Switch from an LVDS bus to a DisplayPort one, a transition already scheduled for 2013, and the bandwidth issues disappear.
   
  As far as 3D rendering power goes, no reason Apple can't go the Xbox360/PS3 route and render at sub display resolutions then scale to fill the framebuffer. If it's good enough for the core gamers on those systems, it'll be good enough for the casual gamers on the iPad.
   
  Still don't think that Apple will do a resolution upgrade due to component cost, but there's no technical reason they couldn't.


----------



## Superfrag

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hmm.. makes a LOT of sense. It didn't occur to me that for games and GPU intensive tasks, the app can run at a lower resolution.
   
  Then, I feel we will see the increased resolution in the 3rd iteration of the iPad.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'm divided about the iPad2's resolution. On one hand, Apple could get away with the standard resolution and sell a bunch of them. On the other, a "wow" feature like this could drive sales. It would also let them keep the iPad1 around for another year at a lower price point (say, $300-$350) that would eviscerate sales of Android tablets. Paying $600-$700 for a competitor would be tough if you could get an iPad for $300. They'd make up some margin with app sales, too. They might just do it.

I'd love to see higher rez - the iPhone4 is a joy to look at. I was seriously thinking about an Android phone, but this screen is about the best thing ever. It makes my other displays seem so... 20th century.

Whether I buy the iPad2 depends on the screen. Up the resolution and I'll buy. Otherwise, I'll wait. I'd like to upgrade, though, and pass along the iPad1 to the parents. Still, if they keep a cheaper iPad1 in production, I'll get them one.

I'm also holding off buying a new MacBook (the new Air line is seriously tempting) until they jump the resolution. They will sooner or later.


----------



## Superfrag

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I'm divided about the iPad2's resolution. On one hand, Apple could get away with the standard resolution and sell a bunch of them. On the other, a "wow" feature like this could drive sales. It would also let them keep the iPad1 around for another year at a lower price point (say, $300-$350) that would eviscerate sales of Android tablets. Paying $600-$700 for a competitor would be tough if you could get an iPad for $300. They'd make up some margin with app sales, too. They might just do it.
> 
> I'd love to see higher rez - the iPhone4 is a joy to look at. I was seriously thinking about an Android phone, but this screen is about the best thing ever. It makes my other displays seem so... 20th century.
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you're extremely happy with the iPhone 4, no point in getting an Android phone. I would rather wait for 3.0 to make its way to the phones. However, the new Honeycomb based tablets look very, very nice. The tablet based UI that Google has created looks great. Plus their resolution is around 1280*800, which isn't bad for a 10" screen at all.
   
  If the iPad 2 does come with double the resolution, then yes, Android tablets will have a hard time selling. Main selling point for the Android tablets will the the LTE/4G support(Xoom on VZW LTE!)


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Right, no camera connector needed.There are a lot of these all-digital connection devices coming out - the Wadia is far from the only one now. There is a nice looking home one from Cambridge Audio I have pre-ordered. Heck, *even my CAR (Volvo XC60) can take the digital out from an iPod.*


 

 Phooey, my new Outback can't do that.
   
   
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> I got the *HRT iStreamer,* and it works terrifically, and most importantly, sounds GREAT.  I am very impressed.  *No Camera Connector needed*, and *charges the iPad while serving as the DAC.*  Only 48kHz max, but since that is all the iPad currently supports, not a big deal.  VERY cool product, and for $199, a no brainer for me.


 

 OK, I'm practically talked into it.....  will the music keep playing if you put it to sleep to turn off the screen?


----------



## shipsupt

upstateguy said:


> Phooey, my new Outback can't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm practically talked into it.....  will the music keep playing if you put it to sleep to turn off the screen?





 


It should. It does when I use my Pico dac/amp.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> OK, I'm practically talked into it.....  will the music keep playing if you put it to sleep to turn off the screen?


 


  Yes, absolutely.  I love looking at album art, though


----------

